# Picture thread for the big reaper 2016



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here's where you post the pictures of the teasers and gifts you get! Make sure that you post your pictures,every one loves to see them


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Tease #1? reap #1? I dont know but i LOOOOOOOOOVE it! Thank you so much! its a handpainted sign and now hanging in my kitchen!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Oooooh! We have a pic thread now! Excited!!! Hopefully I'll have some teaser pics by the weekend!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I love that picture!!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow, ya'll are to fast for me!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

bethene said:


> I love that picture!!!


its awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Omg I got a teaser omg my dear reaper I love the pome teaser so exciting


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Omg I'm loving that poem! Haha.... And your sign witchy is amazing! So fun!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Just love seeing what everyone gets


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Cant wait to see what everyone makes.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Trying out some new finishes for my SR projects. This one is wood, coated with Amber Shellac and then spritzed with water to add an aged look. Can't tell you what it is. This is a teaser.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Woo, it keeps coming! Just got home from working a late shift and this was waiting for me. Thank you so much reaper!

https://postimage.org/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great book you got there


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Oh my goodness...... Such wonderful goodies!

I am working on my first Victim Tease......I hope they like it!!!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

By far, my most favorite thread!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

mine too nhh, and it needs to be farther up on the page! 

love the Poe book!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Just bumping this to the top of the forum.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to more pics


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

this cant be all the way on page 2. no no no


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Maybe mods could sticky this for reaper


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

That would be great if they would sticky it. It would certainly make it easier to find. I wonder, what will arrive today?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Giving a bump


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Friendly bump!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Love the sign, the poem and the book!! Looks like some of the reapers got a jump start on things!! Very cool!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

My reaper continues to just spoil me! 

https://postimage.org/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> My reaper continues to just spoil me!
> 
> https://postimage.org/



how fun


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Such a cool idea!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump up to top.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> Omg I got a teaser omg my dear reaper I love the pome teaser so exciting



_That's an awesome poem Saki!_


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Loving all the teasers


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my gosh, so it begins. this is so fun. nice gifts everyone. 
so I also got a teaser. I got a walking dead dog tag. I collect these. LOVE IT. thank you so much. I opened up the bag, and it not only was one I didn't have, but it was Darrel. I LOVE Darrel. this was a great teaser. and the tag that accompanied it was on a star wars darth vadar tag. okay, someone knows I love star wars. I don't think I mentioned that in my wish list. I will have to go back and look. good call. what a perfect way to start the reaper. now I just need to get a teaser out. I have one sitting on my counter. just haven't boxed it up yet. that's another hard part, getting boxes. anyway, if anyone recognizes my trade mark on clues, please don't give me away. let them guess. thanks, and reap away.
p.s., I have taken pictures, but I don't have internet right now, so I probably won't have a way to post them. maybe later in the game I will have internet. I will have the pictures to post them then


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

My daily reaper visit is really good to share with everyone today;

https://postimage.org/


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received a wonderful card with a witch on it,and some ribbons and trim....will post pictures later.. Thank you dear reaper !


----------



## RavenReaper (Aug 17, 2016)

This dose not belong on page 2


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

this needs to be on first page


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

This needs to be moved to the top of the first page.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here's a picture of the card and ribbons from my wonderful reaper!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry it's sideways!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Woo, it keeps coming! Just got home from working a late shift and this was waiting for me. Thank you so much reaper!
> 
> https://postimage.org/


Ooh, I love that book!  I think I'm a little it jealous too cause I think I know who your reaper is and if I'm right you'll be one happy victim!!!! Of course, since I also have that book, I could be your reaper too! How's that for confusing you?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I have been slacking! The last two days were not without a visit from the Raven Reaper!

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

lizzyborden said:


> Ooh, I love that book!  I think I'm a little it jealous too cause I think I know who your reaper is and if I'm right you'll be one happy victim!!!! Of course, since I also have that book, I could be your reaper too! How's that for confusing you?


I am already one happy victim!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Great book Br1m!  It's my ritual; I read Poe every October, till I get scared that is.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I need to get myself a Poe book, too, at some point!

Great teasers, so far, everyone!!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I received quite the 'perfect' little teaser from my reaper. How I chuckled when I opened the coffin. I needed that laugh. I have a feeling that my reaper is going to be pretty darn amazing. Sorry for the delay. We do love it. it has already found a home on the bedside table.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm not sure what that is. Well, besides being a casket. "Inside is,,," a what? I can't read what it says.  I want in on the joke too. lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I think it says "Inside is your nightmare"...right?


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> I think it says "Inside is your nightmare"...right?


I agree with WitchyKitty


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Up, up, up, up, up this needs to be!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Okay the hits just keep coming! First this morning I had my daily visit from the Raven Reaper!









THEN... as I was getting ready for work, the doorbell rang. I have received a package from my Reaper









First I love it all. Have the poison apple which will be the center of a theme yet to be determined. I have started to collect Spooky town so the clock tower and the Gothic Cathedral redo are great additions. I LOVE the little pumpkins and gargoyles because I love little details and this is just going to add to it. 

The cathedral appears to have been a Christmas church (you can see wreaths on the door) that was beautifully redone with a red light bulb to boot! notice the details on the back and sides with the additions of raven skulls coffins and an emblem
















And if that is not enough, a great note from my reaper that lets me know that more is on the way. THANK YOU so much reaper, you have made this a great one!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

More?!! You spoiled little victim you.  That's a great paint job on the church (it looks like Dept 56) and I so love the mini gargoyles and candlestick holder.

Well, you certainly deserve it. I have had the incredible fortune of being Br1m's victim, twice, (once in a mini reap). In fact, I just changed my avatar to one of his creations:







he painted that mask to match the skull on my profile:


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, nice gifts everyone.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

So excited this thread has started. Today was the first time I was able to sign on from my work which is nice. My favorite lunch time activity is checking the Reaping. I should have a teaser going out early next week. Hubby finally un-buried the craft boxes in the garage. How did they get buried in the first place I say! A crafting weekend planned with Witchful Thinking. 
So excited


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Love the Poe book, the Christmas upgraded house, the skull, it's all cool! Anxious for more!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Okay the hits just keep coming! First this morning I had my daily visit from the Raven Reaper!
> 
> View attachment 296154
> 
> ...


How fun I love the posion apple so gothic looking a different then others .


----------



## RavenReaper (Aug 17, 2016)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Okay the hits just keep coming! First this morning I had my daily visit from the Raven Reaper!
> 
> View attachment 296154
> 
> ...


I am so happy to see nothing got broken. 
I am so happy you like everything box 2 of 3 is on its way  
I hope you love everything in next box too  
Your reaper


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Got a teaser in the mail today from Hell!  will post pictures tomorrow. Thank you my reaper!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome gifts, Br1mston3!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

What a great box of goodies BR1MSTON3! I'm in awe over the church and clock tower and I don't think I've ever seen the mini pumpkins before.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I had planned a day of cleaning and laundry yesterday but decided that it was the perfect day to fill up the little one's pool and let her have some fun. So when hubby came home carrying the mail he discovered his wife soaked and his little girl playing in a pool filled with grass because she likes leaning over the side and grabbing handfuls of it. 

So when he said you got a card from 666 Inferno Plaza, Purgatory, Hell I was caught off guard. My first reaction was the someone in the card exchange was really on the ball and it wasn't until my husband said the word "reaper" that I realized that it was a teaser!  I always seem to get caught up in being a reaper and forget that I am also someone's victim. 









Don't think I've ever received a card from Hell before! 










I like it! Reminds me that I haven't watched Beetlejuice in years. 









Why do I have the feeling I'm being stalked! 

Thank you my dear reaper, I'm trembling with fear and excitement!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

What a great verse for a teaser.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

So much fun!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yes, lots of fun. some good dealings already. 
so I got the mail last night, and I got a gruesomely handsome reaper picture. I am going to frame it. awesome. thanks reaper. I will take a picture, but don't know when I will post it. hopefully soon. I need the internet.


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Great goodies Br1mstone! I like the skellie with the top hat!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Woot woot!! Really great testers and reaps so far. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow fab stuff guys! I am so excited, love this time of year and this gift exchange is truly the best!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Good evening! Another visit from the Raven Reaper!

https://postimage.org/


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

brimstone, wow! you are really getting hit. SWEET


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Man ,I would frame all those poems or use then in a cool book or something!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Just a lil teaser pic of one of the projects I am working on for my victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to more pics


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Good Morning, two more cool visits! I really like the scarecrow pic it is a style a like. The crow poem is awesome too, Printersdevil I like your idea and might have to put them all together!

https://postimage.org/


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

tzgirls123 said:


> Just a lil teaser pic of one of the projects I am working on for my victim
> 
> View attachment 300994


OHH I love old keys, how neat that one has a 13 on it!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Hopefully I can start to gather together what I have bought so far and get it organized this weekend to see what size box I will need. My problem is that most of the stores in this area haven't put out their Halloween merchandise yet. Usually they get it up about two to three days before the shipping deadline for the main reaper. There is at least one thing that I can't find yet.  Never fear victim, I will find you something good.

Edit: I don't even know I managed to post in this thread. I wasn't even reading this thread. Oh well, to keep it on topic let me at least say that I am enjoying all the pictures of the teasers and reaps!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Good Morning. Might have to swim to work today in the midst of Hermine but it is still a good Friday! From my RavenReaper

https://postimage.org/


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

brimstone, cool pictures. you are being so spoiled. I'm glad, you are awesome. and your reaper is awesome too. oh, and it's not me.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Br1mston3 I do not know where your reaper is finding these pictures but they are fantastic. Way to go Reaper!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I think I'm going to do a bit of shopping tomorrow and I'll be done.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Happy Saturday all you Reapers and Victims! My wonderful reaper visited me twice! Once last night with this wonderful poem;

https://postimage.org/app.php

And this picture that has me wondering how I can make this scarecrow out of a tree and it would work so great in my haunt. I love this!

https://postimage.org/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i love that scarecrow pic too


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

I received a teaser from my reaper a couple of days ago. The front of the postcard includes an image for the Wallops Spaceport in Virginia:









The text of the card alludes to the amazing characters in Stranger Things, a show I watched in its entirety on the day it premiered and absolutely loved. 









I cannot wait to see what gets delivered from the Upside Down! In the meantime I'll be looking for messages in my Halloween string lights.


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Happy Saturday all you Reapers and Victims! My wonderful reaper visited me twice! Once last night with this wonderful poem;
> 
> https://postimage.org/app.php
> 
> ...



Omg Br1mstone... That scarecrow is Wicked!!!!!!!! Love it!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been reaped pics to come


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I have been reaped pics to come


Hurry up and get back from Home Goods so we can see pics! lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I just received the most amazing reap from Ghouliet and Lil Ghouliet 
OMG thank you so much everything is absolutely perfect. I am so honered to now own one of your blankets omg i just love everything ok here let me share this amazing reap with you all 

i open box and find 









first item i open is 








this so very cool make up bag it is perfect 


















these two perfect mirror wall sconces 


















this amazing skull candle holder i love skulls and this is so perfect 


















these two candles


















this very cool fairy door

















i am a huge nbc fan and look what they got me 








and there is more


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

they got these goodies for my baby girl 

















she loves them 

























and then i open this most amazing blanket omg i love it 


















thank you again for making this a amazing reap i will treasure this all always










i am making a gravedigger kit and they made me these coffin nails 








and omg i wanted a book for my grave digger kit and is this not perfect


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Saki, Did you see the notes that were just stuck into the book, talking about some of the grave keeper's experiences?


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Dear victim...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome reap, Saki!!!

So happy to see pics starting to flow in more!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> Saki, Did you see the notes that were just stuck into the book, talking about some of the grave keeper's experiences?


Oh I will have to go look for them missed that


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

omg Saki, your reap is amazing!! Truly outstanding! And now you can tell Kelloween you were FIRST!!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow! Amazing reap you got Saki. I am so jealous of that blanket! It is a wonderful piece of art.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> omg Saki, your reap is amazing!! Truly outstanding! And now you can tell Kelloween you were FIRST!!


Omg haha that is so true kelly I was first lol.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Saki that is an amazing reap, looks like they really hit your style!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Omg haha that is so true kelly I was first lol.


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Great reap Saki, and your dog is so cute!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh my, FABULOUS reap Saki, Lil ghoulette and ghouliette did a spot on job, everything is wonderful, but the Blanket is to die for!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Just want to say that the pics coming in are amazing! Many stores where I am still do not have halloween items out yet. How sad. My folks are visiting this weekend and my mom wanted to check out dollarama for a couple things and bulk barn (they are next door to each other) and the store clerks at dollarama were laughing at how excited my boys were about the halloween coming out. (they had the aisles blocked off with boxes stacked up as they filled) the boys asked me to lift them up so they could get a "sneak peek" and the clerks just laughed! Apparently not that many people get so excited about halloween around these parts :joy:


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> Saki, Did you see the notes that were just stuck into the book, talking about some of the grave keeper's experiences?


Ghouliet and Little Ghouliet, you did a terrific job as always. Since you were saki's reaper, I guess I can stop dreaming of a Ghouliet tree skirt, LOL



byondbzr said:


> Dear victim...
> 
> View attachment 305290


 LOVE


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

im the goddess said:


> Ghouliet said:
> 
> 
> > Saki, Did you see the notes that were just stuck into the book, talking about some of the grave keeper's experiences?
> ...


A tree skirt, you say? What kind? Pure Halloween? NBC? Xmas? *shifty eyes*


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> A tree skirt, you say? What kind? Pure Halloween? NBC? Xmas? *shifty eyes*


 Pure Halloween. I was going to ask what pattern shifty eyes were, but then I got it, LOL I'm doing my first halloween tree this year. I haven't bought the tree yet, although At Home has a 7 foot slim black tree I may pick up. I have bought four strands of these, but I think I should order a couple more before they are gone. http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/80-ha-8026337/100101114/opulent-owls-garland

I bought some more traditional style halloween ornaments from St Nicks.com, but they are not showing a large assortment online now. . I have also purchased some day of the dead ornaments too. I also bought some filler ornaments in black and orange and purple and silver. Ooo, and I picked up some Haunted Mansion ornaments on a quick trip to Disney World this summer. Believe it or not, I've never seen NBC, but I have bought some ornaments for others.

I need to find a tree topper and a tree skirt to complete the look.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Bethene, I sent you a PM, let me know if you didn't get it! I'm having some issues with this new look forum.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Good Morning, before I go to work on this fine labor day, wanted to post my reaper's teases from today and yesterday;


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I love the plaque witchymom! That is just beautiful


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Saki.Girl your doggie is beautiful!! 

I need to finish up the last gift and my package ill be off.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm loving looking at these pics! Keep them coming!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey all! I wanted to apologize to my reaper for the delay but I've been dealing with a death in the family this week and I've only just checked the mailbox and discovered a teaser! At work now but will post pictures later--reaper, I LOVEEEEEE them!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> Hey all! I wanted to apologize to my reaper for the delay but I've been dealing with a death in the family this week and I've only just checked the mailbox and discovered a teaser! At work now but will post pictures later--reaper, I LOVEEEEEE them!


So very sorry to hear about your loss, Kenneth...{{hugs}}

I can't wait to see your teaser, though...it's good to have something to cheer you up a bit.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> Saki.Girl your doggie is beautiful!!
> 
> I need to finish up the last gift and my package ill be off.


thank you she is a kerilian bear dog


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

I was teased and reaped all in the same week. Thank you so much secret reaper! Just got home from a long weekend and found my main reap. I'm also posting the teaser that was sent at the end of this past week. School has been busy! I love my goodies


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great gifts, Lukewa!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Lukewa, I think I know who your reaper is. Did they reveal themselves yet?


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Here we go! This is my teaser I received! I'm doing a gothic graveyard theme with different elements including a funeral parlor and these will go perfect with my theme! I plan on using them as clues to the game we'll be playing.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Great reap Lukewa, that pumpkin girl is adorable and the wreath looks fantastic.

Kenneth, so sorry to hear of your loss. Great vintage photos.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Cool teaser, Kenneth!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Woohoo! Today's teaser visit came with the promise of goodies coming soon. I am spoiled!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I was Reaped yesterday!!! and in person by Moonwitchkitty!! 
I'm having a Circus Theme next year and she knocked it out of the park! 
She MADE me an awesome clown suit, with a hat, gloves, nose and tie.....love it 
I got some creepy cloth, a crow, a skeleton bat, some really cute hair clips and some red and white tablecloths! These will line my hallway. 
Her husband painted me these circus characters, the details are amazing! I'm going to make them a scene in a pumpkin. 
and she painted me this absolutely awesome amazing picture of Pennywise! 
I love everything Sarah, you did such a great job and I really appreciate the time you put into making the clown suit and David did an amazing job on the little figures!! 






















































View attachment 3


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

grrrrrr, pictures are crooked again!!!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Cute stuff Lukewa.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Here we go! This is my teaser I received! I'm doing a gothic graveyard theme with different elements including a funeral parlor and these will go perfect with my theme! I plan on using them as clues to the game we'll be playing.


Are any of those photos labeled with a name on the back?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Moonwitch kitty knocked it out of the park. I do not do a clown theme but if I did I would be proud to wear your clown suit and post the poster. VERY well done reap!


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok, first of all, I must sincerely apologize to my Reaper! I received a teaser from him/her on Friday and I completely forgot to post it! I've been out of sorts and having trouble getting motivated since my father passed away in late July, but I am working on it. 

My Reaper sent some toys for my kitties! Thank you reaper for thinking of my fur babies! They loved them! In fact, Socks, my skittish one, jumped up in my lap, sniffed all three, then promptly took the candy corn one out of my hand! Lol! And the card that was included is beautiful!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Very nice. My kitties are so old they really do not play anymore, they just sleep alot.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

offmymeds, great reap!!!

whisper, adorable teaser!

So happy the pics are starting to roll in, more...wonderful items, so far!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

waiting for some pictures...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow! some awesome gifts. I need to get one out. tomorrow. hopefully. 
anyway, I got reaped again. a picture printed off of three reapers sitting with their scythes, and the words.....reaper waiting room


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Very cool gifts everyone. Love the pumpkin girl and the witch shoes. The clown costume is amazing.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Such great reaps love seeing what everyone is getting


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

I got REAPED!!!!
WitchyKitty, you are amazing and your timing was perfect! We got home from a rough session with the wife's chemo and there was a box waiting! She was as excited as I was to get it inside. 

Opened it up to this (which we carefully put aside)







Next layer!







Carefully opened to reveal this amazing creation! Now to decide if it will decorate the house or my cube at work! It wasn't smooshed at all 







More layers and goodies until I found this:







Which had this inside! It is now sitting at my work at home desk so I can smell those lovely herbs!



















Here's a pic of everything - socks! glowing lantern! and so many skellies! and a BAT! eeeee!)








And there was even treats for my furry ones - the cats circled in on the 'nip pretty quickly! lol








You are a wonderful reaper and we loved everything!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

You are most welcome, Windborn! I'm glad it came today to cheer you guys up!! I hope you and your wife enjoy everything! 

(You said the catnip toys I made for your kitties were in there...but were the doggie toys in there, too, or did I forget to pack them??  )


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, and your kitties are adorable!! Happy they liked the nip, haha! Hope your wife is feeling well, today, too!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Love the potion book WitchyKitty made.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I received a small teaser when I got home from vacation. Looks like I have spooky things in store


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

the dog toys were in there! they just have to wait until I get off work to get to play!
our big fuzzy black kitty was too busy sleeping to check out the stuff - once he awakens I am sure the fuzzy toy will be claimed as his! he loves those little mice!

I will pass your well wishes on to Pat. She is doing ok right now. Was in hospital last week but it is always better to be home!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Windborn said:


> the dog toys were in there! they just have to wait until I get off work to get to play!


Whew! Lol, okay, good!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Windborn said:


> the dog toys were in there! they just have to wait until I get off work to get to play!
> our big fuzzy black kitty was too busy sleeping to check out the stuff - once he awakens I am sure the fuzzy toy will be claimed as his! he loves those little mice!
> 
> I will pass your well wishes on to Pat. She is doing ok right now. Was in hospital last week but it is always better to be home!


I'm glad she is home resting and relaxing, now. Hospitals are the worst. 

I hope I sent enough toys for all the fur babies...I was trying to go through all your posts and pics to count home many you had, lol. I wanted to make sure there were enough toys for everyone!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

My package went out in the mail today just in time for me to find one waiting for me on my porch!

You sneaky reaper! Telling me you are watching me. I have felt like I've had eyes on me. 
There was one casualty due to rhe horrible heat. The little candle melted all over the box but on the brightside---it made everything smell REALLY fabulous!!!
I can always use ribbons and creepy cloth. I am well known for wearing Halloween socks to school (even when it's not Halloween)!!! I'm sure I will be baking some cupcakes and I LOVE LOVE battery operated candles!
Thank you!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Loving all the teasers!!


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Love all those goodies! I'm hoping my Victim liked the teaser I sent last week. Haven't had a chance to work on this guyin about 2 weeks, hopefully I can get him finished this week!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Kitty Fuller said:


> Love all those goodies! I'm hoping my Victim liked the teaser I sent last week. Haven't had a chance to work on this guyin about 2 weeks, hopefully I can get him finished this week!


I love him!!


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

Kitty F, he's looking pretty wonderful already!


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

I received a teaser yesterday! A sweet little witch and some spooky bats!! I'm so excited for the season now! I'll post pics of them soon.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

A Teaser from my Cryptic, Awesome Reaper!!!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok my fabulous reaper, you have me flummoxed! I have no clue who you are, none, nada, zippo, zilch. First I did the easy bit of sleuthing, checking locations to the address, who said they shipped, etc... But so many here are smart and drop their location during reaps. And you could have made up the address too.Then I thought perhaps, some items in the box were a clue to your name? Still unsure. LOL..!!!

BUT, I love my new friend! He is properly spooky and cool! He came with magic fire color changing powder, and sticks that are representing fire? Or the clue to my reaper's identity? And a Halloween jokes card, which tells me "Your humble servant is here to help you as you get reaped." Ahhh I love it, love it! Thank you! And I will continue to sleuth to discover you my dear, lol!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Very cool reaps and teasers.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

These are so awesome!!! I can't believe how creative and thoughtful you guys are!!

I mean treats for furbabies?!?!?! Handmade goodies!! This is definitely a great way to get people excited for the season!!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> Ok my fabulous reaper, you have me flummoxed! I have no clue who you are, none, nada, zippo, zilch. First I did the easy bit of sleuthing, checking locations to the address, who said they shipped, etc... But so many here are smart and drop their location during reaps. And you could have made up the address too.Then I thought perhaps, some items in the box were a clue to your name? Still unsure. LOL..!!!
> 
> BUT, I love my new friend! He is properly spooky and cool! He came with magic fire color changing powder, and sticks that are representing fire? Or the clue to my reaper's identity? And a Halloween jokes card, which tells me "Your humble servant is here to help you as you get reaped." Ahhh I love it, love it! Thank you! And I will continue to sleuth to discover you my dear, lol!
> 
> ...



I have an idea... Going with the fire powder and sticks as a clue, and I think I have it worked out, and know who you are. But... if I am right... This is a teaser, not a reap? Or I am totally wrong, which is probably the case. You've done well to confuse me dear reaper! I like the game you are playing here lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome, byondbzr!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Fantastic reaps everyone! Especially love the miniature circus performers, the witch's herb box and the led candle. byondbzr, I like your little friend and kitty, I like your kitty in progress.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

OMG We have had some wonderful reaps, and more teasers. This group is amazing!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lukewa, what great things. Love the wreath and the girl pumpkin/

Kenneth, what a fun teaser. Love the pics that will make things so real.

Off my meds, great things for your upcoming Haunt. Moonwitchkitty, that clown suit is wonderful. I love the little painted scene and the painting too.

Wow we are off to a great start on Reaps and photos!!!

Okay, I hope I can keep all these straight as I try to mention all the goodies that caught my eye.

Love, love that purple candle with the flying witch. KittyF, that cat is looking awesome. Some great art work there! Someone will be very happy. Me?? Me??

OMG, the butler is awesome. But, I am so INTRIGUED by what you described that made fire?? Fire color changing powder and sticks?? I need to know what these are for my magickal wizards.

That potion book and the box of herbs and stones is wonderful. I just love it and the magical descriptions of the plants/herbs: awesome.

I just know I have missed some, but I just can't keep up. everything is so fun to look and they are all so unique.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Windborn, positive energies and my prayers for your wife. I know the strength needed by her and family along this treatment journey.

Kenneth, sorry to hear of your family loss. Lizzy, I know you have just experience a loss and hubby's health problem too. 

So many of us are way too familiar with these issues. It is wonderful to have cyber friends who offer their support too.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Dori says thanks for the new toy!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Awwww, adorable


Windborn said:


> View attachment 308954
> 
> Dori says thanks for the new toy!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Windborn said:


> View attachment 308954
> 
> Dori says thanks for the new toy!


The puppy is sooooo welcome!!! (...and adorable!!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay!! I can finally get my pics of my reap up real quick! Who would have thought my victim, Windborn, would get their reap and I would get my reap on the same day?! Awesome!

My wonderful, awesome, terrific reaper was Kymmm!! She sent me wonderful box of goodies! Here they are:

First, the box, itself!





























Next, some awesome spiderweb and bat lace lampshade covers that I had been wanting!!! Yays!









Pumpkin jingle bells!!! LOVE!!!!









The cutest salt and pepper shakers, ever!!









Beautiful LED silver pumpkin!















Beautiful mercury glass owl and a pedestal!!









Mini lantern, cute little pumpkin patch sign, witchy coffee mug and a skelly froggie!









These awesome, fancy skeleton silhouettes that will be lovely for my Victorian house theme!









This awesome spell book box with alter candles and semiprecious stones and crystals inside!! Very cool! (...and amusing, since I sent a spell book box full of similar things to my own victim, haha!! Great minds think alike!)























Four corners blessing jars...I just love these and had been wanting to make some of my own for my new house! now I don't have to, as these are fabulous!























...and here is everything all together!! Thank you so, so much, my awesome reaper, Kymmm!! I absolutely love every single item! It is all so me!! HUGS!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOVING all the reaps... this is my favorite part, looking at everyones creativity


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*Thank you Secret Reaper!*

I was reaped! Today was the perfect day to be reaped, I needed it.  










The package. Yummy smelling candles, a handmade pillow with fantastic pattern, a Bat curtain, Clown Mask- creepy, love it; A clown sign.

I love it all. Thank you so much Kardec251985 for gathering an awesome stash for my haunt. I love everything and appreciate the time you put into my package. Love it. 




































Thanks again!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> OMG, the butler is awesome. But, I am so INTRIGUED by what you described that made fire?? Fire color changing powder and sticks?? I need to know what these are for my magickal wizards.


I probably explained it badly, lol. I think the inclusion of color fire packs and sticks are supposed to make me think of the word "fire." And is a clue to my reaper's identity. And I think I got it! Or maybe I am reading too much into it, lol. But, I think I figured out the riddle. It excites me, lol. If I am wrong, that is cool too!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

And if anyone doesn't know what magic fire/color changing packs are... Small package of chemicals you toss, unopened, onto a fire. They make the flames blue, green and it's magic. My kids and I love them! Usually you can find them in camping supplies at the store. Thank you reaper for those!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

More very nice reaps. WitchyKitty and Kymmmm I love the salt and pepper shakers and the silver pumpkin, and The Red Hallows, what a cool looking mask and pillow. Great job everyone.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

What a great little guy.


byondbzr said:


> Ok my fabulous reaper, you have me flummoxed! I have no clue who you are, none, nada, zippo, zilch. First I did the easy bit of sleuthing, checking locations to the address, who said they shipped, etc... But so many here are smart and drop their location during reaps. And you could have made up the address too.Then I thought perhaps, some items in the box were a clue to your name? Still unsure. LOL..!!!
> 
> BUT, I love my new friend! He is properly spooky and cool! He came with magic fire color changing powder, and sticks that are representing fire? Or the clue to my reaper's identity? And a Halloween jokes card, which tells me "Your humble servant is here to help you as you get reaped." Ahhh I love it, love it! Thank you! And I will continue to sleuth to discover you my dear, lol!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

So, I work in a place that's 24/7, & you wouldn't think Labor day would be a crazy holiday, but if I didn't know better, there are 10 full moons outside! After leaving work almost an hour&a half late, I went to get some last minute things for my victim. It cheered me up to see Halloween stuff out on the shelves. When I got home, this was in the mail. ......


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't know who you are yet, but thank you in advance! Something wicked my way comes! I love it! I'm going to put the sign on my front door tonight! It will be protected by the screen door. It's so cool! (Its my theme this year) THANKS GRIMM!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I always look forward to coming home, but this will make me smile now too! Perfect! Awesome!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Okay, Okay. I just received an INCREDIBLE package. I am going through all these great reaps while gathering my thoughts, I am overwhelmed with RavenReaper's generosity. I am getting pictures together and will post soon. I as well just got home from a long day and had a wonderful (and heavy) package waiting for me. It was full of the most wonderful witch stuff that I have already decided on a place of honor for all of it. When you see the pics you will know why I am blown away and if that is not enough, there was a pm in my inbox letting me know there is a 3rd box on the way where they shall reveal themselves. I do not even know how to say thank you enough, I am eternally grateful! 

Note; I am a seeker so my knowledge is limited at this time, I will do the best to describe the package with the pics.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Red Hallows, nice reap! Love the pillow!

More great teasers have arrived for people, too, I see!! This day was just full of awesome pics!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love the Sleepy Hollow sign, Lady Arsenic!


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

WitchyKitty, what a wonderful reap! And those really are the cutest salt & pepper shakers ever!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

OK here we go; 

The box had a cool reaper picture and this curiosity cabinet on the outside and a cool little Edgar A Poe sticker I almost missed;















After a very long time of unwrapping wonderful after wonderful things, this is what I came across'









If there is anyone who can enlighten me on the details, please do

There was this INCREDIBLE altar box full of great things









There was an altar cloth with a smudge stick, herbs, a real spell book and candles









This pentacle cloth is actually a book bag with a brass looking glass, a brass celtic knotted chalice and a raven pendant










and more............


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

There were all these wonderful potion bottles which are unlike any I have, a quartz pestle and mortar with this cool wood scoop that had wood burning on it as well as the witches hand!









Here is detail on the wood scoop










A very cool dragon scale bottle with a brass dragon claw wrap-around









There was this white cloth that had gems and shell. I know some are agate I do not know them all. That very cool key is a bottle opener as well and will go next to my San Diego one I got from Paint it Black a few years back! It also had a melting spoon that almost looks antique!









There were a couple cool books on wizardology and wandmaking that when you open them up they have same really really cool pages that are interactive to include building your own wand!





















There is this wanted poster









There is a huge pile of labels with my favorite being the hollow branch wine with a raven and 13's on it that is going on a bottle of Gnarly Head authentic black 









And as a must, I have to show you the detail on the pendant! 









RavenReaper you have created the most wonderful experience for me and I am so grateful. THANK YOU SO MUCH!

THANK YOU!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

OH WOW!!! I am just getting caught up on all the reaper goodness that has been happening. There are some awesome reapers out there. These gifts are all so fantastic and it's been such a treat to flip through pages this evening and know all the friendly good fun that's being exchanged. LOVE it all!!!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

When packages are coming and photos are posting, we all give a cheer. It's the most Wonderful Time of the Year!

More reaps, wow! Just by looking at the photos, you can see how much fun the Reapers had putting their packages together for their Victims. So much to love, lace lampshade covers, really awesome spellbook, scary clown mask, pillow and vintage looking funhouse sign. And then there's Br1m....I don't know who your Reaper is but you need to marry that person. Outstanding!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow Br1mstone3, what an awesome box of goodies. If you row tired of any of it, I'll take it off your hands. Just want to help out a buddy.


BR1MSTON3 said:


> There were all these wonderful potion bottles which are unlike any I have, a quartz pestle and mortar with this cool wood scoop that had wood burning on it as well as the witches hand!
> 
> View attachment 309545
> 
> ...


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Good morning. Another visit this day! Love this one;


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

oh WOW! just blown away by all the great Reaps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love looking at all the pics!!! so much to love, everyone is so generous. What a great group we have


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

More great items, Br1mston3!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> OK here we go;
> 
> The box had a cool reaper picture and this curiosity cabinet on the outside and a cool little Edgar A Poe sticker I almost missed;
> 
> ...


I have that bag !  I have used it as a altar cloth for the past 19 years  A+ to your reaper!


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

RavenReaper, really nice job with the wood-burning!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Not sure if we've been reaped or just teased but it arrived Friday with a bunch of other packages I was waiting on. Finally got a chance to snap a photo. Thanks to my reaper.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Brimston3, what a cool reap so far, and there is more? Way to go RavenReaper! Outstanding! I love it all, but the wanted poster is so cool! I've seen it before, but can't think of where.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Stinker bell & Frogprince, are those skull ornaments? That's cool too! Any clue who they are? Maybe take a DNA sample of their foot?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Fun items, Stinkerbell n Frog Prince!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I just love seeing all the wonderful Reaps! WitchyKitty, as you know, I'm thrilled that everything got there in one piece and that you like your reaping!!


----------



## RavenReaper (Aug 17, 2016)

MissT said:


> RavenReaper, really nice job with the wood-burning!


Thank you so much


----------



## RavenReaper (Aug 17, 2016)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Okay, Okay. I just received an INCREDIBLE package. I am going through all these great reaps while gathering my thoughts, I am overwhelmed with RavenReaper's generosity. I am getting pictures together and will post soon. I as well just got home from a long day and had a wonderful (and heavy) package waiting for me. It was full of the most wonderful witch stuff that I have already decided on a place of honor for all of it. When you see the pics you will know why I am blown away and if that is not enough, there was a pm in my inbox letting me know there is a 3rd box on the way where they shall reveal themselves. I do not even know how to say thank you enough, I am eternally grateful!
> 
> Note; I am a seeker so my knowledge is limited at this time, I will do the best to describe the package with the pics.


This makes me so very happy that I can make this reap a amazing one for you . Seeing that you are happy is what I set out to do. Next Tuesday your last box should arrive and you will then know who I am


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Br1mston3, you made out like a Witch's bandit!!!!!! Wicked good reap dearie!

And Stinkerbell and Frog Prince, you did pretty darn good yourselves!!! Great stuff y'all!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh such amazing reaps so far. I started stocking up on things and seeing these pics gives me ideas. You never know what can be used.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Brimstone I LoVE the wizard book. I have to look for one of those! I have the wand book which is also awesome. On the gems and rocks it looks like the one that looks unpolished---it looks like a hag stone. They are very magical. Great job from your reaper.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Omg all these amazing gifts are just awesome. Loving it all


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love how the Reaper pics put everyone in the mood for the upcoming season. It's so fun.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

WitchyKitty, the lantern is awesome! And that card reminds me of a Halloween book I've seen somewhere. Great reap!
The Red Hallows, I know others have written it, but what a cute pillow!
BR1MSTON3, that box is awesome! The scene is detailed and spooky and just lovely.

Great job decorating the boxes, all!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow BR1M just wow talk about being reaped. Very impressed.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Stinker bell & Frogprince, are those skull ornaments? That's cool too! Any clue who they are? Maybe take a DNA sample of their foot?


Yes they are... I might have to do a tree this year for Krampus Day. There was a note in the box but Yiks I done forgot who signed it.


Found the note in my box.... buried under my reaper gift makings OPPS.... It was signed Spinechiller. Thanks go out to you for my gifts.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you SR for my teaser!! I am so excited! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Dear Reaper, I will be out of town on the 14,15, and 16th next week. If you go to mail my package and it is scheduled to be delivered on these dates, you'll just have to overnight ship. Cause I can't wait!! 


_joking, just joking_


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

You know I am thinking about using one of those Shutterfly offers to put together all the tease photos my Raven Reaper sends. There were two this morning (one from late last night)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow! wow! Wow! some really nice gifts appearing. 
annnnd, I got reaped again. I got a nox arcania cd. one I asked for. I already listened to it, and it is awesome. there were also 4 postcards. what a great gift. thanks. you rock


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am so enjoying all these reaps and teases. The lantern, pillow, witch kits, and butler. All I can say, all the Reapers did a fantastic job suiting their gifts to their Victims! Kudos to all of you.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

That is truly impressive!!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh my favorite time. So many awesome teases and reaps!!!! Looking at all of the sweet photos in this thread always makes me happy. 

Am I the only one excited about Tuesday, waiting to see what that final reap for Br1ms is?


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I've been reaped! It was waiting last night when I got home from work. Pictures soon, I promise!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

This card made me laugh. 








More spiders for my collection, and a little birdy friend. 








This banner is really nice! And creepy cloth, yay! 








Pretty ribbon (I need to find something to use this on...)








Bags of goodies! I love these bags. I'm going to take them trick or treating! 








All the glassware made it! 








Knee high witchy socks! I love it!








Closer look at this gorgeous DOTD earrings! 








Finally, everything together!

Thank you so much to dbruner! Everything is great and fits my tastes and likes perfectly! You are also an awesome bubble-wrapper!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, amyml!! Love the spiderweb glasses!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

amyml, I'm so glad you liked everything and that the glassware made it! I've been holding my breath all week about breakage! I had fun putting it together for you.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Like the style on that banner, it is really cool!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Great reap of wonderful goodies. Love the earrings and skull banner.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

nhh said:


> Oh my favorite time. So many awesome teases and reaps!!!! Looking at all of the sweet photos in this thread always makes me happy.
> 
> Am I the only one excited about Tuesday, waiting to see what that final reap for Br1ms is?


I'm kind of excited too!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I have really enjoyed all the teaser pictures you have received Br1mston3.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ghouliet said:


> I have really enjoyed all the teaser pictures you have received Br1mston3.


I have too! Just got one wishing a peaceful evening, love the coloring on it!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I was reaped! Thank you to my Secret Reaper though I'm not sure who you are. I received two separate packages in the mail but only have an ebay Id to go by. Please let me know who to give credit to for my wonderful vintage inspired Halloween goodies! I am going to frame the vinyl window clings and the Kitty is going right next to my other blow mold's in my collection. Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I have too! Just got one wishing a peaceful evening, love the coloring on it!
> 
> View attachment 312538


Love the corset


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> Love the corset


What corset? I don't see one. I love corsets!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

purpleferrets3, that is cool, LOVE vintage. That kitty is a blow mold?


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice pictures so far! Loving them


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Those are nice window clings, perfect for a vintage display. cute kitty too.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> purpleferrets3, that is cool, LOVE vintage. That kitty is a blow mold?


Yes! It is a bank and huge!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I swear my reaper does not sleep! Had two more visits at different hours of the night! Happy Friday


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

purpleferrets3 said:


> I was reaped! Thank you to my Secret Reaper though I'm not sure who you are. I received two separate packages in the mail but only have an ebay Id to go by. Please let me know who to give credit to for my wonderful vintage inspired Halloween goodies! I am going to frame the vinyl window clings and the Kitty is going right next to my other blow mold's in my collection. Thank you! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE the kitty! wonderful reap!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

purpleferrets3 said:


> I was reaped! Thank you to my Secret Reaper though I'm not sure who you are. I received two separate packages in the mail but only have an ebay Id to go by. Please let me know who to give credit to for my wonderful vintage inspired Halloween goodies! I am going to frame the vinyl window clings and the Kitty is going right next to my other blow mold's in my collection. Thank you! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great cat and I'm really not a big fan of blowmolds. but that is just a great piece!!! The smiling vintage jack Os are supper cute also!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I swear my reaper does not sleep! Had two more visits at different hours of the night! Happy Friday
> 
> View attachment 312794
> 
> ...


These teasers are just wonderful! and thanks so much for sharing all of them with the rest of us, it's a fun little treat each day to see what your reaper sent. It seems like a whole group tease!!!


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Eeeek! I've been reaped (and I loved it!) Thanks to the incredible generosity of my Secret Reaper - Godcrusher - my haunt is going to be AWESOME this year! Just look what I got!


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry, I messed up on my pics. Here's the whole package!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

This is the wonderful,cool bracelet I received from nhh, my fabulous reaper!!! So cool!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

purpleferrets3, I love those two vintage items!

shebear1, Great skull reap!

bethene, love the bracelet!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love those window clings and especially the black cat!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

shebear1 what a wonderful reap! I can't wait to be on my laptop to look back at all of these where I can see them better.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bethene love the bracelet! Sorry for separate post but I don't know how to edit on the new mobile site. I am just so happy that it is easier to post from this new one!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I swear my reaper does not sleep! Had two more visits at different hours of the night! Happy Friday
> 
> View attachment 312794
> 
> ...


I love the skull pic


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

and still more great reapings. 

annnnnnnnnd, I got reaped again. I got a card with a witch scene on one side, and a poem of sorts on the other side. I believe I need to figure out the poem so I know who my reaper is.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

More boxes have arrived. There were marvelous reaps.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

It is I've been reaped!!!by halloweeeiner (James) so excited. Very spoiled victim. So many cool goodies. Love it all! The cemetery picture is going to fit right in in my hallway. Two crows, a skeleton bird I've been looking for, spider web, BONES! !, mummy owl cation tape and a BAT :two_hearts: and i found a marigold seed on the bat I'm going to plant it. Thank you so much i loved everything.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you again everything is awesome!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, moonwitchkitty!! Love the bat!!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

So many good reaps. Loving the pics.

You are very welcome Shebear. Glad you like them.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

The bat is so cool looking forward to hanging him up somewhere but for now he has a home atop the book case


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

The bat looks great on the bookshelf! Great reaps everyone.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

So far behind... Off My Meds! I love it but SO CREEPED OUT. Clowns are my greatest fear


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I love those earrings!!!!



View attachment 312074

Closer look at this gorgeous DOTD earrings! 

Thank you so much to dbruner! Everything is great and fits my tastes and likes perfectly! You are also an awesome bubble-wrapper! [/QUOTE]


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow! Finally caught up on all of these teasers and reapings. Amazing things this year. I finally put the last touches on today and will be shipping tomorrow...North! 
Hopefully soon my victim will receive their box and like it. I had intended one of the items for a teaser but ran out of time. 

Thank you all for making my Halloween Season Special!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Moonwitchkitty love the reap. That owl is so unique and absolutely love the photo of the graveyard!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

My daily tease has me wondering which pic I like better, it is hard! Happy Saturday to all


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Spent this cozy fall morning catching up on all the teasers and reaps. So much creativity! BR1MSTON3 loved your reap!
Today I am tackling my last big project so I can get everything in the mail in time--nervous about how it will come out but here we go!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> My daily tease has me wondering which pic I like better, it is hard! Happy Saturday to all
> 
> View attachment 315018
> 
> ...


Here it is, I missed it the first time through. Someone said your daily teaser is like a group tease, we all enjoy seeing this. Looking back, I like the Raven landing on the tree branch with the lantern on it. It's a dark picture, but the coloring is great. Very cool artwork! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

as usual, awesome gifts, and it's just gotten started.
and I have no clue as to who my reaper is. but I hear I tickled her and bethene when they heard I thought my last card from her was a clue to her identity. I do know it's a girl, end of story.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm posting this hear just because when they sent their reaper gift, I made the comment that I was sorry I wouldn't be getting a tree skirt from them. Look at the great surprise Ghouliet and Lil Ghouliet sent me. It's a wonderful tree skirt for my Halloween tree. It's so perfect. Thank you. I can't express how much I love it. Thanks so much.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

beautiful tree skirt!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

So Glad you like it im the goddess. Post a picture of your tree when it is decorated in the Halloween Tree thread. I would love to see it finished.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ahhhh Ghouliet how perfectly awesome of you!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

im the goddess said:


> I'm posting this hear just because when they sent their reaper gift, I made the comment that I was sorry I wouldn't be getting a tree skirt from them. Look at the great surprise Ghouliet and Lil Ghouliet sent me. It's a wonderful tree skirt for my Halloween tree. It's so perfect. Thank you. I can't express how much I love it. Thanks so much.



That is so cute!!! Would be great pattern on a purse too! <3


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow thats incredible im the goddess! Very generous of you Ghouliets. Such a fun Halloween surprise!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Good Morning and happy Sunday. Had my two visits from my Reaper, don't know what I am going to do when this is all over!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Good Morning and happy Sunday. Had my two visits from my Reaper, don't know what I am going to do when this is all over!
> 
> View attachment 315930
> 
> ...


I love these. Are they cards?


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

My victim should get a box tomorrow. I hope.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

scareme said:


> I love these. Are they cards?


They are pictures left by my Secret Reaper at least once a day since this started in my private messages


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

booswife02 said:


> Ahhhh Ghouliet how perfectly awesome of you!


yeah, next year i think i'm gonna pay bethene a LOT of $$ to give my name to the Ghouliets!!! THey always send wonderful reaps and this was no different!!!


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

I may post a teaser tomorrow, before I pack it, wrap it and send it across the atlantic!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Woo Hoo! I was away for the weekend and came home to my Reaper box! I was not expecting it this early. 
Now to the reapings...
When I first opened the box I found these beautiful place mats. Under that was a fantastic wreath for my door. Then a cute witch (I think her face has been sculpted!). Two bat candles, dishtowels, an adorable skeleton, and my very favorite is a rack of keys for my Headless Horseman B&B!

Thank you Reaper you made such unique things and they will go great with my theme. You really stalked me good 
Awesome Reap TZGirls123!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Ghouliet said:


> So Glad you like it im the goddess. Post a picture of your tree when it is decorated in the Halloween Tree thread. I would love to see it finished.


There is a Halloween tree thread? I never knew i was missing out!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> Thank you Reaper you made such unique things and they will go great with my theme. You really stalked me good
> Awesome Reap TZGirls123[/COLOR][/FONT]!



Yay!! That got there faster than I expected!! Glad everything made it ok  the wreath looks like it could use a little fluffing from getting smashed in the box, but other than that, looks like everything made it safe & sound!! I had a lot of fun looking through your pinterest boards & making everything, and I even had to buy extras to make myself that key rack too, I had to have one!! Just in case you didn't notice, the wreath lights up, there is a battery pack on the back. I tried to give it a haunted mansion vibe with the green striped bow. I'm glad you like you package


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I love keys! The key holder is awesome! Great stuff Spookerstar! Nice job TZgirls123!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

tzgirls123 said:


> Yay!! That got there faster than I expected!! Glad everything made it ok  the wreath looks like it could use a little fluffing from getting smashed in the box, but other than that, looks like everything made it safe & sound!! I had a lot of fun looking through your pinterest boards & making everything, and I even had to buy extras to make myself that key rack too, I had to have one!! Just in case you didn't notice, the wreath lights up, there is a battery pack on the back. I tried to give it a haunted mansion vibe with the green striped bow. I'm glad you like you package


Oh! I didn't see that it lights up. That is even better! I love the colors and the Haunted Mansion feel. I just fluffed and it looks great. Cant wait to decorate!
Thank you for being so thoughtful and spending so much time making everything. It is perfect!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

looking forward to seeing more pics


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Good morning. Have three tease pics to share. The first is a happy evening









The next was a Happy Monday









And the last was letting me know it will be soon


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, spookerstar! The looks like a Norwegian Kitchen Witch you got there! Awesome!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Great reap, spookerstar! The looks like a Norwegian Kitchen Witch you got there! Awesome!


You are right, It was a kitchen witch!!! I repurposed her a lil bit, but her original outfit is still underneath the new outfit I gave her


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

tzgirls123 said:


> You are right, It was a kitchen witch!!! I repurposed her a lil bit, but her original outfit is still underneath the new outfit I gave her


I love Kitchen Witches! bethene made me one for last year's reap...I was so happy to finally get one, lol. Yours looks great! Good job!


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Packing up my victims gifts this evening. I'm Thinking someone COuld be getting their box by the end of the week! Hint hint


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Grrrrrr mobile app has eaten my post twice!
I was reaped! Everything arrived in pristine condition, and I love it all! I will post photos and ooohs and aaaahhs from the laptop tonight!

Thank you, sneaky mysterious reaper!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I have been reaped!!! Thank you to my secret reaper, shebear1 for the mad scientist theme gifts!!! The lab coat, wig, a bunch of lab tubes, skull, creepy cloth!! I will put it to good use!! Thanks again!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

A lot of great stuff so far! 
I'm still working away at my Victims gifts. Getting coated in spray paint & adhesive today and will soon be playing with my
hot glue gun.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice lab goodies, Halloweeeiner!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Got this letter in the mail today!!!!  Super excited!!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I've been reaped! I will post pics later. Can we post pics from the mobile app? Otherwise I will take pics with my phone then upload to my laptop.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Okay I snapped pics while smoking in the garage. It's one of two spots I can grab a moment to myself. The jar sent was shattered pretty badly and the bulb on one candle is broken otherwise all is well. 

I love all that survived. I can put these to use this year!!! I want to thank my PA reaper for the great stuff. Yes PA is as close to who you are as I've gotten. I'll have to post pics of my haunt so you can see what I've done with what you sent.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, Shadow Panther!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

What beautiful and unique items. I love the wrest and especially the key holder!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

These will fit in nicely. I made another potion shelf and a fireplace (well it's in pieces anyway) for this year and was wondering how to fill it all out. These will work great!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

terri73 said:


> Packing up my victims gifts this evening. I'm Thinking someone COuld be getting their box by the end of the week! Hint hint


I see my state in there, there's a few of us still to be reaped up here, which one of us will it be?


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Good morning. Have three tease pics to share. The first is a happy evening
> 
> The next was a Happy Monday
> 
> ...


How are you receiving these pictures? I've been wondering...


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Holy crap. So, while I was gone tonight, I was reaped. Personally. They left these in my yard. So cool! Thank you reaper, this was a very awesome and fun surprise!!! Yes, I included the snap I sent friends too.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm back, with photos (I dare the system to eat them now! wait, what am I saying??).

I really did enjoy going through everything in the box, and it all fits very nicely with my theme. I received:









Two brand new additions to my small rat infestat...I mean...family...a red tarot layout cloth, a lacy table runner for my haunted parlor









A skeleton crow, some NBC bookmarks with trivia on the backs, a lovely card, a booklet on astrology, a booklet about palmistry, and a couple of different booklets on how to make various NBC crafts and props









A beautiful set of tarot cards (skele crow really wasn't expecting his reading to go well...)









And the grand finale, a beautiful, handmade Book of Shadows. Not a fake book...a big book full of blank pages, with aged page edges! Now what did I do with my quill and ink?









This was one of the first things that I saw, and I restrained myself. I didn't peek until I thought maybe I could thank you by name, but...









Sneaky Reaper!  Thanks so much for everything. I loved it all, and I enjoyed going through the box. Everyone in the house has had to see what goodies arrived. (the dog has been eyeing Mr. Skele Crow. No, no doggie, not your bones!)


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Lukewa said:


> Holy crap. So, while I was gone tonight, I was reaped. Personally. They left these in my yard. So cool! Thank you reaper, this was a very awesome and fun surprise!!! Yes, I included the snap I sent friends too.


Personally, I do not have blow molds in my Halloween display but those are cute.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Lukewa I see you are from Waterloo. My daughter and her hubby live in Oelwein. Not to far away (40ish minutes). I love your reap. Those pumpkins are just to cute.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

LairMistress I'm glad you liked everything. I took a week thinking about what to do for you. It wasn't until I was putting away 3 ring binders that inspiration struck. The book is made out of a 3 ring binder. After I had bound the printer paper I had a duh moment and thought I should of used brown instead. But at any rate I'm glad you liked everything. Jack wanted me to make him for you but I told him he wouldn't fit in a box so we settled for instructions-lol. I was not completely happy with the book. I couldn't get the lettering just right but it turned out okay. Oh yeah surprise I'm your reaper-lol.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Whoa, it's getting had to keep up with the reaps around here.  Favorite things I love:
-tree skirt from Ghouliet and Lil Ghouliet (so sweet to gift this)
-key holder and kitchen witch
-the brain in the jar, the lab coat and that wig (haha)
-the pumpkin stacks that were hand delivered 
-tarot cards and spellbook.

Great job Reapers!


----------



## RavenReaper (Aug 17, 2016)

My dear victim today you will learn who I am


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I WAS REAPED!!!!! 
I came home yesterday from a long weekend away and discovered a beautiful box waiting at my door!! Thank you SO MUCH to my reaper Tannasgach!!!
There were so many wonderful things in the box that I will DEFINITELY be using!!!

This is just an overall shot of everything








This amazing vintage embalmer's magazine that will be displayed in our mortician's/embalming room








These beautifully twisted frames with creepy imagery...also treats for my baby Nox!!!








Some led candles(THANK YOU FOR THAT--less that I have to buy now) and a Mortician's Manual which I think is a really fun idea, I didn't even think of doing something like that. I'll leave it sitting out for my guests to peruse. Inside it has all these neat and gruesome pictures that are categorized by subject. Also a book of matches which I thought was really funny because I had mentioned that I am a bit of a pyro. :-D 








There are shot glasses/votives that have "S" written on them for "Spangler's Hollow." Also, some wicked anatomy pictures that I absolutely treasure AND A FRIGGIN VINCENT PRICE TSHIRT!!!! GAHHHH I don't even know if you knew(though you probably did because you are an amazing stalker) but The Masque of the Red Death is one of my favorite films of his. And the size is perfect!!!! I am so ecstatic over this shirt you have no idea...seriously. 
















And then there was some beautiful fabric in there as well! There was black velvet which I didn't get a close up of but you can see it in the overall shot, but there was also this beautiful black lace with fringe. It sort of reminds me of the veil that the woman in black wore in Insidious. Can't decide if I want to use it over furniture such as a lamp or as a veil over a prop...will have to see which one I like. 








Thank you, thank you, thank you Tannasgach!!! You really hit it out of the park! 

And to my victim, don't worry!! I have not forgotten about you! Life just threw me several curve balls these past two weeks but I will be shipping out tomorrow!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok I have received the final reap and the unveiling! It is just as unbelievable as all that has come before. I posted my listhttp://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/147627-likes-dislikes-thread-big-reaper-2016-a-post1853368.html#post1853368here. It would seem that my Raven Reaper wanted to make everything on the list! This is what I received today;









I have been wanting Día de Muertos things for awhile, specifically from one individual and they did not disappoint!

I got this wood stand-up, those three metal votive holders and the cool sugar skull. There were also these neat Day of the Dead vials and stickers









There was a killer porcelain bobble head, the sugar skull box, the cool statue (you can probably see better in the first pic) and this coffin that was full of awesome 'gems' with Gothic pictures









There is this really great tombstone/altar









There is this Raven statue , a tombstone candle, a wooden spoon and this wicked eyeball ornament









There is this animated scarecrow head that I WILL be using in my yard haunt and will go so well









There was this mason jar full of Día de Muertos goodies including candy and tattoo's! 









I saved the absolute best for last. If you notice on the first line of my list, I stated; 

If you are my reaper;

Saki.Girl, I would be honored to have any of your dia de los muertos masks or other artwork associated with that, k thanks!

Well I now have my very own original Saki.Girl artwork that I am truly honored to have;









It is a combination wood burning paint and it is beautiful! 

Saki.Girl I cannot thank you nearly enough for making this the best ever. Your generosity is appreciated beyond words! THANK YOU!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Kenneth that is a really cool reap. I love how well everything goes together and has that vintage feel


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ok I have received the final reap and the unveiling! It is just as unbelievable as all that has come before. I posted my listhttp://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/147627-likes-dislikes-thread-big-reaper-2016-a-post1853368.html#post1853368here. It would seem that my Raven Reaper wanted to make everything on the list! This is what I received today;
> 
> View attachment 319801
> 
> ...


You are so very very welcome. I am so glad I could make this a fantastic reap for you. It was so much fun creating all your goodies. 
I new I had to send day of the dead last 
The wood-burning painting has glow in the dark paint on it too  
Thank you for being a fantastic victim


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lukewa, LairMistress, Kenneth and Br1mston3, you all got fantastic reaps!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Just wow! These reaps have been so well suited to their respective victims. I would not know the first thing about making anything light up, ( the key holder wass fantastic)I can not paint (Saki Girl) and I absolutely have no skills putting a Book of Secrets together. Awesome jobs reapers.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

booswife02 said:


> Omg I'm loving that poem! Haha.... And your sign witchy is amazing! So fun!


Thanks I wrote it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> Just wow! These reaps have been so well suited to their respective victims. I would not know the first thing about making anything light up, ( the key holder wass fantastic)I can not paint (Saki Girl) and I absolutely have no skills putting a Book of Secrets together. Awesome jobs reapers.


I wish I could sew that is one thing I can not do.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

more and more nice reaps


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> I'm back, with photos (I dare the system to eat them now! wait, what am I saying??).
> 
> I really did enjoy going through everything in the box, and it all fits very nicely with my theme. I received:
> 
> ...


Great spell book and I love the tarot deck too.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> I WAS REAPED!!!!!
> I came home yesterday from a long weekend away and discovered a beautiful box waiting at my door!! Thank you SO MUCH to my reaper Tannasgach!!!
> There were so many wonderful things in the box that I will DEFINITELY be using!!!
> 
> ...


everything is so perfect! Love the bone illustrations and the book of matchsticks. very unique items here!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ok I have received the final reap and the unveiling! It is just as unbelievable as all that has come before. I posted my listhttp://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/147627-likes-dislikes-thread-big-reaper-2016-a-post1853368.html#post1853368here. It would seem that my Raven Reaper wanted to make everything on the list! This is what I received today;
> 
> View attachment 319801
> 
> ...


Fantastic day of the dead alter and accessories. Saki's art skills are wonderful!! And all the teasers over the month were such fun to see!!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Lukewa, LairMistress, Kenneth and Br1mston3 you all just got spoiled to death!!! 

Fantastic reaps!! I have sooooo many ideas now for the 2nd reaping I can't wait to get my victim!!!


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Great reaps all you Dearies!!!! Everything is so wonderful!

It may be the 15th before being posted but I am working like a witch on Halloween to get my Victim's goodies all finished!!!!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

We have been reaped. We are on our way back home and should be there in a few hours because We had to drive upstate yesterday.. My sister is at my home and said all 3 packages arrived safely. We are excited to finally get her home and see the gifts! I will post tomorrow. Thanks, reaper!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I love seeing what everyone has gotten. So much talent and thought goes into each one.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Great reaps everyone! I turn on my computer as soon as I get home from work this time of year to look at all of the wonderful pictures.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I was Reaped!!!!

Thank you so much. Lady Arsenic for the awesome gifts. I love the lantern and the Creeper shelf sitter. I have thought of ordering him several times, but just hadn't done it. He now has a place of pride overlooking my computer room. The skulls are great. I have them sitting on my table on the stairs, and the Killhouettes print is great. I will have to do some antiquing on a frame that I have and put it on the wall. I love it all. Thank you so much. You really brightened up my day.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, pumpkinking30! Love the shelf sitter and the lantern is cute, too!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Dear victim I know you got your package today an I'm worried cause you haven't posted yet. Plz post pics an to my reaper hope you reap me soon


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I forgot to check the mailbox yesterday so I looked early this morning, and what did I find? A teaser for us! And perfect timing - today's my birthday! So it was extra-special to receive a little something from our Reaper!

There were 2 cards inside the envelope - one for me & DH and one for our kiddos. The envelope was also stuffed with fun stickers & craft items that my DD5 and DS2 made an art project out of - see 2nd photo. Yep, Reaper, we're getting ready for Halloween over here, alright, and your 2 cards are now on our mantle. Thanks for brightening our day! Can't wait to find out who you are!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Shadow Panther said:


> Okay I snapped pics while smoking in the garage. It's one of two spots I can grab a moment to myself. The jar sent was shattered pretty badly and the bulb on one candle is broken otherwise all is well.
> 
> I love all that survived. I can put these to use this year!!! I want to thank my PA reaper for the great stuff. Yes PA is as close to who you are as I've gotten. I'll have to post pics of my haunt so you can see what I've done with what you sent.
> 
> ...


I'm mad that it broke -.- I tried hard to keep it wrapped. Ughh


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

LOOK WHAT CAME IN THE MAIL! Can't wait to see the full package! Lmao

























IT CAME WITH KEYS!









Thanks sooo much, Secret Reaper!


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

oh my god so many cute spiders


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Woah Kenneth - that is a GREAT reap! Really nice work Tannasgach!

Lady Arsenic - would you mind sharing where you found that shelf reaper? I was admiring the one you gave Spookerstar too!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

pumpkinking30 said:


> I was Reaped!!!!
> 
> Thank you so much. Lady Arsenic for the awesome gifts. I love the lantern and the Creeper shelf sitter. I have thought of ordering him several times, but just hadn't done it. He now has a place of pride overlooking my computer room. The skulls are great. I have them sitting on my table on the stairs, and the Killhouettes print is great. I will have to do some antiquing on a frame that I have and put it on the wall. I love it all. Thank you so much. You really brightened up my day.
> View attachment 320313


I'm sooooo glad nothing broke! I'm glad you like it all, HAPPY HALLOWEEN,!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Halloweenboy101 said:


> LOOK WHAT CAME IN THE MAIL! Can't wait to see the full package! Lmao
> 
> View attachment 320481
> 
> ...


It came with keys??!? Oh man, if you guys are giving cars as gifts, I've really got to step my game up! I'm dying now, what are the keys to??


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

LOL, I have no idea what the keys are for, but im super stoked!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Way to kill your victim with curiosity Reaper! and the rest of us for that mater. What are the keys for?!?!?!?!?!




Halloweenboy101 said:


> IT CAME WITH KEYS!
> 
> View attachment 320513
> 
> ...


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> I WAS REAPED!!!!!
> I came home yesterday from a long weekend away and discovered a beautiful box waiting at my door!! Thank you SO MUCH to my reaper Tannasgach!!!
> There were so many wonderful things in the box that I will DEFINITELY be using!!!
> 
> ...


Yay!!!!! My Victim is Happy!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

The USPO said item would be delivered Sept. 12, then Sept. 13, now Sept 14. Hard to believe they are part of the federal government. The government is usually so on the ball.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

what truly amazing gifts for folks... I am always amazed at the creativity and generosity of the forum members


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Everyone is getting such cool reaps this year!! It's always interesting to see all of the things that everyone comes up with.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

A Teaser Poem for my Victim
_with apologies & appreciation to Robert Frost_

The Forum is lovely, dark & deep
And Reapers have many secrets to keep.
Silently stalking, behind you I creep
Perhaps you should suspect me, for I never sleep!

Whenever you think I may have been near,
A delicate shudder runs through you with fear.
I humbly implore you, please don't shed a tear!
My actions are frightful but I am sincere. 

Furtively I have sought a gift, 
One to be treasured ~ not dismissed. 
Many times have I read your list,
And to the stores, I did persist

But happy news now - no longer feel cautious!
I have taken my box to the post office.
I promise you this, I am quite honest
I believe you will like it & need no solace!

Back to the shadows & darkness I fade, 
Until your package to you is conveyed. 
Each year a game I'm happy to have played, 
But my gaze, Dear Victim, you cannot evade. 










This gift is coming for you, Victim. Are you ready?


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Love it Jenn&Matt! What a great box too!

Those keys are such a good tease....I can't wait to see what they are for!

Got the final coat of paint and aging on my gift tonight. I am worn out and slightly paint splattered. It is not my finest work but a very sincere effort. So excited to finally get it in the mail and see what my victim thinks! Will be packing it all up tomorrow night so I can get it out the door by the deadline. Dry paint - dry!!


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

GreT reaps!! I love the creeper sitter and gotta wonder.........WHAT ARE THOSE KEYS FOR???!!!???
( I'm not very patient....sorry!)

And where do y'all get those great pictures you put on the outside of your boxes?


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

OMG the anticipation kills me. Dear reaper reap me soon for i have been oh so good an yet i fear when you may knock to bestow what is meant for me...


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

everyone is getting so many AMAZING reaps like im jealous lol


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Kitty Fuller said:


> And where do y'all get those great pictures you put on the outside of your boxes?


I can't speak for everyone else, but I normally grab window clings, door covers or other signs from the dollar stores. The one I used this time is a window cling from Dollar Tree. It has a clear backing.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

That is soooo cool can't wait to see what they open!!!!



Halloweenboy101 said:


> LOOK WHAT CAME IN THE MAIL! Can't wait to see the full package! Lmao
> 
> View attachment 320481
> 
> ...


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I can't speak for everyone else, but I normally grab window clings, door covers or other signs from the dollar stores. The one I used this time is a window cling from Dollar Tree. It has a clear backing.


Oh man...you just gave away my secret! LOL.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

more awesome reaps. I love this... I'm waiting till the last minute to send mine just to torture my victim.  Well that and I need to get a box tonight. Soon... 

I'll be checking in to see the flood of more awesome reaps.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I wish I had been more "teasery" with my package. It's my first year and I was getting it ready from finding out who I got til I shipped it. I'll do better of sending teasers next year, I got a little overwhelmed worrying if I did enough.


----------



## ScaryMars (Oct 8, 2014)

I got reaped! Thank you kloey74! Everything is SO cool! I especially love the corpsed pumpkin and the scarecrow painting! Thank you, you are awesome!


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

My awesome reaping from spooky!! Thank you soooo much for everything!! It's so nice getting a halloween themed gift!! I especially love my solar ghost!! I love those little solar powered things I have four sitting in my kitchen window right now!! The Hogwarts magnet was the icing on the cake! It'll be on my fridge probably for the rest of my life!! And the beware pumpkin is super nice especially since I can just turn it around after Halloween and use it through November!! Thank you sooo much again!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

MacabreWeb said:


> I wish I had been more "teasery" with my package. It's my first year and I was getting it ready from finding out who I got til I shipped it. I'll do better of sending teasers next year, I got a little overwhelmed worrying if I did enough.


MacabreWeb - no worries! We are all 'new' to the Reaper at some point, and I definitely learned a few things after my first experience! Teasers are not required but they are certainly fun to send & receive, so it's a neat way to build excitement!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Just checked on my package again. It has spent two days in Florida. I don't live in Fl. and my victim doesn't live in Fl. So I guess my package is having a nice little vacation down there. I sure hope I get a post card from there. At this point, I have no idea when the package will arrive. (I throw my hands up in despair, hoping the Post Office will detect my helplessness and deliver it today,)


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

ScaryMars said:


> I got reaped! Thank you kloey74! Everything is SO cool! I especially love the corpsed pumpkin and the scarecrow painting! Thank you, you are awesome!


You are so very welcome! I had fun making everything and am relieved that it all arrived in one piece! Happy Halloween.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

creeperguardian said:


> I'm mad that it broke -.- I tried hard to keep it wrapped. Ughh


It was shattered beyond repair but I love everything that made it. I've got things in my Halloween pile for this year. I really needed things for my fireplace mantel and my new potion shelf. Thank you so much for helping me out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

scareme said:


> Just checked on my package again. It has spent two days in Florida. I don't live in Fl. and my victim doesn't live in Fl. So I guess my package is having a nice little vacation down there. I sure hope I get a post card from there. At this point, I have no idea when the package will arrive. (I throw my hands up in despair, hoping the Post Office will detect my helplessness and deliver it today,)


I would be willing to meet it there...I'll bring some Moscato De Italia and we can lay around by the pool.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

MacabreWeb said:


> I wish I had been more "teasery" with my package. It's my first year and I was getting it ready from finding out who I got til I shipped it. I'll do better of sending teasers next year, I got a little overwhelmed worrying if I did enough.


I think most of the people here sign up to give a special gift without worrying about what they get in return. This is supposed to be fun so relax and enjoy it. Chances are if you have read your victims likes and dislikes you will end up spot on.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Woah Kenneth - that is a GREAT reap! Really nice work Tannasgach!
> 
> Lady Arsenic - would you mind sharing where you found that shelf reaper? I was admiring the one you gave Spookerstar too!


Design Toscano (I LOVE that catalog!) I'm trying to find the item number, because dang if if I can find him now on their website, grr! I'll keep looking for the item number. Lots of reaper statues, but not that one. To be continued.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Reaped reaped reaped! We've been reaped! Ghouliet is on her way to my work so we can open it together. :3 Pictures to follow!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil' Ghoulliette and I have just been reaped.! I am going to take the box with me to Lil Ghoulliette's work so we can open it together. I can not wait until she gets off tonight. Thanks Reaper!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Awesome reap ScaryMars!! I love that pumpkin.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

EEEEEEK!! It seems I have received a teaser gift!!
Went to the porch to get an electric Toothbrush for my son that came in the mail today, and much to my surprise, I found a second box with Halloween stickers on it!!!

Inside, was this awesome gift & a cool note:









THis is just SOOOO AWESOME!! I absolutely LOVE it  I am adding a new area to my haunt this year with an animated cauldron Creeper Witch, she will be singing "Come Little Children" from the movie HOCUS POCUS!! 

In my gift was the Spell for staying young & a very important ingredient: A DEAD MAN'S TOE!!! I love how creative this is, it is so perfect.

Thank you so much secret reaper!!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

I didn't think it was possible for anybody to tape a package more than Ghouliet. I was wrong. It took us a while to break into this bad boy. Priority mail tape on top of duct tape on top of clear packaging tape! 


















But open it we did!










And discovered that KAB was our reaper! 









Shoebox first, which was making the tragic sound of broken glass...

























I am majorly bummed that one broke in transit, because they're really beautiful bottles. T____T But I love the one that survived. There were candles with each bottle too!

Further in the box (after we removed the stuffing - which Ghouliet plans to use on a future craft project!)... this adorable wine glass! Ghouliet said she was going straight home to enjoy a little something in it.










A cool skull centerpiece I can use in the office. 










And a headstone chalk board which I can also use in the office! Though I'm half tempted to take it home and enjoy it there. 










Thank you for the reaping KAB! Even though one of the things broke, we love our gifts. <3


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I arrived home from work today to find a HUGE box on my doorstep. 

I am absolutely amazed by the gifts that Spookerstar sent to me. You'll see what I mean when I post the pictures later (camera is charging - it will take awhile to capture this incredibly creative and generous reaper gift.). This was a gift box that just kept giving. It took forever to unwrap everything not only because there were so many items, but because I kept stopping to look at everything! 

I just couldn't wait to say THANK YOU, SPOOKERSTAR! Your gifts evoke the exact ambience that I design for my haunt. Everything was chosen with such thought and consideration. I feel like a Southern Belle with the vapors - I am so overcome. LOL.

Keep watching for photos - they will be posted later this evening. 

Once again, thank you so much - you have inspired me more than you know.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

THis GHouliet is just sitting here chill'n with a glass of strawberry mango moscato. Lil Ghouliette let me take the glass home Thank you reaper Ghouls and Gouliets just wanna have fun!
.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I came home tonight to a wonderful reaping from MacabreWeb. THANK YOU! I love it all. I have tried to take pictures but I always have a hard time to upload them and some are to dark since I couldn't figure out how to turn on the flash so I will add them in a bit or maybe my Reaper has some to share. The outside of the box was decorated with some Halloween stickers and inside were beautifully wrapped packages in orange tissue paper with a variety of lovely Halloween ribbons. MacabreWeb did an excellent job with choosing things that I loved. I was afraid that my list might be too challenging with some of the specific ideas that I had listed, but she did great and her card said that my list was wonderful to work with so I am thankful that she found in so. 

The first thing that I saw were a few gifts that she left unwrapped such as pot holders, a black cat soap pump, some dish towels, and two pens. One of the pens is a witches broom. Then I opened four hand crafted napkin rings that she made. They have bead spiders on the top and orange and purple jewels on the sides. She cleverly put them in a portion of egg crate so they made it safe and sound. I had suggested four napkin rings, pot holders, and a black cat soap pump on my likes list. She got me the very same soap pump that I had liked last year that did not have a price on it which I did not get since the sales associate suggested an outrageous price for it. The next thing that I opened was a handmade witch to sit on my kitchen window sill. That is one of the things that I don't have a good picture of yet. I wanted to go ahead and rush over to Sheetz gas station to say that my reaping came before I was able to find a place with good enough light in my house to show the detail of the face. I next opened two more things for my windowsill, a light up color changing LED ghost, and a mandrake that MacabreWeb will need to do a tutorial on. I can't figure out what it is made from but it is excellent. The picture I took doesn't show the detail on it well either.

Next I opened up a pair of black candles and a pair of purple candles. This package also contained a Halloween pet that I don't believe that my Reaper meant to send me. I shiny black spider came running out. It was not a black widow. It was much more compact and fast. He escaped. Next came a bevy of handmade magnets that also need a tutorial. I think MacabreWeb used candy molds or soap molds to make them. I love holiday magnets and already have them on my refrigerator ready for use. There was also a pair of socks, a light up pumpkin pin to wear, a sign that has a witch and says "sitting on top of the moon". The last thing that I opened was a green fire and ice spot light which is what I REALLY needed to help my outdoor graveyard. 

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

MacabreWeb said:


> I wish I had been more "teasery" with my package. It's my first year and I was getting it ready from finding out who I got til I shipped it. I'll do better of sending teasers next year, I got a little overwhelmed worrying if I did enough.


I can assure you that you did MORE than enough. I love each and every one of my gifts. I did not do a teaser this year either. I just posted about my reaping. I am going to run back home now for an hour or so, but I will be back online later. You did an excellent job and you are very talented to have made so many things.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Shadow Panther said:


> LairMistress I'm glad you liked everything. I took a week thinking about what to do for you. It wasn't until I was putting away 3 ring binders that inspiration struck. The book is made out of a 3 ring binder. After I had bound the printer paper I had a duh moment and thought I should of used brown instead. But at any rate I'm glad you liked everything. Jack wanted me to make him for you but I told him he wouldn't fit in a box so we settled for instructions-lol. I was not completely happy with the book. I couldn't get the lettering just right but it turned out okay. Oh yeah surprise I'm your reaper-lol.


I would never have guessed that the book was made from a three ring binder! That is great! I really did love everything, and you did a fantastic job. I thought that the lettering was really good--you should see mine, for instance...and honestly, a BoS is supposed to be 100% hand made, so it's not supposed to be printed perfectly. Therefore, you did it just right!

I know what you mean about Jack. It's actually a good thing to have the instructions printed out. See, I only have a laptop and mobile phone, and our printer is in the dining room, while I am usually online in the living room...and I'm generally too lazy to go in and print! I even went so far as to buy a wireless printer, but I have yet to bother learning how to print remotely!  I really need to get on the ball with that, but for now, I have instructions to make fun things that everyone will love. We are all big NBC fans here.

Thanks again!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghouliet said:


> THis GHouliet is just sitting here chill'n with a glass of strawberry mango moscato. Lil Ghouliette let me take the glass home Thank you reaper Ghouls and Gouliets just wanna have fun!
> .
> View attachment 321849


Love the glass, very fitting with your name ! What I want to know is what brand wine has strawberry mango moscato ??? I love moscato and those flavors would make me super happy.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

There are SO many wonderful reapings, it would take me a day to comment on all the things I've seen that I LOVE!! Great job all you Reapers!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Woohoo....Just got home and a Great big box is waiting for me. I've Been Reaped!!!! I will have some photos to share in just a bit.
Thank you so much reaper I can't wait to see who you are and what fun in is store!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kitty Fuller said:


> GreT reaps!! I love the creeper sitter and gotta wonder.........WHAT ARE THOSE KEYS FOR???!!!???
> ( I'm not very patient....sorry!)
> 
> And where do y'all get those great pictures you put on the outside of your boxes?


I usually draw Halloween pictures all over my Victims' boxes. Though, occasionally, I find little Halloween die cuts that I stick to the box and cover with clear packing tape. This time I did a little of both for my Victim...black assorted Halloween die cuts and a little drawing, all four sides of box, top of box and inside the lid flaps, lol. 

I have seen some do window clings, like stated earlier, some do cardboard/paper die cuts or drawings like I do, store bought thin signs, or they simply print out cool Halloween pictures from the internet and stick them on. Stickers are fun, too!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow, there were a ton of reapings while I wasn't on, today!!! Great job, guys! There were many items I would love to have, myself!!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

As promised, here are some photos of the Halloween Reaper gifts I rec'd from Spookerstar today!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been Reaped!!!!! I could not be happier with my super duper fantastic spooky Awesome Reaping!!!!! Sikntwizted wins Reaper of the year 
Here's my personalized tombstone. My last name is East so it's hilarious  








Pics of my FCG later!!! Yes, you heard right!!!! Flying crank ghost!!!!!! Going to wait Til the kids and dogs go to sleep to get her out I would seriously die if something happened to her!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, Palladino! Love your fur baby pics with your goodies!!

booswife02, that tombstone is too funny!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Great reap, Palladino! Love your fur baby pics with your goodies!!
> 
> booswife02, that tombstone is too funny!


Thanks! 

This year Connor's persona will be Wolfie "Bad Dog" O'Connor. He will run the Hillbilly Honky Tonk. (He's the golden retriever). My Aussie, Miranda, will be the Mardi Gras Carnival Queen! Scat is one of my three cats. He likes to sit on the costumes while I work outside on the props. He also joins in at the after-Haunt party.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh thank you Lady Arsenic! I have not shopped there in ages. I just went and found him. He will be mine! Unfortunately I found about 12 other things I want now!! 



Lady Arsenic said:


> Design Toscano (I LOVE that catalog!) I'm trying to find the item number, because dang if if I can find him now on their website, grr! I'll keep looking for the item number. Lots of reaper statues, but not that one. To be continued.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Great reaps today!! Paladino I know Spookerstar will be so relieved you liked everything! She had so much fun planning, plotting, staking, shopping and then crafting all that stuff for your theme this year. She was very distressed when she saw you posted a change in theme after her package had been sent so glad you will still be able to use everything. When she made that pentagram and voodoo doll for your voodoo theme Creeping Shadows was freaked out by the authenticity! I wanted her to make me a hat too! Those lanterns create a wonderful glow hung from trees or garden stakes as well. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

MacabreWeb said:


> I wish I had been more "teasery" with my package. It's my first year and I was getting it ready from finding out who I got til I shipped it. I'll do better of sending teasers next year, I got a little overwhelmed worrying if I did enough.


I've been doing these for years, and I always say that too. I don't think that I've sent a single teaser yet!  But, out of all of the reaps that I've taken part in, I've only had one or two teasers come to me too--so certainly not everyone does them (and that's perfectly OK, past reapers!).


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Palladino, your pets in the photos are hilarious! I super enjoyed that! As I was scrolling through them, I was reminded of the little story that tells the difference between cats & dogs. It goes like this - a dog will look at his owner and think "Wow! Here's this human who feeds me and plays with me and pets me & takes good care of me - she must be a god!" And a cat will look at his owner and think "Wow! here's this human who feeds me and plays with me and pets me & takes good care of me - *I* must be a god!"! LOLOL! I love that & your cat seriously looks like he is sooooo put-upon in that picture. Like he'd be rolling his eyes at you if he could. Perfect! 

Great reaps, guys! So many fun things!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Love the glass, very fitting with your name ! What I want to know is what brand wine has strawberry mango moscato ??? I love moscato and those flavors would make me super happy.


Arbor Mist Moscato Mango Strawberry and it fantastic.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Candy Creature said:


> I came home tonight to a wonderful reaping from MacabreWeb. THANK YOU! I love it all. I have tried to take pictures but I always have a hard time to upload them and some are to dark since I couldn't figure out how to turn on the flash so I will add them in a bit or maybe my Reaper has some to share. The outside of the box was decorated with some Halloween stickers and inside were beautifully wrapped packages in orange tissue paper with a variety of lovely Halloween ribbons. MacabreWeb did an excellent job with choosing things that I loved. I was afraid that my list might be too challenging with some of the specific ideas that I had listed, but she did great and her card said that my list was wonderful to work with so I am thankful that she found in so.
> 
> The first thing that I saw were a few gifts that she left unwrapped such as pot holders, a black cat soap pump, some dish towels, and two pens. One of the pens is a witches broom. Then I opened four hand crafted napkin rings that she made. They have bead spiders on the top and orange and purple jewels on the sides. She cleverly put them in a portion of egg crate so they made it safe and sound. I had suggested four napkin rings, pot holders, and a black cat soap pump on my likes list. She got me the very same soap pump that I had liked last year that did not have a price on it which I did not get since the sales associate suggested an outrageous price for it. The next thing that I opened was a handmade witch to sit on my kitchen window sill. That is one of the things that I don't have a good picture of yet. I wanted to go ahead and rush over to Sheetz gas station to say that my reaping came before I was able to find a place with good enough light in my house to show the detail of the face. I next opened two more things for my windowsill, a light up color changing LED ghost, and a mandrake that MacabreWeb will need to do a tutorial on. I can't figure out what it is made from but it is excellent. The picture I took doesn't show the detail on it well either.
> 
> ...


I'm so very happy you liked everything and so incredibly mortified a real spider came out of the box. I swear on Halloween I did not do that on purpose. I have mild arachnophobia, but the fact you said this has me nervous. We killed two spiders already. I'm shaking thinking about it. I put that package together on my bed!! -shudders- I'm very sorry!!!

Also I CAN help out with the pictures. I took inventory pictures for proof in case stuff came damaged or it got lost. 


























































Happy Halloween and also, thank you for such a great list to work with. If anyone is participating in second reaper that didn't do the first, I cannot stress enough how helpful a big list is with likes and dislikes. This made my job so much easier and more fun too!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I was reaped!! At least I have a big box with frankenstein on it.  After a long day came up and husband wasn't feeling well so ended up in the ER. Just got home so I will open my box tomorrow. I'm excited and wanted my reaper to know it arrived and looks like safe and sound. I will open and take pics tomorrow. I'm hoping hubby is okay and can come home tomorrow. 

I also have to take box victims box to UPS tomorrow. I may be a day late but never fear, my victim, it will arrive soon.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

MacabreWeb said:


> I'm so very happy you liked everything and so incredibly mortified a real spider came out of the box. I swear on Halloween I did not do that on purpose. I have mild arachnophobia, but the fact you said this has me nervous. We killed two spiders already. I'm shaking thinking about it. I put that package together on my bed!! -shudders- I'm very sorry!!
> (snip)
> 
> Happy Halloween and also, thank you for such a great list to work with. If anyone is participating in second reaper that didn't do the first, I cannot stress enough how helpful a big list is with likes and dislikes. This made my job so much easier and more fun too!!


No worries about the pet spider. I have named him Houdini since he escaped. I said what I like best is to be surprised and he certainly accomplished that! He could have found his way into the box during transit although it was quite the feat to wiggle himself into the wrapping tissue. Just choose to believe that rather than him being in your bed. Just think, now he is in my bed where I unwrapped my gifts. (grin) Actually he is NOT since I saw him scurry away. Please don't be mortified. It did add a level of excitement and like I said it may not have even come from your house anyway.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Great reaps today!! Paladino I know Spookerstar will be so relieved you liked everything! She had so much fun planning, plotting, staking, shopping and then crafting all that stuff for your theme this year. She was very distressed when she saw you posted a change in theme after her package had been sent so glad you will still be able to use everything. When she made that pentagram and voodoo doll for your voodoo theme Creeping Shadows was freaked out by the authenticity! I wanted her to make me a hat too! Those lanterns create a wonderful glow hung from trees or garden stakes as well. Hope you enjoy!


You know I adored everything! I'm absolutely thrilled. But I didn't post a change in theme. I expanded it a bit to include the Old South plantation element so I could be a crazy Southern Belle. Maybe that's what she saw? 

Either way, all of her gifts will be incorporated into the haunt. No worries there!

Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Ghouliet said:


> Arbor Mist Moscato Mango Strawberry and it fantastic.


Love Moscato but I haven't tried that one yet.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Lil Ghouliet - I am so bummed that the glass broke but I am glad that you enjoyed your gifts.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

My reaper gift is going out today! Sorry...down to the wire. Couldn't find a box, so ups is gonna pack it for me. So my apologies to my reaper that the packing won't be fun and halloweenish like it normally is, but it just means it'll get there in one piece. (hopefully)


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

nhh said:


> I was reaped!! At least I have a big box with frankenstein on it.  After a long day came up and husband wasn't feeling well so ended up in the ER. Just got home so I will open my box tomorrow. I'm excited and wanted my reaper to know it arrived and looks like safe and sound. I will open and take pics tomorrow. I'm hoping hubby is okay and can come home tomorrow.
> 
> I also have to take box victims box to UPS tomorrow. I may be a day late but never fear, my victim, it will arrive soon.


Please take your time. We understand that family comes first! Hoping for all the best for your husband.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Lisa I love my reaper gifts. Thank you so much. I'm sorry I didn't have time last night to get pictures ready I'll be doing that 1st thing when I get home. The lantern is awesome and I love the little jackO!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Witchful thinking, so glad you found the reaper shelf sitter, because I couldn't! I was afraid he is discontinued. Or vanished back into the darkness I should say.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Awesome job Spookerstar! So many things in that box, I can't believe it all fit! Very cool stuff!


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

This work thng is getting in the way of looking at all the wicked reaps you Victim's have received!!!! ?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

a_granger said:


> Lisa I love my reaper gifts. Thank you so much. I'm sorry I didn't have time last night to get pictures ready I'll be doing that 1st thing when I get home. The lantern is awesome and I love the little jackO!!




Glad it got there safe & sound! Was surprised it got there a day early, too!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Here are some of the coolest gifts we have received. We are really impressed. Reapers, you did an amazing job! Just tried to upload my photos and it is saying they are too large. Now I must resize them all. Photos coming soon.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I <heart> Paint it Black. I was able to steal some time at home - away from the hospital - and opened my box. I took photos and will post when I can. I have an awesome box of amazing treasures!! Even an awesome lock and key to prove it!

Thank you again for everything!! I LOVE it ALL!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Candy Creature said:


> No worries about the pet spider. I have named him Houdini since he escaped. I said what I like best is to be surprised and he certainly accomplished that! He could have found his way into the box during transit although it was quite the feat to wiggle himself into the wrapping tissue. Just choose to believe that rather than him being in your bed. Just think, now he is in my bed where I unwrapped my gifts. (grin) Actually he is NOT since I saw him scurry away. Please don't be mortified. It did add a level of excitement and like I said it may not have even come from your house anyway.


I remember receiving a box stuffed full of Spanish moss hand-picked from my Reaper's property (I still have a bit, after all this time, but some did blow away, unfortunately). In it were several little spiders, and they were the coolest little things that I ever saw. I love spiders though. I felt really bad that they probably just died off here because of the difference in climate between the south and the midwest!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

This I love!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Ok, I believe it will work now. I tried resizing and they just would not get small enough.

Our favorite was the Tombstone which opens up into a cemetery scene with lights. This one is really amazing. A lot of hard work went into this and it stands out by far.. Our 2nd favorite is the coasters with the cool Halloween prints. We have them out right now. Of course the wife loved the candle and bat sleeve. The lanterns are really cool and will sit by the tombstone. We will use the little coffin on our table. Thanks so much reapers, Dead Ed and Macaria, you guys did a fantastic job!


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh my! That tombstone diorama is pretty fantastic!



TheHalloweenKing said:


> View attachment 322593
> View attachment 322601
> 
> 
> Our favorite was the Tombstone which opens up into a cemetery scene with lights. This one is really amazing. A lot of hard work went into this and it stands out by far.. Our 2nd favorite is the coasters with the cool Halloween prints. We have them out right now. Of course the wife loved the candle and bat sleeve. The lanterns are really cool and will sit by the tombstone. We will use the little coffin on our table. Thanks so much reapers, Dead Ed and Macaria, you guys did a fantastic job!


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

That sickening feeling you get in the pit of your stomach , when you finally get a chance to go through the picture thread and you see where your victim has commented on anothers reaping , and what they were really liked is nothing at all like what you created for them. I see you Victim and don't worry I have lots of tricks up my sleeve.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

A little bit scary said:


> That sickening feeling you get in the pit of your stomach , when you finally get a chance to go through the picture thread and you see where your victim has commented on anothers reaping , and what they were really liked is nothing at all like what you created for them. I see you Victim and don't worry I have lots of tricks up my sleeve.


i think EVERY victim is happy and grateful no matter what they get. It's the thought. At very worst case, they can always gift a thing they don't love to someone who does. 

It's really the FUN of the SR that we love I think.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Well victim...your gift is off! I hope you like it, but in all honesty I am nervous as anything. I hope I did well given your list. Feel like I have bats in my belfry! I hope you like what I pieced together for you (some purchased and some hand made). Now that my victim's parcel has been sent I will keep an eye out on my mailbox as well!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

A little bit scary said:


> That sickening feeling you get in the pit of your stomach , when you finally get a chance to go through the picture thread and you see where your victim has commented on anothers reaping , and what they were really liked is nothing at all like what you created for them. I see you Victim and don't worry I have lots of tricks up my sleeve.


I agree with wickedwillingwench's comments. Also your victim might like lots of different styles and types of things. I know I do. I bet you aren't as far off the mark as you think that you might be.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I love all these reaps!!!!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

booswife02 said:


> I've been Reaped!!!!! I could not be happier with my super duper fantastic spooky Awesome Reaping!!!!! Sikntwizted wins Reaper of the year
> Here's my personalized tombstone. My last name is East so it's hilarious
> View attachment 322097
> 
> ...


Oh, I love that tombstone. It is so funny. There is a thread about what is on your tombstones and part of why I haven't turned my Styrofoam into tombstones yet is that I don't know what I would put on them. I might use this idea but maybe with last name West. Great job Sikntwizted.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Palladino,
Love your pictures of your pets in their costumes and really like the toad that you received.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap The HalloweenKing...love the coasters, and I have a bit of an addiction to Bath & Body Works stuff so I adore that stuff, lol. The tombstone diorama is pretty nifty!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> Great reap The HalloweenKing...love the coasters, and I have a bit of an addiction to Bath & Body Works stuff so I adore that stuff, lol. The tombstone diorama is pretty nifty!


The coasters were handmade by my wife  I thought she did great considering she doesn't craft. LOL


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh and the coffin fits is the "hole" by the skeleton's feet. It lights up as well. When the Diorama is folded the lights reflect off the ghost for a cool look.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

DeadED said:


> The coasters were handmade by my wife  I thought she did great considering she doesn't craft. LOL



She did a fabulous job! - Halloween Wifey


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I am salivating at some of the great reaps I've seen... Fan-ma-tastic job....


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

No confusion!  Haunts are always evolving. Glad you will be able to use everything!



Palladino said:


> You know I adored everything! I'm absolutely thrilled. But I didn't post a change in theme. I expanded it a bit to include the Old South plantation element so I could be a crazy Southern Belle. Maybe that's what she saw?
> 
> Either way, all of her gifts will be incorporated into the haunt. No worries there!
> 
> Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Candy Creature said:


> Palladino,
> Love your pictures of your pets in their costumes and really like the toad that you received.


Agreed. But, I think there was a definite mix up, and that toad was supposed to come to me.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

My wonderful reaper gifts from Lisa


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice reap, a_granger! Love the spider web table/mantle covering!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I need to get caught up on some reaps!!

First and foremost, SAKIGIRLl!!! We all enjoyed your daily teasers to Br1m, they made this year's Secret Reaper especially fun. I always look forward to your reaps - your creativity, your talent and your generosity are unsurpassed....but you usually reap early so I figured you were either super busy this year or working on something truly spectacular, I was right on both counts. The DOD reap, wow, fantastic! That Saki original sign is gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous! I am going to miss the daily teasers though.

More favs:
- the Reaper Statue is killer and love the Killhouette.
- the Corpsed Pumpkin is amazingly sinister.
- Keys for a teaser?! Genius!
- who wouldn't want a Dead Man's Toe, rofl
- the whole Voodoo reap shows amazing craftsmanship but adding Creole seasonings and Zatarains makes it a _Spookerstar _reap.
- the East tombstone is incredible but a FCG - wow!
- love the Mandrake (I gotta get one of these, they're so darn cute) and such artistry on the beaded napkin rings.
- the Tombstone Diorama is to die for.
- loving the intricate scroll work on the Brass Candelabra.

whew, caught up for now! 
Keep 'em coming!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

The reaps are fabulous this year!


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

This was my tease  I don't really stress with it, its way too much fun participating.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'll post this here, too, because I really want to see more pics!!! I happened to hear a secret from someone...the secret is, is that someone has a box sitting on their porch that they may not have noticed, yet! I'm told that everyone who has not been reaped should go check their porches, right now!!! Hurry and go see so you can take pictures to share with us!!!! More pics!!! Must. See. More. Pics!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a porch!!!!!!!

Arrrrrgh!! 

Dear Secret Reaper, I have been home all day but I did not receive a package, fyi.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Tannasgach, my porch is empty too, but its so much fun looking at all the pics!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

a_granger said:


> View attachment 323073
> 
> My wonderful reaper gifts from Lisa


I just loved the candelabra and the mantel runner is going to be perfect over the fireplace!! Thank you again Lisa the gifts are perfect!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

dbruner said:


> Tannasgach, my porch is empty too, but its so much fun looking at all the pics!


Yes, yes it is and there's lots more to come.

errr...are you my reaper? 

Alright, alright, I'll behave...at least for tonight but I'm not making any promises for tomorrow.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> I need to get caught up on some reaps!!
> 
> First and foremost, SAKIGIRLl!!! We all enjoyed your daily teasers to Br1m, they made this year's Secret Reaper especially fun. I always look forward to your reaps - your creativity, your talent and your generosity are unsurpassed....but you usually reap early so I figured you were either super busy this year or working on something truly spectacular, I was right on both counts. The DOD reap, wow, fantastic! That Saki original sign is gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous! I am going to miss the daily teasers though.
> 
> ...


Aww thank you . I am so glad I could make the reaper special.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Ditto! I love making my pumpkins for reaps!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Just in case my Reaper sent something already but is worried about my silence... I haven't received any package and I've had someone at home checking throughout the day the last couple of days. I'm not upset or anything if it just mailed out or is still to come - I can wait if it's running late!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I just got an awesome reap from my secret reaper! I do not know who you are, but if you made that box and candle holder you are awesomely talented, either way its an awesome set. The box and candle holder are so cool. I love the sugar skulls! The contents of my monster kit are awesome as well. Very cool bottles. I'm afraid one bottle didn't make the transit well. It's all good though reaper. I'm a crafter and I have all the contents- the black powder, the neat teeth, and the labels which I got off the bottles fine. I'm just going to get a bottle tomorrow (and a candle worthy of my awesome candle holder) from Hobby Lobby and put it back together to complete my box. I think I can put it together about the same. That is awesome stuff though. Thank You!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

One candle holder! That's probably the person who snagged the one to my "pair" at Homegoods!  
I haven't seen that box when shopping, very nice. Lovely reap.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

kloey74 said:


> Ditto! I love making my pumpkins for reaps!


Your pumpkins are awesome! I love the one you sent out this year.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

well, mine was delivered today...


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> One candle holder! That's probably the person who snagged the one to my "pair" at Homegoods!
> I haven't seen that box when shopping, very nice. Lovely reap.


Aww, from Home Goods, that's where my sugar skulls come from. And it very well might be the missing one. Home Goods has some cool stuff. I don't have one of those here. We just have a crappy TJ Maxx. I'm always a bit jealous of people's awesome finds there on the forum. They are definitely neat looking.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

The box was from Ross I bet. I got one there last year and adore it. I was so bummed they didn't have more stuff this year. I got the candleholder at Marshall's that looks like yours but lays flat. You put tealights in the eyes. It cracks me up every time I see it.

On a different note, my reaper got their gift yesterday and crickets. I am so worried it was a disappointment. Couple that with not a peep from my own and the wait is killing me!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Someone will be getting a box on Monday...


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I checked my porch twice today, nothing! Grim,....are you mad at me?


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> Agreed. But, I think there was a definite mix up, and that toad was supposed to come to me.


Not a chance - that toad is the toast of my bayou!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Victim! Be patient and wait. Your reap will arrive anon.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Palladino said:


> Victim! Be patient and wait. Your reap will arrive anon.


Uh-oh, somebody got scolded. Wasn't me, I'm a good victim, I faithfully check my porch multiple times a day so I can let my Reaper know immediately when their package arrives.

errr.....are you my Reaper?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

blueczarina, great reap!! Love the monster kit!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Blueczarina I love the wood burned look of your box and candle holder and the bottles are awesome.


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Blue.....great reap dearie.......love the box!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

blueczarina said:


> Aww, from Home Goods, that's where my sugar skulls come from. And it very well might be the missing one. Home Goods has some cool stuff. I don't have one of those here. We just have a crappy TJ Maxx. I'm always a bit jealous of people's awesome finds there on the forum. They are definitely neat looking.


Tj Maxx just isn't the same, I feel for ya! I love Homegoods. I grabbed 3 of those candleholders this year, I absolutely adore them, definitely some of my favorite finds this year! Glad you got one!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

I WAS REAPED!!!!! I'm not sure who you are reaper, I believe it was B Staff as it said on the box... THANK YOU!! I love the little skull plate an the big skeleton.. Where did you ever find him....


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am waiting patiently---well not so patiently now that My Vic's is on the way. Lol sounds like there were some delivered yesterday. We want info and PHOTOS! I know the Reapers would love feedback but those of us hiding I the bushes watching aren't as nice waiti f to see the photos. Come on already check your porches or ope. That box that is sitting in the entry hall!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, creeperguardian! That skeleton guy is pretty cool!!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Holy jumpin beans! I am loving all the pics coming in! I can't wait for my victim to get their package but I am also wrecked from worry that they won't like it!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Spent time catching up on all the great reaps...and all the great reap anticipation! I think its going to be a big week for reaps!
Loving the pictures--keep them coming!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

USPS tells me my victim was reaped! So victim, check your mail!! I'm nervous, uugh, hope you like it all....


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Vsalz said:


> The box was from Ross I bet. I got one there last year and adore it. I was so bummed they didn't have more stuff this year. I got the candleholder at Marshall's that looks like yours but lays flat. You put tealights in the eyes. It cracks me up every time I see it.
> 
> On a different note, my reaper got their gift yesterday and crickets. I am so worried it was a disappointment. Couple that with not a peep from my own and the wait is killing me!


Maybe they are out of town, or working. I'm sure you will hear soon.



Palladino said:


> Not a chance - that toad is the toast of my bayou!


I've been looking for a toad. I wonder were your reaper found it. What is yours made of? Does it say who makes it.



byondbzr said:


> USPS tells me my victim was reaped! So victim, check your mail!! I'm nervous, uugh, hope you like it all....


Runs to door to look.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bummer, not me.


byondbzr said:


> USPS tells me my victim was reaped! So victim, check your mail!! I'm nervous, uugh, hope you like it all....


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

A little bit scary said:


> This was my tease  I don't really stress with it, its way too much fun participating.




_Was there supposed to be a picture with this? Inquiring minds want to know! _


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_Somebody has a package. Is it you?_


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

GiggleFairy said:


> _Somebody has a package. Is it you?_


not me..but mine was delivered yesterday??? lol


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

THANK YOU HALLOWEVE!!

I keep passing those metal JOL buckets by for some reason & now I can keep passing!! I almost bought some this year & now I'm glad I didn't. The car thing is in my car next to my Daryl Dixon air freshener that isn't "fresh" any more. The card will probably get framed & never used. LOVE IT ALL!!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> THANK YOU HALLOWEVE!!
> 
> I keep passing those metal JOL buckets by for some reason & now I can keep passing!! I almost bought some this year & now I'm glad I didn't. The car thing is in my car next to my Daryl Dixon air freshener that isn't "fresh" any more. The card will probably get framed & never used. LOVE IT ALL!!



You're welcome and YAY! I'm glad you liked everything! And I might just get a card for myself too! Enjoy everything!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I love the pumpkin buckets. I've admired them for a few years.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Got a knock on the door today & our postman had a package decorated with orange stickers & pumpkins - we've been Reaped!
There was some nice tissue paper laying on top & some of the items were wrapped with pretty black bows. 

My 2 children were happy to get to open the little bags that contained stickers & Halloween pencils for them, but they really enjoyed the two little balloons that look like ghosts - I have a feeling the rest of today will consist of them playing balloon games!

There are a few signs, a coloring book, some Halloween caution tape, a bouquet of black roses with sparkly bats in them, gray & black creepy cloth, some bones, Halloween tissues, a light-up spider, 3 little cloth bags and a string of purple skull lights. 

Thank you to our Reaper, Halloween Happy! It was a nice surprise to receive a package today, and I have set my kids up with some scrap paper & all the stickers, so maybe that will keep them quiet for a little while. Ha ha!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I love those pumpkin buckets, those are great!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Secret reaper gift came!!! Yeah I love it all!!!! Thank you thank you! Thanks Vsaltz


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Great reaps everyone! I just got caught up on all of them!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

RCIAG, love the metal pumpkin buckets...I have some, myself! Also, I want a Yankee bat car air freshener, too!!! I have never seen those!

Jenn&Matt, fun reap! I love that bat Trick or Treat sign. Love the neat little cloth bags, too...I'd probably stuff them to fill them out and tuck them into my decor!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

I got reaped!!!!absolutely love everything!!!! Thank you Vsaltz!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

That's a nice potion bottle. What does the label say?


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Here is the label


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Very cool bottle, lilangel!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

O.M.G.

I've been reaped. 


Kenneth - this is mind-blowingly awesome! I swear I was making squeal sounds that only dogs could hear at one point as we took each item out of the box. I am so, so happy. You just made my Halloween! Everything arrived in perfect condition and nothing was broken. And I was literally standing in my front entry when the postal delivery came - great timing. 










Full red-checkered clown costume, blue polkadot hat, orange neck ruffle, red bowtie, curly red wig, a length of shiny red/white striped fabric (I sew, so even more awesome!), a severed clown arm and clown shoe foot, 2 clown noses, a roll of tickets, 4 large plastic popcorn containers and a small pack of paper popcorn containers, a giant backdrop clown face (it is folded up on the left behind the spiral - and I just got a stand that this will fit PERFECTLY for photo ops), the motorized spiral, and a handmade (hehe) severed mummy hand with eyeball in a glass cloche display and a beautiful scented candle from Midnight Magic - Ominous Black Cat (my black cat is disgruntled as she swears she's not ominous  ) and a pretty black metal spider. Epic reap!!!! (!)









You guys. Seriously. LOOK AT THIS. HOW AWESOME IS THIS? I am totally thrilled with this creepy mummy hand/eye for my curiosity/freak show display. It ROCKS, right? (the glass cloche was glued down, but the glue softened and had shifted, so I removed to get a better pic and will reattach later). 

I love it all, but it also freaks me out a little (in a good way) because I had wanted a motorized spiral for an eyeball on my clown mouth entrance, just came across a stand I needed to figure out how to repurpose for a photo op, and wondered if I needed to figure out a costume for myself this year and keep thinking about making a creepy popcorn stand... and Kenneth just sent me stuff that is EXACTLY WHAT I WANTED. 


I had been debating about not doing a full scale haunt this year due to extenuating factors (one of the reasons I joined SR is to try to get some of the mojo back), but this stuff kind kicked that ennui out the door for now. I truly love all of it and can use 100% of it (and no none of it was too gory, just the right amount!). 

Kenneth - thankyouthankyouTHANKYOU!!! You are awesome and I'm so lucky to have gotten you as my reaper!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Definitely great stuff for your theme, Frankie's Girl!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_So no one has claimed a package from Giggle Fairy yet? Y'all better keep looking! It was delivered today._


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Nothing delivered here today. I have been outside much of the day decorating. Wouldn't you know the day I decided to start putting up my display we had not 1 but 2 tornado warnings with in 2 or 3 hours time. We're ok the storms passed north of us. There was one on the ground northeast of me about 30 minutes ago. Pray everyone is ok.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Frankie's Girl said:


> O.M.G.
> 
> I've been reaped.
> 
> ...


What a great Reap! Kenneth, you did an outstanding job.


Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Nothing delivered here today. I have been outside much of the day decorating. Wouldn't you know the day I decided to start putting up my display we had not 1 but 2 tornado warnings with in 2 or 3 hours time. We're ok the storms passed north of us. There was one on the ground northeast of me about 30 minutes ago. Pray everyone is ok.


Spooky_Girl1980, please be careful.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Nothing delivered here today. I have been outside much of the day decorating. Wouldn't you know the day I decided to start putting up my display we had not 1 but 2 tornado warnings with in 2 or 3 hours time. We're ok the storms passed north of us. There was one on the ground northeast of me about 30 minutes ago. Pray everyone is ok.


_Oh gosh Spooky Girl! Do stay safe!_


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ok my turn finally! Sorry to take so long! Didn't mean to keep my reaper, FeistierErmine waiting all day! I just had a whole day planned with my daughter getting our time in together today. I love everything and I will be able to use all of it one way or another! Spiders and skeleton garland for my tree! How thoughtful! Thanks so much!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice reap, jb1sb2! Love the white hooded skeleton!


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Lilangel- I am so glad you like it. I know it didn't fit your cemetery, but I created that cross stitch pattern and made the flower mat from the one in the haunted mansion. So it's a handmade gift from the heart (and no one else in the world has one).


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Lilangel- I am so glad you like it. I know it didn't fit your cemetery, but I created that cross stitch pattern and made the flower mat from the one in the haunted mansion. So it's a handmade gift from the heart (and no one else in the world has one). Yes I absolutely love all of it! I do live in a haunted mansion! 1925 dutch colonial and my old beauty is getting a paint job!


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

I had stalked pictures of your house when I got your name (it was white or cream before right?), and couldn't resist something that reflected the surroundings. When we lived in Georgia, we restored an 1885 Victorian and painted it almost the same shade of green. So much fun to have all the history seeped into the wood around you.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes it was mocha with chocolate trim and cream . Now it's seaweed wrap green. Love old homes! Just have so much history and character that new homes don't!! As you can see in top window I always have a little Halloween all year round!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Kitty Fuller said:


> This work thng is getting in the way of looking at all the wicked reaps you Victim's have received!!!! ?


I like the witch boot hanging in the backround!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I know a couple of people are on vacation, so if your woried about someone not getting their package, or not liking it, that's not the case. For those on vacation, I'm sure they can't wait to get their package & share with us what they got. Not anxious to get back to the daily grind mind you, just want to see the spooky goodness that awaits them!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Great reaps. Just caught up on the last 3 pages.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Lillangel - what a beautiful house you have!!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Wow, it has been a busy busy weekend working on my witch cottage, but I'm almost finished with the walls and then I can start setting up furnishings!

Just checked out all the great reaps and they're Fabulous! I love the cross stitch, the circus goodies and I really love the old Colonial!!!!!

Hoping to hear from my Reaper soon! So excited!!!!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

My Victim hasn't been on here in two weeks. :/


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

jb1sb2 said:


> My Victim hasn't been on here in two weeks. :/


That stinks. Last year my victim never posted pics of their reap. They did at least get online and said they received them.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Part of the fun of these Reaps is getting to see all the gifts. I think it is awful when a Vic doesn't post pictures and show their appreciation. I know that some people have problems with posting photos, but they should say that in their list of wants. Then the Reaper can take photos and post for them. I always take photos but just realized that I didn't take a one this time. I have been stressed with a recent stroke for my sister and my issues with an injured foot. As a result I really did t craft much and just forgot the photos!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't think my victim has been around since sign up. I just hope all is well with them and they are able to post something about the reaping.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I had that happen a few years ago (victim never posted about the reap - just a quick post that they got it. I'd worked so hard on making things and finding things I thought they'd like.  )

I do hope the missing posters show up and at least say they received their boxes. It really sucks not knowing for sure it made it into their hands or was swiped off their front porch.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes, I know that everyone has life issues that crop up, but it is much more fun when everyone - Victims & Reapers alike - are somewhat active here. When you only see a post during sign up & then nothing else, you can't really do any stalking to find out what they might be looking for or have already bought, and that part can be so much fun! 

I don't wish to keep anyone out of the Reaper that wants to participate, but I kind of wish there was a way for active members to get other active members, or to require everyone to post a lot more. I don't mean to criticize anyone - I apologize if that sounds like my intent - I do know & understand that participation here varies & things can come up that prevent even active people from coming to the Forum as much as they'd want. 

Wish there was a solution so that we could all really enjoy the whole process!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't know who you are yet my Secret Reaper but Thank you so much for surprising me with another gift. I have been wanting to buy these but for some reason never did. I love them so much and WOW what a fantastic reap. Wish I knew who you were so I can properly thank you. You are too kind!!


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Is it Monday yet?? I keep coming back hoping that I get to see more great reaps but that page number seems to be stuck at 47.....


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

That's what I am worried about! I have no idea if she got it! It was delivered friday. I was already nervous because the two teasers I sent were never mentioned and they were sent the first few days of the reap.  Luckily, I did take pictures of all that I did. But I don't want to steal her thunder and post them if she plans to. As hard as it will be, maybe I should give her until this Friday to post. And if not just post them myself? I am certainly not trying to be ugly by any means. I just get so excited to share what I get so it confuses me when others aren't. But I guess people are people to. Just have to remind myself we are all different.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Godcrusher said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> > My Victim hasn't been on here in two weeks. :/
> ...


Yea. Hopefully I at least find out she got it.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I had that happen a few years ago (victim never posted about the reap - just a quick post that they got it. I'd worked so hard on making things and finding things I thought they'd like.  )
> 
> I do hope the missing posters show up and at least say they received their boxes. It really sucks not knowing for sure it made it into their hands or was swiped off their front porch.


I had one who never posted and when I messaged them and asked if they had received the box a few days later, I was told that they had received it but hadn't had time to open it yet. Never heard another word about it.  I usually tear into my package the moment I get it and usually before I even think about finding the camera. 

Hoping all is OK with my victim but would like to make sure the first package was received before I send the second one off.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

purpleferrets3 said:


> I don't know who you are yet my Secret Reaper but Thank you so much for surprising me with another gift. I have been wanting to buy these but for some reason never did. I love them so much and WOW what a fantastic reap. Wish I knew who you were so I can properly thank you. You are too kind!!
> 
> View attachment 326185



I wanted to wait until the last of your gifts came in. I'm so glad you liked everything. You and I have similar taste, so it was fun looking for things for you. Sorry I didn't give you any hints, but their aren't that many on here from Oklahoma, so people tend to find it obvious when I send hints. I'm glad you waited to buy these. And the other vintage decorations are from a lady here on the forum, tinaspaintedlady, I hope your Halloween turns out great this year.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

jb1sb2 said:


> That's what I am worried about! I have no idea if she got it! It was delivered friday. I was already nervous because the two teasers I sent were never mentioned and they were sent the first few days of the reap.  Luckily, I did take pictures of all that I did. But I don't want to steal her thunder and post them if she plans to. As hard as it will be, maybe I should give her until this Friday to post. And if not just post them myself? I am certainly not trying to be ugly by any means. I just get so excited to share what I get so it confuses me when others aren't. But I guess people are people to. Just have to remind myself we are all different.


Same here..mine was delivered Thursday and had been no comment at all...:/


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I feel so bad for those Reapers who haven't rec'd acknowledgement for their gifts. So much energy, commitment, time and creativity go into a reap package. I'm as excited to hear from my victim as I am when I tear apart my own box of reaper gifts!

Yes, life gets in the way sometimes, but just a quick post to let your Reaper know the package has arrived is so appreciated. You can always post pictures later or the next day, but, yes - do post photos or ask your Reaper to do it for you. It is a major part of the fun.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

So sorry your Victim has not posted. That really puts a damper on the fun of this exchange, My favorite part of this exchange is getting that OMG reaction.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

One year I had a victim who in spite of the tracking said they never got their gifts. I sent a second one but the second time I made them sign for it. Nothing was ever posted that year because I did not take pictures before I sent. It was a lesson learned the hard way. Now I photograph everything before wrapping and sending it out.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

It drives you nuts when a victim doesn't post pictures or at least say they got the package. Worried that some one stole the package or the victim just really didn't like your gifts. I do hope this isn't an increasing trend, right now it appears to be be frequent compared to before. 

You can sure the moment I get my package the flash will be going, I don't want no one's fun to be dampened by more worry.


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

DeadED said:


> It drives you nuts when a victim doesn't post pictures or at least say they got the package. Worried that some one stole the package or the victim just really didn't like your gifts. I do hope this isn't an increasing trend, right now it appears to be be frequent compared to before.
> 
> You can sure the moment I get my package the flash will be going, I don't want no one's fun to be dampened by more worry.


Same--Reaper, I promise that when I get my package I'll meticulously photograph everything in it!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

jb1sb2 said:


> My Victim hasn't been on here in two weeks. :/


Ask Bethene to PM them to see if they are okay and to confirm your gift arrived. Or, you can wait a couple of days in case they were gone over the weekend.



printersdevil said:


> Part of the fun of these Reaps is getting to see all the gifts. I think it is awful when a Vic doesn't post pictures and show their appreciation. I know that some people have problems with posting photos, but they should say that in their list of wants. Then the Reaper can take photos and post for them. I always take photos but just realized that I didn't take a one this time. I have been stressed with a recent stroke for my sister and my issues with an injured foot. As a result I really did t craft much and just forgot the photos!


 I forgot to take pictures of mine too.



a_granger said:


> I don't think my victim has been around since sign up. I just hope all is well with them and they are able to post something about the reaping.


Again, you can have Bethene PM them.



lizzyborden said:


> I had one who never posted and when I messaged them and asked if they had received the box a few days later, I was told that they had received it but hadn't had time to open it yet. Never heard another word about it.  I usually tear into my package the moment I get it and usually before I even think about finding the camera.
> 
> Hoping all is OK with my victim but would like to make sure the first package was received before I send the second one off.


That just sucks.



Ghouliet said:


> One year I had a victim who in spite of the tracking said they never got their gifts. I sent a second one but the second time I made them sign for it. Nothing was ever posted that year because I did not take pictures before I sent. It was a lesson learned the hard way. Now I photograph everything before wrapping and sending it out.


That sucks too. I can't believe the manners of some people.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Ghouliet said:


> One year I had a victim who in spite of the tracking said they never got their gifts. I sent a second one but the second time I made them sign for it. Nothing was ever posted that year because I did not take pictures before I sent. It was a lesson learned the hard way. Now I photograph everything before wrapping and sending it out.


I took pictures as a precaution as well. Just because we are sending things to strangers, I'd hope no one would ever have any ill will to do such a thing, but I've been burned with Secret Santa exchanges before. I went ahead and took inventory pics of everything, also in case it got lost or damaged as proof of what I sent and a reminder in case I needed to make another/replace something. 

Now I'm glad I did cause it also helped out my victim who wanted to show pics!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Ask Bethene to PM them to see if they are okay and to confirm your gift arrived. Or, you can wait a couple of days in case they were gone over the weekend.
> 
> I forgot to take pictures of mine too.
> 
> ...


im not in the reaper this year due to needing to chill after the death of my best friend but everyone one of you all here are great experienced members...im so sorry this is going on, your victims are incredibly lucky to have had you as their reaper....people put alot of effort, time and thought into this fun event and a big part or should we say the main part of this is waiting for your victims response and they may have had something happen that could be interference and still bring it to the table for you......... stuff happens in folks lives but it only takes five seconds to communicate.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

purpleferrets, love love those vintage Halloween cat band decorations!! It reminds me of my Grandpa, as he had many like those. LOVE!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am hoping all of these missing Victims are okay...this is an unusually large amount to not be posting pics or even communicating. Very strange. I hope those of you Reapers who are waiting to hear from your Victims hear something, soon!!!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Yes, I know that everyone has life issues that crop up, but it is much more fun when everyone - Victims & Reapers alike - are somewhat active here. When you only see a post during sign up & then nothing else, you can't really do any stalking to find out what they might be looking for or have already bought, and that part can be so much fun!
> 
> I don't wish to keep anyone out of the Reaper that wants to participate, but I kind of wish there was a way for active members to get other active members, or to require everyone to post a lot more. I don't mean to criticize anyone - I apologize if that sounds like my intent - I do know & understand that participation here varies & things can come up that prevent even active people from coming to the Forum as much as they'd want.
> 
> Wish there was a solution so that we could all really enjoy the whole process!


after catching up and reading some of the posts is this a newbie issue this year? i happen to agree with you mattandjen. i truly hate to see this going on with so many dedicated forum members. this is one place i come to recharge my batteries and appreciate all the talent and enthusiasm here, no negativity, no nothing but fun.... if folks cant follow the rules then bethene should cut them from the herd.


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah, that would be a great idea, it just feels like half of the community just isnt here. Anyways, gonna start decorating today! Sooo gonna post pictures soon!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Some more awesome reaps here!! And sorry some folks haven't posted they received their gifts. Hopefully it's just because of unforeseen events in their lives. I didn't get to open my box soon as it came but I did say thank you here so me reaper knew it arrived. I have also let my reaper know that I loved everything when I opened it and that I took photos. I should be able to post soon. 'cause I love everything I received!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Enough of the negative, today after getting a good start on the section of crooked fencing I want to make for Lil GHouliette office, I will start on a little something-something for my next VICTIM. Just you wait and see what is coming your way...lol


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Purpleferrets, I would love to see those on your Halloween Tree. Post a pic in that thread please.


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

We have been reaped, sorry to have kept my Reaper waiting with the news, we have been camping all weekend, got home, the box was safe and sound, tore it open and made happy squealing sounds, will post my pictures when I get off work tonight. Thanks you so much Reaper, though I am not sure who you are.
Side note: there should be one very happy Victim tomorrow(hopefully)


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

jb1sb2 said:


> That's what I am worried about! I have no idea if she got it! It was delivered friday. I was already nervous because the two teasers I sent were never mentioned and they were sent the first few days of the reap.  Luckily, I did take pictures of all that I did. But I don't want to steal her thunder and post them if she plans to. As hard as it will be, maybe I should give her until this Friday to post. And if not just post them myself? I am certainly not trying to be ugly by any means. I just get so excited to share what I get so it confuses me when others aren't. But I guess people are people to. Just have to remind myself we are all different.


It's very understandable to be worried she never got it. I'd want to know too. Maybe give until friday, then PM her that you want to post pictures of what you sent. Give her an option of doing it first. Maybe she's on vacation? At least if you contact her, she will know if it was misdelivered.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

lizzyborden said:


> I had one who never posted and when I messaged them and asked if they had received the box a few days later, I was told that they had received it but hadn't had time to open it yet. Never heard another word about it.  I usually tear into my package the moment I get it and usually before I even think about finding the camera.
> 
> Hoping all is OK with my victim but would like to make sure the first package was received before I send the second one off.


Not have time to open it? Wow! Please God never let me get so busy I can't find time to enjoy myself! I also tear into my package right away!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I got reaped big time! I don't know who my reaper is and I don't have time to post pics now because I have to go back to work, but I love it all!! I am having a masquerade party this year and my reaper sent me beautiful masks! Also some garland, creepy cloth and an awesome skull wearing a mask - great job bubble wrapping, the skull arrived in perfect condition. Pics tonight around 9 when I get home from work. Thank you, thank you reaper!!!


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

My victim will get reaped today! I was expecting Wednesday, so nice work from USPS.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks like there will be some reapings today!


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

So I'm super excited about this gift!! I'm in LOVE the ghost carrying a pumpkin blowmold!! And this super awesome creepy sign to go along with it!! PLUS There's more to come!!! I'm sooo excited!! Who ever you are, thank you so much!


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

My victim's package has been delivered!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

screamqueen2012 said:


> after catching up and reading some of the posts is this a newbie issue this year? i happen to agree with you mattandjen. i truly hate to see this going on with so many dedicated forum members. this is one place i come to recharge my batteries and appreciate all the talent and enthusiasm here, no negativity, no nothing but fun.... if folks cant follow the rules then bethene should cut them from the herd.


I really wouldn't say it's just a newbie issue as I've seen several new people posting and participating and we were all newbies at one point. I got behind this time and am still working on the second box of gifts for my victim and honestly I feel I haven't participated near as much as I should have this time. We have to remember that some folks don't have Internet at home and have to post from work or somewhere they can pick up wifi. We were without Internet for over a year after we moved back home and I would have to run to my MIL's or my parents house every time I needed to get online which was a major pain. Also there is lots of sickness going around this time of year due to changes in the weather too.

I'm just hoping everyone is doing well and that all packages are accounted for.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

According to the tracking number, someone will be getting a package from my little family today! 
We really hope you like everything, Victim!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm at work and just a message that a box has been delivered to my house! It may be something I ordered OR it may be my Secret Reaper box!! I will have to wait until 5 to find out! Ohhhhh the inhumanity!! lol!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Omg, omg, I was reaped!!!!! I am over the moon over my gifts....a gigantic .thank you to nhh, wowsa!!!!I will get pictures posted asap!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

More pics, c'mon c'mon! lol


----------



## FeistierErmine (Jul 21, 2015)

I just want to start off by apologizing to my reaper for being largely off the radar for the past few weeks. Life has hit hard, and the Halloween spirit was waning. Fortunately for me I am back up to 100% thanks to my extremely creative and generous (and anonymous) reaper! I absolutely love everything I received, and it has reminded me of the fun and creativity that the Halloween season is all about in perfect fashion. I'm inspired by these gifts both to start some crafting projects of my own, and to up my game for my 2nd reaper next year!

But enough sappy stuff, you're all here for pictures! 










The full bounty, fresh out of the box. I do a Halloween mood table every year (credit to Matt over at dinosaurdracula.com for the idea) and my reaper has basically supplied everything I need to fill a corner of my house with spooky feelings and Halloween vibes.









How great is this frame full of creepy crawlies and spooky skeletons?









The Headless Horseman is my favorite monster! I watch the Disney animated and Tim Burton versions of Sleepy Hollow every year. 









I would have taken some images of the interior, but I heard a peal of thunder and disembodied cackling when I started to open the cover.









And what good is a book of spells without a wonderful selection of magic wands?









This is perfect! I just ran out of my last bottle of eye of newt.









Harvested fresh at Trader Vic's no doubt. 









The tiny, adorable cauldron has this great spider web tea light inside.









My absolute favorite piece. The face, the stand, and the eerie purple light are all exactly what I want from Halloween. This piece alone would have been more than enough to make me a happy victim.

Thanks again to my amazing reaper! You have given me an amazing boost of Halloween cheer, and I can't possibly thank you enough for that.

Also I just noticed when I was putting this together that my picture of those lovely skull candle holders was horribly blurry even by my poor shaky standards. I need to run off to work now, but I can get a better picture to post tomorrow if anyone wants to see them closer up.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I picked a great couple of days to take off from work. I was doing some touch up painting when the mailman arrived with a package! !!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Everything is perfect for my Sleepy Hallow Dead and breakfast!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Salt & pepper shakers, a table runner, some cool head less horseman pictures, plates, a serving tray, some pumpkins, acorns, & sqaush, a horseshoe plaque that says "Hessian Warhorse Shoe circa 1776-1790 found by farmer Edward John on October 2nd 1863 along a dirt road in the village of Sleepy Hallow Tarry Town New York. A tombstone chalk board, a really cool book about Halloween crafts, treats, & decorations, & a cut dancing mummy card!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you AmyML!! You did a great job! I can't wait for SpookerStar & Creeping Shadow to get back from vacation (they are my neighbors & we decorate together every year) so I can show them everything!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

the pictures wouldn't post sideways, I didn't take them sideways, & don't know how to fix it, sorry.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Here is the dancing mummy card


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

He is adorable, thanks again AmyML!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I ordered my tree over the weekend, so I will definitely post pictures later in the season.


Ghouliet said:


> Purpleferrets, I would love to see those on your Halloween Tree. Post a pic in that thread please.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Aaannd, I don'the know why the dancing mummy won't post, I tried twice. He dances to a rap song, so cute!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Lady Arsenic, I'm so happy you liked everything (it made it a day early too). That silly card made me laugh every time I opened it. I can't wait to see your Dead and Breakfast set up!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Really impressive reaps everyone. Love the pictures.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Added bonus, I've just been informed, the horseshoe glows in the dark! Grim, you thought of everything!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Whoo hoooo the awesome Bethene spoiled me beyond belief. We always need glow sticks. I have a million ideas for the mini skeletons. The picture frames are perfect. My son actually came up out of the basement for his goody bag of his favorite candy bars. My daughter is my mini crafter and was super excited about her paint, brushes, and craft project. Then she ran off with my tombstone for her room! I love my pumpkin tower which is going to be perfect for my singing pumpkin display that my husband has promised to make me. And there is the FABULOUS spell book which I have nothing like. It is gorgeous!!!!
Thank you so much Bethene!!!!


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

jb1sb2 said:


> My Victim hasn't been on here in two weeks. :/


I have been on here since midsuer (I think), and since Secret Reaper started, my Victim has only been on here once and said they would post pics of what was sent but never did. Kind of gets to ya right here - chest thump - wondering whether or not your teasers or gifts were to their liking. I would absolutely love and be so appreciative of anything I received. I know I'm a new kid on the block but this has been so so so much fun!

Had to update after reading about taking pics before sending my gifts.........I was so doggone evcitednto finally be sending that I slap forgot to take any dang pics! Grrrrrrrr...... And like all of you, I made a few of my gifts so I hope the time, energy and effort will be appreciated with pics!!!!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Some great reaps today.

Getting some ideas for projects


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_Well, my victim hasn't been on in over 5 weeks, never posted in the Likes/Dislikes thread and has had their package since Saturday morning. I'd like to know if anything I sent made her smile, but the world may never know. 


I, on the other hand, am loving the pics of you ghouls and boils reaps!_


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

I've been reaped love everything thank you to my secret reaper


----------



## meltyface (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for the amazing stuff! The bottles and wand are by far our favorites. We will definitely make use of everything that was sent


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

USPS says that someone south of here got a box today!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I happened to be working from home today--all day, doorbell doesn't ring, nobody knocks and I am just in my home office working away on this beautiful fall day. My husband just came home from work and said "somebody got Reaped and doesn't even know it!" Darn mailman! I went racing outside saying "are you sure...how do you know??" I got outside and saw the decorated box and started shouting "I HAVE been reaped!!" Thank you to my reaper terri73!

I am so impressed that even though there was so much glass everything arrived perfectly intact! The wine glasses will be great for our party this year. The bottles are beautiful and the cloths and wall hanging will make great decorations. I have not seen the skeleton lizard anywhere in all my Halloween shopping - I LOVE him. He is on my mantle now--my new little Halloween buddy.
Thanks again terri73 for all the thought you put into picking out my great new decor!!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

My very first year my victim didn't post or respond to my inquiries after receiving their gift. It really put a damper on it being my first year. And I have to say...I think I am guilty of not having posted last year. I did mail my reaper with my thanks though. I was recovering from a surgery and just wasn't on much. And it feels I have been MIA most of this year too. My boys have started full out in their dance classes this year and I am feeling more than overwhelmed with life! So while it does blow the big one to get no correspondence, I try to tell myself that life got in the way and it was no sleight to me. But that can be hard. Especially when a lot of thought and time is put into the gifts


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ps...once again...phenomenal reaps! Reapers did an amazing job this year! I love all the homemade touches!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I was Reaped and I am one happy, little witch!!! I wanted to post pics before I do my homework to find out who my Reaper is... They did not reveal themselves.. grrrrr... lol But I want them to know that I am very, VERY happy with everything and feel VERY fortunate to have received such awesome gifts! I came home from work and found 3 BOXES waiting for me!!








I Opened the first box and found a beautiful Spell book wrapped in awesome paper!!














Each box had a cool note!!








The next box had the same awesome paper and a fantastic Shadow Box! It even has little pumpkin lights that light up!!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

that shadow box is so cool!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Theres MORE!! The third box had all kinds of witchy things and a clown to add to the Carnevil theme my neighbor is doing and I'm hoping to add to this year! 
Look at the double sided witch sign, the too cute cauldron jar with stand, another witch sign, and sleeping potion AND THESE BEYOND COOL WITCH BOOTS!


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh wow. Oh wow. Oh wow!
We've been reaped by the super-talented ScaryMars and everything is amazing!

I'm not gonna lie. I hugged a pumpkin today! How great is this?!? We LOVE it!















And I'm so geeking out about these. We love Harry Potter and these Deathly Hallows glasses that our reaper made from wine bottles are incredible!








Those were in the first huge box. Then there was a really huge box that contained this stunning tombstone that she created for us. She looked at our pictures and got the idea for it from our cemetery entryway. 







Our pups helped open our reap and happily sat still long enough for a picture with the stone and jack-o-lantern!








Sorry some of the pics are sideways...no idea how to fix this.

Thank you again, Sarah! We love everything and are completely blown away!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow! I've been busy, today, and just got on to see tons of people were reaped!! Halloween Queen, FeistierErmine, Lady Arsenic, kloey74, guttercat33, Witchful Thinking, Kymmm, NormalLikeYou...you all got such awesome stuff! Once again, so many awesome items!! I see quite a few things I would like to "borrow" from some of you, lol. Great reaps!!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Great reaps guys. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Here's pics of my reap.






































The masks and skull and garland are beautiful! And a girl can never have enough creepy cloth. Thanks so much Secret Reaper!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here are the wonderful gifts from nhh... for some reason some are upside down, and i have no idea how to fix, I am so sorry nhh... just know I am beyond excited with my gifts

first is the wonderful Halloween scarves, one with candy corn and one with bats!! as well as some lace, ribbon and rick rack,
next is the same items but with the really cool potion bottle labels,, have not seen them before, so awesome!!!

next to the labels is the halloween fabric with bats with red sparkly eyes, gorgeous...
the next picture is one of the upside down ones, it is of all the gifts, the beautiful porcelain doll , it is the only picture of it I got, I might need to take some more, to do the items justice
the next one is the container of wonderful kittie toys (upside down too) as well as my two fabulous witch figurines, and the cool metal hanging plaque with spider webs painted on it,,
then there the two skelly birds! , and one of two paintings of witch hats that she painted me..


the next one is the FABULOUS wicked witch figurine that I received, I have ALWAYS wanted one, I squealed when I saw it!!!!! And the little wicked witch is too awesome, it is adorable!


thank you nhh so very much , you have no idea how much I love everything... so sorry again about the pictures


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I happened to be working from home today--all day, doorbell doesn't ring, nobody knocks and I am just in my home office working away on this beautiful fall day. My husband just came home from work and said "somebody got Reaped and doesn't even know it!" Darn mailman! I went racing outside saying "are you sure...how do you know??" I got outside and saw the decorated box and started shouting "I HAVE been reaped!!" Thank you to my reaper terri73!
> 
> I am so impressed that even though there was so much glass everything arrived perfectly intact! The wine glasses will be great for our party this year. The bottles are beautiful and the cloths and wall hanging will make great decorations. I have not seen the skeleton lizard anywhere in all my Halloween shopping - I LOVE him. He is on my mantle now--my new little Halloween buddy.
> Thanks again terri73 for all the thought you put into picking out my great new decor!!
> ...


Thank chameleon is so cool!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Great reaps everyone! Happy, happy Monday!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I am just totally blown away at the creativity & thoughtfulness of all these reaps!!! This community makes me so proud to be a part of it  Great reaps everyone!!


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Today was just kind of a ho-hum day. After all, it is monday. LOL! Only, I arrived home from work to find this package on my porch









Woo Hoo! I've been reaped! Talk about an instant mood booster! Thank you so much to my wonderful reaper KBP KITTY! I love everything you sent! And, everything arrived safe and sound, no breakages! 

Here's what I found inside the package....









uh oh, we have creepy crawlies!!









This beautiful metal pumpkin. Although you can't see it in this pic, there is a place in the bottom of the pumpkin to put a tea light.









Then there were these lovely wine glasses with scarves stuffed inside of them.









These are the scarves...









Then there were another set of wine glasses with scarves...









The scarves in this set of glasses...









And last but certainly not least, the card and a couple of rubber stamps!

Again, Thank you so much KBP KITTY!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

NormalLikeYou said:


> Oh wow. Oh wow. Oh wow!
> We've been reaped by the super-talented ScaryMars and everything is amazing!
> 
> I'm not gonna lie. I hugged a pumpkin today! How great is this?!? We LOVE it!
> ...


That is an amazing reap! What a great haul! I love that JOL!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

This has been a great day of reaps! Great job everyone.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...and even more great reaps for dbruner, bethene and whisper!! Fantastic gifts!!! I see even more things I want!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh wow, great to see so much creativity and giving, loving the onslaught of reaps!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I also have been reaped! I think today must be the day the most reaps have been delivered. I've received a wonderful box from Halloweencreature. There are so many things, I don't know where to start. I know, with pictures. Unfortunately, It's late and I really need to get to bed. But first thing tomorrow, I promise to take pictures and post. Night all. Pleasant dreams. I know Ill have pleasant dreams, thinking of my reap.


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

JUST GOT REAPED BY Kerimonster!! SHE SPOILED ME!

This was the best day for it to come as i am sick, and i was super bored!









LOOK AT WHAT THE KEYS WERE FOR LOOOOL

















I LOOVE THIS!









SHE MADE SNAKE EYES. SO HAPPY OMG 









This lantern is sooo amazing, thank youu!









Love this sticker ❤









Love theseee! They look amazing!

Thank you sooo much again for reaping me! It was my first Secret Reaper, and it was so fun! Happy Early Halloween!


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

I got a message from my mom that she saw a box on my porch and took it home with her for safe keeping. It's from my reaper!! Now I have to patiently wait until morning to go see my goodies!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I have to apologize to my Reaper! I got reaped today and took pictures. While transferring them to my laptop I was told that I had to go run an errand and by the time I got home it was time to head to work 
I got home from work and have been trying to upload the pictures and they're not going for me. I think I need to take a break from it for now. I'll be back at it in the morning and make sure I get them uploaded one way or another. So, Hostess with the Mostess, Thank you for the Awesome reap! And I'm sorry I wasn't able to get the pictures uploaded today. I will definitely get on it in the morning!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow! Not only was I reaped today--it was reaper bonanza! So many great reaps! Lady Arsenic--love it, will be so great with your theme. Love that tray! guttercat33, kloey74 - great reaps. Kymmm that spell book is gorgeous! NormalLikeYou that tombstone is stunning! Halloweenboy101 really love that group picture! I know there are more I am not remembering....what a great day!

Tomorrow my victim will get their package...nervous but excited!


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

I have to say this gift is over the top amazing!!!! The surprises just kept on coming... taking all my pictures as we speak.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

Here is the rest of my treasures.

























































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I was reaped!

This behemoth of a box was waiting on the front porch when I got home today.








With lots of goodies inside! I love everything, especially the wonderful wreath. 








Thanks so much Halo666fear!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow more awesome reaps!!!

Bethene, so glad you like everything. The witch hat paintings have glow in the dark paint, so do the frames. Just little bits to show up in the dark.  I loved having you as a victim!!!


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

whisper said:


> Today was just kind of a ho-hum day. After all, it is monday. LOL! Only, I arrived home from work to find this package on my porch
> 
> View attachment 328225
> 
> ...


So glad it all arrived! Happy Halloween 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

been away with a swollen eye (damn allergies) but I had to see the goods. Some great reaps going on!!!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

guttercat33 said:


> I've been reaped love everything thank you to my secret reaper
> View attachment 327713
> View attachment 327721
> View attachment 327729
> View attachment 327737



Oh my gosh I love the Morticia and Lily Munster art!!!!!


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Halloweenboy101 said:


> JUST GOT REAPED BY Kerimonster!! SHE SPOILED ME!
> 
> This was the best day for it to come as i am sick, and i was super bored!
> 
> ...


I'm so glad to hear you received your package and have enjoyed your first reaping! I actually can't believe it got there so quickly! 

Now for the backstory about the Rob P DVD.... haha.. When blockbuster was closing down they had those on sale for about 50 cents each. I ended up buying about 10 of them and decided that if older kids (12+) came trick or treating and just rang the door bell and didn't say "trick or treat", I would put one of those dvd's in their bag. I think i'm down to about two dvd's left.. lol.. (Don't worry guys... I gave them all a chance to properly say the magic words and still gave them candy  

Thanks for posting some pics Halloweenboy!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Zowza! I missed Reaper Monday! So many fantastic reaps; _witches and pumpkins and clowns, oh my_! Some seriously creative imagination and artistic talent!


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Windborn said:


> USPS says that someone south of here got a box today!



It's me! It's me! IT HAS JUST GOT TO BE MEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

whisper said:


> today was just kind of a ho-hum day. After all, it is monday. Lol! Only, i arrived home from work to find this package on my porch
> 
> View attachment 328225
> 
> ...


love love love those stamps !!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Shadow Panther said:


> I can put these to use this year!!! I want to thank my PA reaper for the great stuff. Yes PA is as close to who you are as I've gotten. I'll have to post pics of my haunt so you can see what I've done with what you sent.
> 
> View attachment 318321


This is a great reap! I love those jars!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

guttercat33 said:


> I've been reaped love everything thank you to my secret reaper
> View attachment 327713


 Love those two sets of pictures!



Witchful Thinking said:


> I happened to be working from home today--all day, doorbell doesn't ring, nobody knocks and I am just in my home office working away on this beautiful fall day. My husband just came home from work and said "somebody got Reaped and doesn't even know it!" Darn mailman! I went racing outside saying "are you sure...how do you know??" I got outside and saw the decorated box and started shouting "I HAVE been reaped!!" Thank you to my reaper terri73!
> 
> I am so impressed that even though there was so much glass everything arrived perfectly intact! The wine glasses will be great for our party this year. The bottles are beautiful and the cloths and wall hanging will make great decorations. I have not seen the skeleton lizard anywhere in all my Halloween shopping - I LOVE him. He is on my mantle now--my new little Halloween buddy.
> Thanks again terri73 for all the thought you put into picking out my great new decor!!
> ...


There are some really nice things there. Love the table runner and mantle scarf.



Kymmm said:


> I was Reaped and I am one happy, little witch!!! I wanted to post pics before I do my homework to find out who my Reaper is... They did not reveal themselves.. grrrrr... lol But I want them to know that I am very, VERY happy with everything and feel VERY fortunate to have received such awesome gifts! I came home from work and found 3 BOXES waiting for me!!
> 
> I Opened the first box and found a beautiful Spell book wrapped in awesome paper!!
> View attachment 327937
> ...


That spell book is beautiful and that box is so creative.



bethene said:


> here are the wonderful gifts from nhh... for some reason some are upside down, and i have no idea how to fix, I am so sorry nhh... just know I am beyond excited with my gifts
> 
> first is the wonderful Halloween scarves, one with candy corn and one with bats!! as well as some lace, ribbon and rick rack,
> next is the same items but with the really cool potion bottle labels,, have not seen them before, so awesome!!!
> ...


Love your witch.



whisper said:


> Today was just kind of a ho-hum day. After all, it is monday. LOL! Only, I arrived home from work to find this package on my porch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I adore that metal pumpkin.



Halloweenboy101 said:


> JUST GOT REAPED BY Kerimonster!! SHE SPOILED ME!
> 
> This was the best day for it to come as i am sick, and i was super bored!
> 
> ...


Love the lantern. Great reap.



AZHalloweenScare said:


> Here is the rest of my treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great pirate themed reap. Love the chest, and the spyglass. The printed materials are marvelous. 



CrypticCuriosity said:


> I was reaped!
> 
> This behemoth of a box was waiting on the front porch when I got home today.
> 
> ...


Another great reap. Wowza, lots of reaps being delivered on Monday.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Alrighty then! I got the pictures uploaded into an album and I'll share the link to it here. 
I noticed when I was working with them that some of them were blurry 
Sorry about that!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/mummyof5-albums-main-reaper-2016-hostesswiththemostess.html










Thanks again for a GREAT reap, Hostesswiththemostess!


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes! That pumpkin and stand are fantastic! (And I enjoyed your comments, too.)



FeistierErmine said:


>


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

Bethene, those little witch figurines are just gorgeous!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

MummyOf5, so glad you liked everything!!! It was fun shopping for you


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow, so many things all at once! First, are you telling me that trunk, the pirate chest,....that went through the mail just like that, no box??! Can you do that?? So glad it arrived in one piece! Love the pirate stuff! NHH, great job, Having Bethene for a victim, boy, no pressure there! Bethene I love your witch figurine! Witchfulthinking, great glasses & table runners, I also saw some scarves and glasses that were cool, great spell books, pretty masks..... wow everyone!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

hostesswiththemostess said:


> MummyOf5, so glad you liked everything!!! It was fun shopping for you


I love it all!
I'll have fun using everything this year when I decorate


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I spoke way to soon!!! I went home for lunch and to my surprise was a box. I jumped out of car full of excitement and ran into the house with the box! My Reaper (who is very sneaky and didn't leave their name so now I will be doing to stalking so I can give them a proper thank you) did an amazing job! You spoiled me and I absolutely love it all!!!!! You are so creative and everything is just perfect!!! I am ecstatic!! Thank you for everything and making my day! The pictures don't even begin to do it justice. Thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

kab said:


> I spoke way to soon!!! I went home for lunch and to my surprise was a box. I jumped out of car full of excitement and ran into the house with the box! My Reaper (who is very sneaky and didn't leave their name so now I will be doing to stalking so I can give them a proper thank you) did an amazing job! You spoiled me and I absolutely love it all!!!!! You are so creative and everything is just perfect!!! I am ecstatic!! Thank you for everything and making my day! The pictures don't even begin to do it justice. Thank you thank you thank you!!
> View attachment 329505
> View attachment 329529
> View attachment 329537
> ...


Love the Skeleton candle holders.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I was reaped !!!!! So waiting to open the box until my wife gets home but Im going to post the pic of the box as a teaser. My SR did a great job on it. If the inside is as good as the outside Im sure I will love it all


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I GOT REAPED!!! 

*Special thanks to Guttercat33 for my cool goodies.
*








Oh wait, let me remove the inspector......









The masks are perfect for the masquerade ball (love the feathers!!) and the mummy & gate will fit right into my little haunted village and I'm pretty sure my daughter will snag the spider & web because lime green & purple are her second home's (aka the dance studio's) colors.

Thanks so much!


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

Glad you liked the stuff 1 of 2 just for you &#55357;&#56841; Hehe


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Wow Godcrusher.....That is a Wicked box....can't wait to see what's inside! 

And Lisa, he just want to be part of your reap! Sweet baby!!!!!! ?


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yesterday I received a package from my reapers!

This is what I found staring at me on the top of the box:









Two cards were on top of a _lot_ of protective paper inside. I'm due to have a daughter on October 24th, and the baby even received a card plus gift!

























Here is everything altogether! Goodnight Goon for the baby (I look forward to reading it to her over and over in the next few years), a Ouija candle (I collect Ouija boards), some adorable cat clips, 2 monster-changing 3D magnets, scatter pumpkins, and an AMAZING looking vintage styled Halloween cat. The cat must have bumped around a lot in shipment and broke an ear, but I will glue it back together. I cannot thank my reapers, Jenn&MattFromPA, enough for such thoughtful gifts. They really considered the types of items I love and got the perfect items. Thank you so much!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Kardec251985 - I'm so glad you like everything but I am bummed that the little ear broke off! I thought I had wrapped things pretty well & insulated the bottom of the box to hopefully handle any tossing around. This is the first time I've had anything break in a box I've sent, so I'm sorry for that. Hopefully a little glue can fix her right up! 

My kiddos do love "Goodnight Goon", so when I bought your copy, they were excited to see it! I had to read it a few times to them - we put theirs away each year so it's sort of 'new' each Halloween. We laugh over the silly pictures & I think reading it to them early helps them not be afraid of some of the classic Halloween characters - monsters, vampires, werewolves, etc. I hope you get lots of memories out of it with your new little one too!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

OH MY GOODNESS! 

I get home from work today and had one big and one HUGE (OMG how much was THAT shipping???????????) from I'm the goddess!!!! 

She did so so so much and i LOVE everything! 

From the handmade painted sign I received a few weeks ago, to the cameo pin the other day to this massive pile of treasures including goodies for my kids! (Bobby is immersed in his legos as I type!) to be culminated with an AMAZING handmade tombstone for Emily Dickinson! 

Your generosity is so so sooooooooooooooo appreciated sweetie, I just can not say it enough! 

whats even funnier and imthegoddess had no idea i needed it was there was GREEN BUBBLE WRAP! - i use it in my cauldron over lights to make it look bubbly! I was looking at work today hoping we had some and was sad when it had been used to ship something out! LOLOLOLOL









































This was my first teaser and is in this thread near the beginning i think!)









AND MY TOMBSTONE!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I was so worried that angle would fall off that tombstone. I'm glad it arrived in one piece. The board in the box is pre-drilled to insert three screws into the bottom and up into the tombstone. Also, the two larger holes are so you can stake it down outside. The Welcome My Pretties sign is a Kelloween original. She mailed ti from her location to throw you off, LOL. I hope you can use the stuff, and I'm glad to know the legos are well received. We don't talk about shipping. LOL


witchymom said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!
> 
> I get home from work today and had one big and one HUGE (OMG how much was THAT shipping???????????) from I'm the goddess!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Halloween_Queen: What a neat ghost and sign!!
Lady Arsenic: Sleepy Hollow!!!!
guttercat33: Those pictures are amazing! So long and so unique!
Whisper: That metal pumpkin is gorgeous!
AZHalloweenScare: The treasure chest takes the cake for best package.
Godcrusher: What pretty drawings. Bet it was hard to open the box.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

OMG I was reaped by RCIAG. Thank you so much I am overwhelmed by all the goodies you fit in that box. Stuff just kept coming out like Hermione's Magic handbag. Thank you so much. It all brought a smile to my face as I unwrapped each package. On to the pictures. First up was this great wreath. I have just the place for it. Then this adorable witch. Next was this really sassy black cat. I love his tail and hat. Then this pair of matching witch boots. Next, these two candles. The black one smells so good. Check out this great witch head. It's solar and the eyes light up. Then this great orange and black witch hat wall hanging. Great potion bottles for my witch display. Three sets of kitchen towels. Enough for my kitchen and wet bar. Three craft coffins and a gift bag full of fun play items, pens, buttons, brackets, little fun toys. Two great signs. The witch one changes from a witch face to a frog face. And loads of black creepy cloth, which was wrapped around many of the items. More to come. Also I'm posting this from my phone so I will edit on my laptop later to try and make it look better.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Wowza!!! I'm loving seeing all these great gifts. Everything is just so fantastic and so fun to see!!! 

Thank you to Bethene again for keeping this going and oh so organized!!  
The reaper exchange is one of the best preseason events around.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Here are more photos. I know right, more. I'm spoiled. I love this witch wall hanging. The pumpkin dangles from the hat. Then there is this cute cat with marble eyes. Led lanterns and skull garland. I love it. A writing journal with a skill on the cover and another fun pen. These will be in the witch display too. Look at this great homemade wand. I love it. Can you see the two eyeball beads and the skull bead? A pair of witch candles. I have the perfect place for these. This adorable owl salt and pepper shaker set. I know someone who would love this. This really cut eyeball scarf. I love scarves, and I can't wait to wear it. A fun crashed witch door covering and a witch wall hanging. Does it glow in the dark? The witch is in sign,which will be going to work with me. A jointed cardboard witch. Some fun stickers. More to come.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

More photos. More cardboard wall hangings. A paper globe with a witch on it. A magnetic note pad and some glow bracelets. And a group picture. It filled up my dining room table. I also heard there may be one or two other things coming my way. Thank you so much RCIAG. It's an awesome reap.


----------



## FeistierErmine (Jul 21, 2015)

MissT: I'm glad you liked my color commentary on my reap. I wanted to throw in a little bit of extra fun for anyone who wasn't just skipping straight to pictures (not that there's anything wrong with that). 

Loads of great reaps showing up in here the last few days. Too many to possibly call out all the great pieces here. This has been great fun, and just what I needed. Thanks to all the reapers putting in the effort to do something special, and to all the victims who are posting pictures and sharing excitement. And of course, extra special thanks to Bethene for organizing all of it.

Also my amazing reaper's identity has been revealed! It was BR1MSTON3 all along! So public thanks to BR1M for a fantastic reaping!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Omg, omg!!!! I have been reaped!!! Came home to a box as big as my 3yr old!!!! I took a ton of pictures, but will have to upload after the lils are in bed (my phone is so old, I can't upload to the forum directly, and my computer won't recognize it as a device either, so I have to upload to Facebook from my phone, then get on the computer, download them off of facebook and then upload into the forum)
I LOVE everything, and wanted to give a great big thank you to my reaper, Witchful Thinking!! You are so creative and talented, I am totally flabbergasted by all the thoughtfulness and hard work you put into my package! And a big thank you for the wonderful card and crafting tips n tricks 
I feel like I can't even really put into words a kind enough way to say thank you, and there aren't enough exclamations to describe my excitement over everything!!!! Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Glad you liked it!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Fabulous reaps everyone! I just got home from a 13 hour work day and these pics were the highlight of my day. Im the goddess, I have one of those metal cats with marble eyes that I got at an antique store and it is awesome against mirrors or windows, I keep it out year round.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

dbruner said:


> Fabulous reaps everyone! I just got home from a 13 hour work day and these pics were the highlight of my day. Im the goddess, I have one of those metal cats with marble eyes that I got at an antique store and it is awesome against mirrors or windows, I keep it out year round.


Thanks for the suggestion. I'll try that.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Ok Time for Pics . Thanks to my FANTASTIC Reaper Frankie's Girl. You hit it out of the park with your gifts. Now with no further ado the pics













1st pics are the 2 sides of a storage bag, Love the MS/MR Frankie on the bag













Bloody hand window cling Sorry for the crap pic but its a mini Strobe light













Wooden Skelly 2 skulls, Awesome ornaments for my tree and a pumpkin spinner 







Frankenstein mask  creepy cloth and some buggies and spiders













Fantastic flying Vampire bat and a Skeleton curtain. I got just the place for these 













Group pic of all the goodies My AMAZING Reaper

Again I cant say thank you enough to Frankie's Girl for all the perfect gifts but I will at least throw out a few more thank yous. Thank you thank you thank you 

Now lets hope the pics loaded the right way


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh good! I am so relieved you liked it! Happy Reaping!



tzgirls123 said:


> Omg, omg!!!! I have been reaped!!! Came home to a box as big as my 3yr old!!!! I took a ton of pictures, but will have to upload after the lils are in bed (my phone is so old, I can't upload to the forum directly, and my computer won't recognize it as a device either, so I have to upload to Facebook from my phone, then get on the computer, download them off of facebook and then upload into the forum)
> I LOVE everything, and wanted to give a great big thank you to my reaper, Witchful Thinking!! You are so creative and talented, I am totally flabbergasted by all the thoughtfulness and hard work you put into my package! And a big thank you for the wonderful card and crafting tips n tricks
> I feel like I can't even really put into words a kind enough way to say thank you, and there aren't enough exclamations to describe my excitement over everything!!!! Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Oh good! I am so relieved you liked it! Happy Reaping!


Aaaand, Now for the Pictures!!!

First, I arrived home today to a box as big as my 3 year old!! The decorations were so cool & my son couldn't wait to help me open it 








It was so full of fun things, all meticulously wrapped & super fun for me and the lil to open! I think Witchful Thinking hit every area of my haunt for this year with the contents!!

First, here is all the super awesome Pirate Treasure for my Gold pile/treasure chest in my Pirates of the Caribbean area!! Lots of Gold Coins, A super cool skull, Several gold metal plates and a few with jewels on them!! Also, some candle holders & the super cool candle in a jar, that totally screams PIRATE!!!















Next, some items for my Haunted Mansion Porch!! I am SO IN LOVE with the hitchhiking ghost portraits!!! They have a special mirroring technique on them that makes them better to see at some angles, harder at others & Witchful Thinking has said they will look super awesome under black light!! I just happen to have some black light spots, perfect!! In addition to the ghost portraits, Ghostly Tarrot cards for my Madame Leota!! THey will be perfect for her! I can't wait to try them out myself too, hehe!!





























Then there were things for my Hocus Pocus Witch Area!! A premade potion bottle, lots of labels for potion bottles, (since i had mentioned I went crazy and bought like 20 bottles recently, but had no labels or ingredients!!) Some hand made corks, (I especially love the ones with the dragon & raven on top!!), some modpodge and foam brushes to make my potion bottles!! (I love this, everything I need to get working on this project!!)








And last, but certainly not least......MY FAVORITE part of the reap!! I don't know how you even shipped this, it is at big as my 3 year old (and the reason for the huge box!!).....A tombstone for Billy from HOCUS POCUS!!!!! Ahhhhhh! OMG, this is so AWESOME!!! I can't even contain my excitement over this!!! It is a replica of the one from the movie & his hands as ground breakers!!! I already have an idea of how I will do this (my toe pincher coffin I made a few years ago, some busted "boards", dirt & the hands coming through, just like the moment he breaks out of the grave in the movie!!)








Can you tell the tombstone was both mine and my son's favorite?








thank you, thank you, thank you!!! I feel so spoiled!!!







Here is a pic of all the potion bottles i had on hand that needed labels







And I couldn't wait to start on my project since my reaper sent me everything i needed to get started...so while my son watched "Hocus Pocus" (His new favorite movie...he's watched it 6 times in the last 5 days) I made these potion bottles with my reaper gifts & added my teaser to a spell book:


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Godcrusher said:


> Ok Time for Pics . Thanks to my FANTASTIC Reaper Frankie's Girl. You hit it out of the park with your gifts. Now with no further ado the pics
> View attachment 330241
> View attachment 330249
> 
> ...



Oh Hooray that everything got there in one piece! 
So glad you liked it all and tickled about how y'all loved the drawings on the box. I had a blast putting things together and LOVED that I got a fellow Frankie fan as my victim.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_WOW! Another group of fabulous reaps! I love seeing what everybody comes up with._


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

God crusher, that Frank bag is awesome!!!! (And everything else too, of course!  )


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

It keeps getting better and better! These are some seriously awesome reaps!!!


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Great reaps y'all! T is right, it just keeps getting better and better!

Hubby had a thought last night when discussing how excited I was about my reap. He worked crazy hard this summer putting up fencing around all our property (can you imagine digging 100 >< holes in Georgia in June/July?) and of course a gate at the driveway entrance, but said he didn't think UPS would come through gates to private property and our mailman is too lazy to get out and open a gate (auto gate opener is still on order)!!!!! 

Oooohhhhh ifhe makes me wait, I may have to call on some flying monkeys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

It is really hard to keep up with! The bar was definitely raised this year


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> It is really hard to keep up with! The bar was definitely raised this year


There's both good and bad in that. There are some wonderful reaps, but I bet there are others like me who just don't have the resources (time, in my case) to clear that bar. Rather than disappoint our victims by only sending a few nice items, we don't take part. 
It's fun to check in now and then, and see some of what's being exchanged, anyway.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I was reaped!!!! Thank you so much NormalLikeYou!! I love love everything. My reaper made me a homemade bubbling cauldron(I can't wait to try it out), fake fire to sit it on, kitchen towels, a mug with witches on it, and a awesome homemade tombstone!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Loving all the reaps!! Halloweenboy101, NBC Trivial Pursuit is very cool...AZHalloweenScare, love all the treasure chests (treasure chest with KitKats and other candy, mmmm)...CrypticCuriosity, love the wreath...MummyOf5, love the giant skull and potion bottle...kab, nice voodoo items and the skeleton wall sconces are fun...lisa48317, great masks and figurines, and I love your present inspector, lol...kardec, love the vintage cat so much, and the book for your little one is so cute...witchymom, fantastic reap and your tombstone is wonderful...imthegoddess, wow, lots of stuff, cool witch boots, candles, pumpkin towel, love the little owl and whatever those three little black cats are that are sooo cute...Godcrusher, great skeleton curtain and the skeleton puzzle looks fun...tzgirls, love those beautiful plates, the tarot cards and the awesome tombstone...spooky girl, love the cauldron, tombstone and witchy mug.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

scareme said:


> I wanted to wait until the last of your gifts came in. I'm so glad you liked everything. You and I have similar taste, so it was fun looking for things for you. Sorry I didn't give you any hints, but their aren't that many on here from Oklahoma, so people tend to find it obvious when I send hints. I'm glad you waited to buy these. And the other vintage decorations are from a lady here on the forum, tinaspaintedlady, I hope your Halloween turns out great this year.


Thank you so so much!! I love everything! I am going to frame them all so that nothing happens to them and keep them up year round!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Holy cow tzgirls123 those hitchhiking ghost portraits are amazing! 
And I'm loving that cauldron Spooky_Girl1980, the aging is fantastic! 
Very nice reaps!
As of 8:44 a.m. someone should have a package sitting on their doorstep


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh, and as I was sitting and typing my last post, my dogs went nuts at the door and I looked out to see the post man running away quickly...I was reaped! I am over the moon ecstatic right now. I cannot say thank you enough to the wonderful blueczarina! Thank you, your handcrafted items will be treasured always! I'm here by myself, minus the dogs, but I was talking to myself...although does it count if the dogs are here, I think not  I was pulling each item out going "oh my God! I loooove this so much. This is amazing! Ohhhh look at this one!" Seriously, so, so happy right now.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Pretty Little Nightmare, great reap! Love that spiderweb box...so creative!


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

OK I am so excited to show you guys and ghouls my reaping for I am one happy victim. Sorry for the delay in posting the pictures that site would not except the picture sizes and every external website I used would not make them small enough but I finally figured it out, and without further adieu here are the lovely things I received from my mystery reaper....







this one made me screech with delight when I took it out of the box, I do love it so.






black kitties and Halloween go hand in hand and this picture (handmade i believe) is perfect






the key to lock em' all up muhaha or to keep them all out






I so wanted one of these for the nursery scene and my reaper found me one, yay 






and with this unnerving face, love it






all these cool shaped bottles(where did you find these) for the doctors office, who wants to embalm someone? 






I requested anatomy items and my reaper did not disappoint













this makes me really happy(the thought to look up my county and put it on the book)






this is the spine of the book, ahh the details






skeleton feet that glow = sahhweeeet 






creepy faces, love these







Thanks you so very much Reaper, I love it all and I cannot wait to use it all, please reveal yourself so I can thank you properly.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Witchfulthinking what an amazing job! The plates are awesome, the pictures are perfect, I don't know how you fit it all in the box!


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Yay, I am so happy everything made it intact, I was pretty worried about breakage. And I am ecstatic that you like everything, thank you for being my Victim, you were a fun victim to have.

For Kymmm


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Hmm. Frageelay. Must be French.



Now we're getting somewhere! 



Boom baby! Bad pic of the bottle, but it rocks! That gas mask already has a place to go! Thanks Pumpkin King 30! Even had dog toys, and paintable figures for the kids! I can use it all!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

A little bit scary said:


> OK I am so excited to show you guys and ghouls my reaping for I am one happy victim. Sorry for the delay in posting the pictures that site would not except the picture sizes and every external website I used would not make them small enough but I finally figured it out, and without further adieu here are the lovely things I received from my mystery reaper....
> 
> View attachment 330961
> this one made me screech with delight when I took it out of the box, I do love it so.
> ...


That would be me..I wanted to do so much more and ran into some issues!! The bottles were ordered from a lady on etsy! Glad that you like it all!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow! amazing stuff.

so I got reaped again. I got a picture of the backs of three reapers with a note written on as to soon, I would be reaped soon


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Oh, and as I was sitting and typing my last post, my dogs went nuts at the door and I looked out to see the post man running away quickly...I was reaped! I am over the moon ecstatic right now. I cannot say thank you enough to the wonderful blueczarina! Thank you, your handcrafted items will be treasured always! I'm here by myself, minus the dogs, but I was talking to myself...although does it count if the dogs are here, I think not  I was pulling each item out going "oh my God! I loooove this so much. This is amazing! Ohhhh look at this one!" Seriously, so, so happy right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG this box! Where was this last year - would have been perfect at my wedding! And now I just want one.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

a little bit scary, fantastic reap! I love both the signs (that vintage cat picture has always been one of my faves!) and the key...and those bottles and other items will be great for an asylum/medical/sanitarium theme!!

sikntwizted, that gas mask is pretty awesome! How nice to get items for your kids, both human and furry, lol.


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> I was reaped!!!! Thank you so much NormalLikeYou!! I love love everything. My reaper made me a homemade bubbling cauldron(I can't wait to try it out), fake fire to sit it on, kitchen towels, a mug with witches on it, and a awesome homemade tombstone!!
> 
> View attachment 330825
> 
> ...


SpookyGirl. - If ever I am in MN and you turn your head........ I am stealin all your stuff......... CAUSE IT IS FREAKIN AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!

Way to go NormalLikeYou!!!!!! That reap is outta the park Baybay!!!!!!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Oh, and as I was sitting and typing my last post, my dogs went nuts at the door and I looked out to see the post man running away quickly...I was reaped! I am over the moon ecstatic right now. I cannot say thank you enough to the wonderful blueczarina! Thank you, your handcrafted items will be treasured always! I'm here by myself, minus the dogs, but I was talking to myself...although does it count if the dogs are here, I think not  I was pulling each item out going "oh my God! I loooove this so much. This is amazing! Ohhhh look at this one!" Seriously, so, so happy right now.


I'm so glad you like everything and it all arrived safely! I was hoping it would arrive today.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

kbpkitty said:


> OMG this box! Where was this last year - would have been perfect at my wedding! And now I just want one.


I actually just made it myself. I used wire to crank out some webbing and attached it to the front of an open shadow box I painted and metal leafed a bit inside and out. I concealed the edges of the wire with ribbon I also painted over that. Then I glued on the spiders on the front and some inside to "hold" the candle in place.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> wow! amazing stuff.
> 
> so I got reaped again. I got a picture of the backs of three reapers with a note written on as to soon, I would be reaped soon



_Well if anybody deserves to be reaped again it would be you. You are so amazing and kind. Never having a bad word to say about anyone or anything and always encouraging, helpful and uplifting. _


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

A little bit scary said:


> OK I am so excited to show you guys and ghouls my reaping for I am one happy victim. Sorry for the delay in posting the pictures that site would not except the picture sizes and every external website I used would not make them small enough but I finally figured it out, and without further adieu here are the lovely things I received from my mystery reaper....
> 
> View attachment 330961
> this one made me screech with delight when I took it out of the box, I do love it so.
> ...



_I totally LOVE your reap! That skeleton is to die for! I love the book and sanitarium items. ugh! I just love it all! When you said you didn't know who your reaper was, I had an idea, because the painted items I recognized the artist. She's AMAZING!!!_


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

tzgirls123 I am delighted you liked everything so much. I had such fun time making everything. You had such a helpful list of likes and dislikes! In a super fun coincidence I think you were my aunt's reaper (Spookerstar). She helped me find your dead mans toe for your teaser. We looked everywhere and could only find fingers in store and online - no toes! She found a severed leg at Spirit and suggested getting it and cutting the toe off which is what I did. We all were a little creeped out while I was hacking it off and painting it up. It ended up looking too gory so I wrapped it in gauze! Really love starting the season this way! Thanks for being such a great victim. 





tzgirls123 said:


> Aaaand, Now for the Pictures!!!
> 
> First, I arrived home today to a box as big as my 3 year old!! The decorations were so cool & my son couldn't wait to help me open it
> View attachment 330609
> ...


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I was REAPED!!!!!!!!  Thank you thank you thank you thank you.......

Pics to follow.....


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I was reaped!!! Unfortunately thebboys have dance today and I promised I would wait until they get home to open it up. &#55357;&#56862; so the lovely spooky ginormous box is sitting temptingly on my kitchen table. Waiting for me.....calling to me....thank you for now reaper! I will update this evening when I take pics (my phone is so dead right now it won't turn the camera on...just got home from a field trip with my youngest's class). So excite!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was reaped!!!!! I am not home but Hubby says I have a big black box that is decorated! Can't wait to get home and post some pics!!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

A little bit scary said:


> Yay, I am so happy everything made it intact, I was pretty worried about breakage. And I am ecstatic that you like everything, thank you for being my Victim, you were a fun victim to have.
> 
> For Kymmm


YAY!!! Thank you so, so much!! The Spell book is already displayed on my buffet table! I have a wicked book holder that looks perfect with it! I'm sure you saw my pinterest boards and know I love shadow boxes... and the one you made is no exception! I love it! The boots!!! The boots are so darn cute!!! Everything is just awesome...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow! Stay away for a day and the reapings roll in! Need to come back and catch up later.


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

I was reaped!! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

What the heck!!!
ARE. YOU. KIDDING. ME?!?!? 
Check out what was in this massive box!!!


Everything on the table was included (for clarification)










I have a large black light room/display and am always aching to add "more" (is there ever too much?) This is GREAT! + thanks for the card










I craft and corpse many items, these are the perfect items for my needs! love! (can you ever have too much creepy cloth???)










I have a "creepy circus" area and WOW what great creepy additions! hahaha! This will be fun!











ALL monsters are welcome. lol! love both of these items so much!











aaaand then there is NBC... and my true love JACK. I'm a huge fan. HUGE! and this is... I. just. can't. 
The tombstone is WONDERFUL! and a little Doctor Finklestein who talks + barks at Sally.
Oh. Em. Gee!!! I cannot love this enough. I am floored. These are perfect for my Jack display!






























My Dear Reaper "whisper" - - thank you.
Thank you for taking the time to participate.
Thank you for carefully considering my likes and dislikes.

How fun is this?!?!?!? Your efforts are amazing and appreciated.



Have a wonderful Halloween dear Reaper!!

-Jamie


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_I've never seen GID chalk before. Way cool! Love your reap Lil Spook.

Now I'm ready for more pics from you victims that got reaped! *claps hands in excitement*_


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lil Spook, great reap! Love the Jack stone, the funny coffee mug and the table runner!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been Reaped by katshead42. Thank you so much for all the wonderful items. It has been a long week already trying to get things ready for my sisters transfer move to Arizona after a stroke last month. It was awesome to get a message from hubby that I had a Halloween box delivered. Wow there were so many items and I can used everything. Let me start with the book Wicked! I have never read it and just know the general storyline. I am so excited to have this!

Next is a deck of Tarot cards that is the same one that goes with a book that I recently bought. Sorry I am tired and can't think of the name of them and I just put everything up after taking photos. We have all my sisters stuff spread out everywhere so we can pack tomorrow and I didn't want to get my stuff mixed up with it. Anyway I squealed whe. I saw the deck because I was going to order a deck to follow as I learn how to read the cards. This is so perfect! 

I am posting from the new iPhone access for the first tie and am too tired to make sense of this and know my photos are not where so want them but so want to share this right now!

So here are photos of the outside of the box too.


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

You are so welcome Lil Spook! Love your Jack display! I'm told there will be another ornament that comes out in October, that it will go with the Doctor one I sent you and that it will be Sally minus the arm the doctor is holding.


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> I was reaped!!!! Thank you so much NormalLikeYou!! I love love everything. My reaper made me a homemade bubbling cauldron(I can't wait to try it out), fake fire to sit it on, kitchen towels, a mug with witches on it, and a awesome homemade tombstone!!
> 
> View attachment 330825
> 
> ...



Glad it got there unscathed & really glad you liked it. We weren't sure about sending you extra work! . But here's a video of our test run - I didn't get it quite thick enough but this gives you a visual at least.


https://youtu.be/kQWvwAtkRPc


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just lost a whole post trying to post. Will post and then move to laptop for content

I am not sure what I did to lose everything so here goes again. My Reap has so many things and I love them all. Check out the huge owl container! Dear hubby said it needs to be out year round to hold candy for us. Not a bad idea! I also LOVE the wonderful WAND sign that Kat made for me. I am having various stations around my yard Haunt where TOTers will get a prize and this will be for their wands.

Next are two wonderful potion bottles. I love them both but the one with the eyeball is fantastic. For some reason I am fixated on eyeballs lately. The spider web one is cool too though. At the bottom of that photo you can see the Runes bag and one of the clear stone Runes. They are really unusual and will be great for one of my fortune teller tables.

Next is the most adorable witch. Most of you know that I LOVE LOVE LOVE witches and this one is wonderful. She is able to sit on a shelf and dangle her legs over the edge!

you can see the package of creepy cloth and several spider web packages inside the owl, too. They are always useful--can't ever have enough. Somewhere in the group photo is nestled a big plastic rat. I had to hide it because I made the mistake of squeezing it and it squeeked and my little Doxie Lulu is still searching for what she thinks is one of her toys!!!!

I just love everything and thank Katshead42 so much for all the wonderful items. I love the poem that makes it so special. She told me in a note that she got sick during this Reap and was even hospitalized. Wow, I hope you are doing okay now. I am not sure how you were able to do so much after being that sick.

Thank you my friend, I love it all.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness the amazing reaps just keep coming! Incredible Lil Spook! whisper---really great work. LOVE that tombstone--just pinned it to my board as an idea for the future (giving you credit of course!) We have such a great forum. Everyone is so thoughtful, creative and gifted!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Amazing reap! Love it all


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Posting from my phone so not sure how well this will go....huge thank you to Lil' Spook �� for my reaper gift! Blown away by your generosity and your thoughtfulness! Love every single item! I love the raven print and wondering how you made it! (the one with the excerpt from The Raven.) Myself and the oldest saw your post about tour victim being reaped just before my previous post and we guessed it was you! (the pic on the box of the creepy doll was what got us thinking!) BUT we then second guessed ourselves because of the shipping label and our lack of geography skills. Beautiful items, but my favorites by far are definitely the homemade touches. Love love love it all, and after a crappy day, it was a wonderful pick me up! The boys went nuts and "oh this will be perfect foe our witch theme!" with every opened item. They can't wait to paint their skulls and were blown away you knew their names! You are currently bigger than santa in our house haha. Even the cats are now loving the wrapping and the boxes! Happy Halloween! Thank you a million times over!






























































Included in the wonderfully wrapped box was a wicked curly cue candle holder, a trick or treat banner (which will be hung feom the fireplace mantle), a little chalkboard planter hanging thing, a sparkly black cat, two massive wooden skulls for the boys to colour, a beautiful black halloween sign, an absolutely gorgeous raven "beware" pedastal, an orange raven nevermore sign, a wonderful wall hanging with the opening of The Raven designed by Lil' Spook, and five witch jars filled with ingredients for our witches brew! Way beyond generous and we love everything. Thank you for putting so much thought into every item! Can't wait to put it all out! Happy Hallowe'en my dear reaper! ��

Ps...edited to say I don't know why the pics are all wonky...also...excuse the bad lighting and messy kitchen in the background! It has been a crazy day here! Haha


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you soooo much to my fantastic Reaper Sikntwizted. I couldn't have asked for a better Reaper  Here are my one of a kind special gifts.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Of course my pics didn't attach....trying again


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

My Reaper spoiled me rotten! 
I get this big box today with a picture of EAP and Poe quotes on the outside








Say hello to my brand new 'lil friend








What's better than a big box? Little boxes inside








The blue velvet one has a tell tale heart with quote on pic








The orange satin box has a creepy mummy's hand, Egyptian artifact and scarab inside








Check out this awesome Mummy bust and stand








An Anubis scroll








Creepy cloth and pipes, both were on my list








a fantastic book with skull with melted wax, black pvc candles, and beautiful rose cameo














And the book opens up! Inside were vintage cool necklaces, a rosary with wooden beads, bottles, and a golden sphinx.








All the things from my wonderfully great, artistic, creative Reaper!








I've always been a fan of her fantastic theme parties and haunts and am honored to have_ offmymeds _as my Secret Reaper and friend! A thousand thanks omm!

<edit> Sorry these pics aren't clearer. My camera took them at 4000x3000 (wtf) pixels and I had to resize them all to 800x600. Plus I just take lousy pictures.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome reaps, guys!

printersdevil, I pretty much need that owl dish!!
moony 1, love the Nevermore items, the Happy Halloween sign and the bottles!
booswife, fantastic ghost and stone!
Tannasgach, love the Anubis scroll and the skull/book/candle set up!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I love the owl bowl, the cats on the box, the witches, (I'm jealous of all the witch boots I'm seeing. I collect witch hats, & only have one set of boots,gotta change that now) What an amazing Jack Skellington display, & I love the Edgar Allan Poe stuff. Egyptian theme is cool too! Wow!' And there are still a few more victims right? More pictures soon, right?


----------



## Halloween Havoc (Jul 27, 2013)

*Patiently waited - It was well worth the wait. Thank you!!!*

I have been patiently waiting for my package to come and to my surprise......it came today. It was well worth the wait. My reaper AKA Pretty Little Nightmare took extra care to make sure she read my list and found the best items for our haunt this year. Thank you so much!!!!!! I absolutely loved everything in the box. My son was so super excited to see all the great things we can add and know it was all for him. He says to tell you, you are very cool for including him and thinking about what my wants were!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, my, some of the gifts makes me want to revise my list


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, Halloween Havoc!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Everything is so great, ladies & gents! What a wonderful community we have here! I need a little smiley face with heart eyes to put in this post! 

I'm especially fond of hearing & seeing how excited some of the kids are for the Reaper boxes ~ we're raising another generation of Halloween lovers who will carry the torch! As I have been buying lots of Halloween supplies & decorations already this season, I check out at a lot of stores. My kids are almost always with me since they are little, so they interact a lot with different cashiers. There is almost always comments about Halloween, and if a cashier acts scared of our purchases, or says how they don't like this or that about Halloween, or says that it's too early , my kids jump right in to set them straight! Recently my DD5 heard the cashier say how she doesn't like creepy Halloween things, and DD5 replied (in rather a haughty tone, I thought!) "Well - zombies, skeletons & witches are MY friends, and in MY house, we like them very much". LOL! The cashier was a good sport about it and said, "Then it's a good thing these things are going home with you, since you'll take good care of them.", and then DD5 was happy again. 

Not liking Halloween stuff is something my kiddos clearly can't comprehend! I am glad to see that other families are the same!


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Patiently waiting, waiting, waiting..... And wondering if our fence has anything to do with it!!!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_My daughter and I stayed up until after 5 am this morning and I set my alarm for 2 pm today and my daughter never went to sleep. She's been louder than a jackass in a tin box and my morning has been hellacious. But what do I hear at noon while my daughter is in the other room? The small "beep" of the postman's package checker. Could it be?

YES! I was reaped.

OH-MY-FREAKING-GAWD! Boy was I reaped! 

kmeyer1313 was my reaper and she was AMAZING! She said she focused primarily on my mad scientist theme (still recovering from my gifts) and threw in a few other items I liked on my list. Without further ado, here are some quick pics I took._












_Wanda's Wicked Potions bottle and the tall Bat Wings bottle are both mercury glass. The spider and cat items are ornaments for my Halloween Tree._











_Skeletal Parts_











_Closed Medical Tool Belt, Gloves, Goggles, Caution Tape, Plastic Measuring Cylinder and Small Brown Bottle - I about passed out when I saw the gloves. Then the goggles, too. But the medical tools? OVER THE TOP! _











_Open Medical Tool Belt - Isn't it just AMAZABALLS??? Oh it brings back memories of when I worked in Pathology doing autopsies and working in the morgue. My 16 year old has decided she wants to be a mortician and it was so neat pulling out each tool and telling her what they were and what she might use them for. I FREAKING LOVE IT!!!

OH! One item I didn't get a photo of - it's a red clown nose. A very nice quality nose. Not the really cheap foam rubber nose that disintegrates. I couldn't get a picture because my daughter confiscated the nose and is wearing it now.

I honestly don't know how to express my gratitude to you kmeyer1313. You totally went above and beyond anything I could have ever expected or dreamed of! I love the potion bottles - we just cleaned off our bookshelves to turn them into spooky shelves, so those already have a home. We're putting up our Halloween Tree so the ornaments will be used right away. The skeletal parts DEFINITELY have a place and of course, I won't part with the mad scientist stuff - no way, no how. Again, I cannot thank you enough!_


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Victim, your reaper package is on its way to you. Start haunting your doorstep this time next week.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Victim! Your package has been delivered! At 1:07 pm today! Check your front porch!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

My mail lady pulled up when I was weeding my driveway..I knew I had been reaped! Yay!!! Thank you so much Printersdevil! I LOVE everything!!!
I love all the little witchy things you got me..they will all go nicely with my shadow box.The black and silver crow statue and sign will go nicely with my decor too!
Your wand is cool!!! And the spell book is awesome!! I actually had my eyes on a garden set a couple of weeks ago..glad I waited! And the LIGHTS!! I LOVE THEM! They are too cool! Can't wait till the kids see them in action! Thank you so much for this great reap! And sorry to hear about your sister..Hope all is well. Happy Halloween!

















Love the wreath! Can't wait to hang it up!









Pretty brooch to add to my collection!


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Omg- good things come to those who wait. I got my reap today and it just blew me away. Everything was so perfect to my taste I could have made them myself. Thank you MB24.

Here's the whole haul:









First was this unbelievable clipboard for my Poe theme. Both the front and back are so cool, I'm going to have to get creative on how to display it so everyone can see both sides.
















Then there was the perfect potion for my witch cabinet:









An AMAZING spellbound box and this bundle of goodies tied together. What could they be?









Well, it's an amazing set of homemade note cards complete with envelopes to mail them. AS IF. These babies are going in frames.









Then there were these really cool flags/wall banners that are exactly my style.









And finally, the last things I opened made me laugh out loud. I have a year-round tiki room on my porch, and these cups and glasses fit right in!

















I cannot tell you MB24 how much I love everything in this box. You are an awesome secret reaper!!!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

To my unknown Reaper, 

My box arrived safety. The fantastic gifts all made it intact. I have a function to attend and I will elaborate and post pictures later tonight. Thank you so much!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

GiggleFairy, great reap! Love the bottles and the kitty ornament! Awesome surgical set!
Halloweve55, nice reap! I really like that Beware sign and love the little witch's spell book!
Vsalz, wonderful reap! I really want that Vintage print book of spells!!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm so happy to see that everything arrived in one piece and that you like your gifts. I had a lot of fun getting things together for you! 



Vsalz said:


> Omg- good things come to those who wait. I got my reap today and it just blew me away. Everything was so perfect to my taste I could have made them myself. Thank you MB24.
> 
> Here's the whole haul:
> 
> ...


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Okay so I am terrible. I've been so busy moving I forgot to post here. So sorry reaper!
These cute stickers








This pretty scarf








2 of these cool skulls








This AMAZING cup that happens to be my favorite color!








This cute little sign








2 bird skellys, and a chameleon








I adore this little wreath!








And last, but now least, my favorite thing in the whole world... are you ready?!...









Tah-dah!
I also got a little glitter pumpkin that is somewhere in a box from moving, and a wonderful card. My dogs even got treats! (which they loved btw  )
Thank you so much reaper. I absolutely love everything! I believe my reaper was beyondbzr. Sorry if massacred the spelling!


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Witchful thinking-- how did you make the ghosts mirrors? I would give ANYTHING for a set. I made silhouettes of them I put in my windows every year. It's my favorite!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, Scaredy Kat! Love the scarf and the skull glass!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I have been reaped!!! Thank you so much to my reaper, lilangel-66071, for making and finding such unique items for me! First off, I am so impressed that she made me a glow-in-the-dark jack-o-lantern on her 3-D printer!!! Unbelievable! she also found me a very cool brass bell that you mount on the wall, a brass dragon, a cute voodoo doll toothpick holder, and a plaque for the yard. Thank you again. What a super reap! I love it all.










































One thing was broken. And I think the UPS guy is screwed because it is a plaque that puts a curse on whoever damages your property. I do plan on fixing and using it though, because it is just too cool.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> Okay so I am terrible. I've been so busy moving I forgot to post here. So sorry reaper!


Katie! Do not be sorry, you've have a rough few weeks. I knew you would post when you had a chance! I am so very glad you like the til death hanging, I saw those skellies, and thought of your Halloween engagement, and knew I had to do it! Feel free to add another heart plaque with your names and the date too! And the skull glass, omg I love them, got several for myself, and my daughter fights me for them, lol. I am glad I could make you smile you deserve it!!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

byondbzr said:


> Katie! Do not be sorry, you've have a rough few weeks. I knew you would post when you had a chance! I am so very glad you like the til death hanging, I saw those skellies, and thought of your Halloween engagement, and knew I had to do it! Feel free to add another heart plaque with your names and the date too! And the skull glass, omg I love them, got several for myself, and my daughter fights me for them, lol. I am glad I could make you smile you deserve it!!


Thank you so much! You have no idea how much your gifts truly made my week. The til death sign is absolutely stunning. Fiancé loves it too! I put it up on our new front door right away. Again, thank you so much! Can't wait to use all of my things.
P.s. beautiful job on the wrapping too!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I finally chiseled the dried foam off my fingers from the haunt work last night (pumice stone did wonders!)..still have fake blood stains, but they'll come out eventually, and they don't interfere with my ability to type, so it's all good.....

I wanted to show off the pics of my reaping! Windborn did a phenomenal job! A teaser card was also sent a bit before, but due to crazy work schedule and then losing one of our furry babies, I didn't get to post at the time I received it, so I'll post it with my reaping pics....

I loved the way the box was decorated, and if you see a few wet spots, do not fear - it was raining hard that day, and yes, it was damp in a corner or two, but nothing was ruined or damaged in any way! Yay for porch overhang!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Here's the note that was thoughtfully placed inside, and when you opened the box, there was a message on the flaps, so of course I had to take pics of the flaps - I'm that kind of nerd!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

First, this wonderful Poe print was nestled in on top - I think I'm going to frame this and keep it in the second bedroom/library all year round, as it will be adorable nestled in with my keeper shelves...

These were nestled in the box as well - and they're so cute! More framing opportunities! I'm thinking maybe a gallery wall....I love them!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

There was a countdown to Halloween chalkboard! I'm thinking of leaving this up all year, actually....we'll see if the hubby notices....

I actually found the pencils before the coloring book, so at first I was like, "Oh, cool - pencils....now I have an excuse to get one of those coloring books!", but Windborn thought of this as well, as you can see...

The magnets are already on my fridge, and even hubby was getting into the spirit of things - he was like, "They made these for you? Wow!"

This cup is so cool and is another one of those all-year things....and it cannot leave the house! I have coworkers and haunt friends who will covet this, so I must guard the precious!

I was thisclose to not bothering to put up my Halloween tree this year, as I have a sad amount of ornaments, but nope - problem solved!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Paint it Black, love that 3D printed pumpkin!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kmeyer, love the Halloween coloring stuff and the ornaments!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Lookit my little pet ghost! Isn't he adorable? And he doesn't even need feeding.....but seriously, this is so creative and awesome....

I now have potholders for my Halloween meal creating! Yay!

These little spiders were scattered all throughout the box - nice touch! - so I saved them all in one place for the pic! I ended up putting them in the little plastic pumpkin just to keep them from getting lost for now....one can always use more spiders! I think that's a Halloween lover's rule or something...

Like pumpkins! You can almost never have enough of those......Isn't he cute? He's soft and has cat ears and bat wings - so unique! He's an original, that's for sure!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love the potholders!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

This talking doorbell scared the crud out of one of our cats - but to be fair, he's afraid of his own shadow, so that's not saying much - but it's still really cool...I'm looking forward to putting it up!

When does a haunter/Halloween lover NOT need more stretchy web? Never, I tell you!

I am so loving this vintage-looking sign - and it's heavier than it looks! Now the only problem is deciding where to put it....but that's a problem I'm more than happy to have! 

There was also a couple of fabric doggy bones in the box and a really cool Halloween cookbook - I remember taking pics of them individually, but I can't find the shots.......

And this little wooden skull - I must make plans for him! He deserves to be front and center for something! 

Thank you again for all the wonderful things Windborn! You've made a very happy victim!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

SO as promised it is later. First I am going to geek out a second. 

The reapers box arrived, I armed my self with package opening tools. This was still not enough. The reaper held tight the skin of the goods that I had to retrieve the silver werewolf slaying sword to finally pull the skin off. To behold the Gray Barrier of Possession. It refused to come off. I wrestled the magic powers of this Pandora's box. The reaper must be holding some real evil to require such protection. 

Opened to find the card. "Awesome! Now I can see who this Creature of the night is!" Wrong teased me with yet "Secret Reaper" Doh! Well I move forward. At this time I have decided that my reaper is part arachnid. Nearly every item was wrapped then secured with what looked like the beginning of a Spiders meal. Time to find Garden shears and wipe the blood off!

I would not believe that any of the items even shifted if the box was upside down by the Jabba Walkie himself. 

All and all it made it more fun to open the entire time. 

Potion Bottles, Potion Labels (Loads of them), a metal spider (probably a representative of the reaper), a couple of window hangs, The stack of books that my wife and I have been debating about buying. a little skull (you always can use those), Dracula Door Knocker, A stocking mask, and the Awesome Frankenstein Serving tray. 

Thank You reaper! Great Job in making that fun, Hope you reveal yourself. Until then you are The Dark Spider.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

So glad you liked everything! The box was recycled from my own reap - the box I had ready was too small and since that one was there... 
So glad things didn't get broken - I was so worried for the ghostie in his jar!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Great gifts everyone. Love the Frankenstein serving tray.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, DeadEd! Love the metal spider!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

I am so happy you liked it all. So sorry plaque was broken. I hope it all fits in your theme rooms. I tried to find unique items


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you Maura Lynch. We enjoyed the reap.


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Sidnami said:


> Thank you Maura Lynch. We enjoyed the reap.


Glad you liked it! And I'm happy to see the shadowbox arrived in one piece, though it looks like a bit of paint scraped off the skeleton? Oh well.  Sorry I forgot to include a card!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Sidnami, the skeleton shadow box is neat!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

lilangel_66071 said:


> I am so happy you liked it all. So sorry plaque was broken. I hope it all fits in your theme rooms. I tried to find unique items


You did great!

I look at it this way about the plaque - it adds character and makes it look like an ancient piece that people really ought to be wary about.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

blueczarina said:


> I just got an awesome reap from my secret reaper! I do not know who you are, but if you made that box and candle holder you are awesomely talented, either way its an awesome set. The box and candle holder are so cool. I love the sugar skulls! The contents of my monster kit are awesome as well. Very cool bottles. I'm afraid one bottle didn't make the transit well. It's all good though reaper. I'm a crafter and I have all the contents- the black powder, the neat teeth, and the labels which I got off the bottles fine. I'm just going to get a bottle tomorrow (and a candle worthy of my awesome candle holder) from Hobby Lobby and put it back together to complete my box. I think I can put it together about the same. That is awesome stuff though. Thank You!


I'm your reaper totally bummed that the bottle broke.  I cannot take credit for the box just the hand sculpted teeth. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

So glad you liked everything! I'm so sorry that the box was late, but I'm glad the items were a hit. Also, I was paranoid as all, that the items were going to break....thus the ridiculous amounts of tape.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

AZHalloweenScare said:


> I'm your reaper totally bummed that the bottle broke.  I cannot take credit for the box just the hand sculpted teeth.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I'm so glad to know who my reaper is! And its alright. I have the bits to put back in a bottle. No worries.  I did love my gift and those teeth are neat. What are they made out of? You did a good job on those. I did truly love my gift. Its quite up my alley and looks cool sitting there with its spooky bottle contents.Thank You so much AZHalloweenScare!


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

blueczarina said:


> I'm so glad to know who my reaper is! And its alright. I have the bits to put back in a bottle. No worries.  I did love my gift and those teeth are neat. What are they made out of? You did a good job on those. I did truly love my gift. Its quite up my alley and looks cool sitting there with its spooky bottle contents.


Clay and then painted them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Now just a dad gum minute!! A 3D printed jack-O-Lantern???


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

AZHalloweenScare said:


> Clay and then painted them.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk



Very cool, they look nice and grave robbed.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I love it! And did I read that right? It glows in the dark too?? Geez guys! How can I keep up? That was totally unexpected! So cool!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Edgar Allan Poe-st cards? I couldn't mail them either, a frame is a great idea.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

A Halloween coloring book? Ok, I need this now. I always look at the the Castle, and garden design books, now halloween is on the list too. Great stuff!


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you to my reaper for the awesome card and paper Halloween decorations!


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

I have my pics but I'm not getting them to
Load. Any suggestions?


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I received a box from my Reaper on yesterday but it was too late to enjoy it. I can't wait to get home to open it!


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

[/SIZE]
II wasin the barn working on our haunt when in comes hubby (from installing the gate opener) with this huge box saying "she's been waiting for youuuuuuu"! I want he'd it up and fan to the house! It was à great rep with stuff I really needed and almost bought last night in party city! The one was just to long and only one register open, so I just put it back and left. So thank you thank you thank you Pumpkin Queen for my AWSOME reap! I love it all!!!!! Here's what I got.........

I aft had creepy cloth, labels an skeletons in my basket at party city. I thrifted some great bottles yesterday so I really needed those labels for my witch potions! And the box is going to look great on her fireplace mantle! I'll take pics after I get it all set up!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spinechiller, fun paper decorations...you could frame some of those!

Great reap, Kitty! Love the labels, ornament and the witch boots. (...and cute puppies!!)


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Oh, and aren't the witch shoes great!!! My fur babies even loved them!!!! They're going right beside the door of the cottage on an old rug or something along with her broom!!!!!

Again thank you so much Pumpkin Queen !!! I love it all so much! You are FABULOUS!!!!!


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

terri73 said:


> I have my pics but I'm not getting them to
> Load. Any suggestions?


I wish I could tell you but I don't know either! I took the pics with my tablet and then attached them.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Eee everyones reaps look great!! I'm excited for mine to get here!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

terri73 said:


> I have my pics but I'm not getting them to
> Load. Any suggestions?


terri, are you trying to load them from your computer or your phone? I used my computer but first had to resize them through Paint. Does it say anything when you try to upload?


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Played catch up on pictures while dear victim #2's project is drying ---seriously why can't modge podge smell like pumpkin spice???

So many awesome reaps!!!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ok, so I warned my victim that I would be posting pictures today if she hadn't by now. I have heard nothing, so here is what I sent my victim this year! I bought all of the smaller stuff, made the labels for the bottles (and filled them with goodies that matched the content labels after picture was taken, made the Sam prop ( from the movie Trick R Treat that she likes ) Individually bubble/paper wrapped each item, hot glued spiders on each package in the box, drew the spider web all over the box, then I finished that with spider stickers!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Fantastic reap, jb1sb2. Your victim was very lucky!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

jb1sb2 said:


> Ok, so I warned my victim that I would be posting pictures today if she hadn't by now. I have heard nothing, so here is what I sent my victim this year! I bought all of the smaller stuff, made the labels for the bottles (and filled them with goodies that matched the content labels after picture was taken, made the Sam prop ( from the movie Trick R Treat that she likes ) Individually bubble/paper wrapped each item, hot glued spiders on each package in the box, drew the spider web all over the box, then I finished that with spider stickers!



I love your Sam!! I am trying to make one as we speak. Any tips?? The one you made is amazing! Lucky victim.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

That Sam is fantastic!!!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

jb1sb2 said:


> Ok, so I warned my victim that I would be posting pictures today if she hadn't by now. I have heard nothing, so here is what I sent my victim this year! I bought all of the smaller stuff, made the labels for the bottles (and filled them with goodies that matched the content labels after picture was taken, made the Sam prop ( from the movie Trick R Treat that she likes ) Individually bubble/paper wrapped each item, hot glued spiders on each package in the box, drew the spider web all over the box, then I finished that with spider stickers!




_That is an AWESOME reap jb1sb2! Just like you, I've not heard anything from my victim either. I know she's alive and well because she has a youtube channel and keeps pushing out videos twice a week on her channel about how much she "loves Halloween". I wish she just loved manners as much, lol. It's sad that we go through all of this for our victims and we don't even get a simple "thank you". I can tell you, you hit it out of the park with this reap! AMAZING JOB!!!_


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Fantastic reap, jb1sb2. Your victim was very lucky!


 Thanks!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

purpleferrets3 said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so I warned my victim that I would be posting pictures today if she hadn't by now. I have heard nothing, so here is what I sent my victim this year! I bought all of the smaller stuff, made the labels for the bottles (and filled them with goodies that matched the content labels after picture was taken, made the Sam prop ( from the movie Trick R Treat that she likes ) Individually bubble/paper wrapped each item, hot glued spiders on each package in the box, drew the spider web all over the box, then I finished that with spider stickers!
> ...


Thank you! Sorry I am just getting back to you. I posted that and then had to get back to my Halloween projects. As far as advice, take your time, walk away when you need to, you can always come back to it, and Michaels is an amazing wonderful world of creative ideas! LOL!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hilda said:


> That Sam is fantastic!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

GiggleFairy said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so I warned my victim that I would be posting pictures today if she hadn't by now. I have heard nothing, so here is what I sent my victim this year! I bought all of the smaller stuff, made the labels for the bottles (and filled them with goodies that matched the content labels after picture was taken, made the Sam prop ( from the movie Trick R Treat that she likes ) Individually bubble/paper wrapped each item, hot glued spiders on each package in the box, drew the spider web all over the box, then I finished that with spider stickers!
> ...


Thank you very much!  I am not to thrilled about the same things as you. I edited out a whole second paragraph about that. But I decided this thread should stay postitive and let everyone else enjoy their Reaping. I will be posting that other paragraph in the discussion thread.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

jb1sb2 said:


> Ok, so I warned my victim that I would be posting pictures today if she hadn't by now. I have heard nothing, so here is what I sent my victim this year! I bought all of the smaller stuff, made the labels for the bottles (and filled them with goodies that matched the content labels after picture was taken, made the Sam prop ( from the movie Trick R Treat that she likes ) Individually bubble/paper wrapped each item, hot glued spiders on each package in the box, drew the spider web all over the box, then I finished that with spider stickers!


This was great! I'm sorry your victim didn't post anything, I'm glad you did. Sam looks great too!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Lady Arsenic said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so I warned my victim that I would be posting pictures today if she hadn't by now. I have heard nothing, so here is what I sent my victim this year! I bought all of the smaller stuff, made the labels for the bottles (and filled them with goodies that matched the content labels after picture was taken, made the Sam prop ( from the movie Trick R Treat that she likes ) Individually bubble/paper wrapped each item, hot glued spiders on each package in the box, drew the spider web all over the box, then I finished that with spider stickers!
> ...


Thanks! Don't worry, I am too busy with Halloween projects for myself to let this get me down!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I posted this in the discussion thread too, but will here too . if at the end of reaper after everyone gets their gifts, please message me if you have not been thanked in any way for your gifts,(not if not pictures were posted because sometimes that isn't the fault of the victim, but no internet, or some other issues.) but did not post that it was received, then message me about it,,, telling me who it was and I will file it until next year, and deal with them


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

tzgirls123 said:


> Aaaand, Now for the Pictures!!!
> 
> First, I arrived home today to a box as big as my 3 year old!! The decorations were so cool & my son couldn't wait to help me open it
> 
> ...


Wow, I love your awesome reap.



Godcrusher said:


> Ok Time for Pics . Thanks to my FANTASTIC Reaper Frankie's Girl. You hit it out of the park with your gifts. Now with no further ado the pics 1st pics are the 2 sides of a storage bag, Love the MS/MR Frankie on the bag
> 
> Bloody hand window cling Sorry for the crap pic but its a mini Strobe light
> 
> ...


 Another amazing reap. That decorated box is to die for.



ooojen said:


> There's both good and bad in that. There are some wonderful reaps, but I bet there are others like me who just don't have the resources (time, in my case) to clear that bar. Rather than disappoint our victims by only sending a few nice items, we don't take part.
> It's fun to check in now and then, and see some of what's being exchanged, anyway.


 I've seen the things you have crafted, and they are in no way under any bar.



Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> I was reaped!!!! Thank you so much NormalLikeYou!! I love love everything. My reaper made me a homemade bubbling cauldron(I can't wait to try it out), fake fire to sit it on, kitchen towels, a mug with witches on it, and a awesome homemade tombstone!!
> 
> View attachment 330825
> 
> ...


Great tombstone. I'd like to see the bubbling cauldron in action.



WitchyKitty said:


> Loving all the reaps!! Halloweenboy101, NBC Trivial Pursuit is very cool...AZHalloweenScare, love all the treasure chests (treasure chest with KitKats and other candy, mmmm)...CrypticCuriosity, love the wreath...MummyOf5, love the giant skull and potion bottle...kab, nice voodoo items and the skeleton wall sconces are fun...lisa48317, great masks and figurines, and I love your present inspector, lol...kardec, love the vintage cat so much, and the book for your little one is so cute...witchymom, fantastic reap and your tombstone is wonderful...imthegoddess, wow, lots of stuff, cool witch boots, candles, pumpkin towel, love the little owl and whatever those three little black cats are that are sooo cute...Godcrusher, great skeleton curtain and the skeleton puzzle looks fun...tzgirls, love those beautiful plates, the tarot cards and the awesome tombstone...spooky girl, love the cauldron, tombstone and witchy mug.


Thank you



Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Oh, and as I was sitting and typing my last post, my dogs went nuts at the door and I looked out to see the post man running away quickly...I was reaped! I am over the moon ecstatic right now. I cannot say thank you enough to the wonderful blueczarina! Thank you, your handcrafted items will be treasured always! I'm here by myself, minus the dogs, but I was talking to myself...although does it count if the dogs are here, I think not  I was pulling each item out going "oh my God! I loooove this so much. This is amazing! Ohhhh look at this one!" Seriously, so, so happy right now.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 330953


 Each item is perfect.



A little bit scary said:


> OK I am so excited to show you guys and ghouls my reaping for I am one happy victim. Sorry for the delay in posting the pictures that site would not except the picture sizes and every external website I used would not make them small enough but I finally figured it out, and without further adieu here are the lovely things I received from my mystery reaper....
> 
> View attachment 330961
> this one made me screech with delight when I took it out of the box, I do love it so.
> ...


 I love it all. Such a nice job.



Lil Spook said:


> I was reaped!! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> What the heck!!!
> ARE. YOU. KIDDING. ME?!?!?
> ...


 Wow, those are some nice items.




moony_1 said:


> Posting from my phone so not sure how well this will go....huge thank you to Lil' Spook �� for my reaper gift! Blown away by your generosity and your thoughtfulness! Love every single item! I love the raven print and wondering how you made it! (the one with the excerpt from The Raven.) Myself and the oldest saw your post about tour victim being reaped just before my previous post and we guessed it was you! (the pic on the box of the creepy doll was what got us thinking!) BUT we then second guessed ourselves because of the shipping label and our lack of geography skills. Beautiful items, but my favorites by far are definitely the homemade touches. Love love love it all, and after a crappy day, it was a wonderful pick me up! The boys went nuts and "oh this will be perfect foe our witch theme!" with every opened item. They can't wait to paint their skulls and were blown away you knew their names! You are currently bigger than santa in our house haha. Even the cats are now loving the wrapping and the boxes! Happy Halloween! Thank you a million times over!
> View attachment 331561
> View attachment 331569
> View attachment 331577
> ...


 I love it all. Great job reaper.



booswife02 said:


> Of course my pics didn't attach....trying again
> View attachment 331617
> 
> View attachment 331625
> ...


I'm so jealous. I've wanted a FCG for years.



Tannasgach said:


> My Reaper spoiled me rotten!
> I get this big box today with a picture of EAP and Poe quotes on the outside
> 
> 
> ...


Someone has some serious tallent. And, Hello little friend. Love the egyptian things and the boxes. Love the boxes.



Halloween Havoc said:


> I have been patiently waiting for my package to come and to my surprise......it came today. It was well worth the wait. My reaper AKA Pretty Little Nightmare took extra care to make sure she read my list and found the best items for our haunt this year. Thank you so much!!!!!! I absolutely loved everything in the box. My son was so super excited to see all the great things we can add and know it was all for him. He says to tell you, you are very cool for including him and thinking about what my wants were!!!
> View attachment 331921


 That baller with the eyeball so so creapy. Great job.



GiggleFairy said:


> _My daughter and I stayed up until after 5 am this morning and I set my alarm for 2 pm today and my daughter never went to sleep. She's been louder than a jackass in a tin box and my morning has been hellacious. But what do I hear at noon while my daughter is in the other room? The small "beep" of the postman's package checker. Could it be?
> 
> YES! I was reaped.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a score with those medical tools.


Halloeve55 said:


> My mail lady pulled up when I was weeding my driveway..I knew I had been reaped! Yay!!! Thank you so much Printersdevil! I LOVE everything!!!
> I love all the little witchy things you got me..they will all go nicely with my shadow box.The black and silver crow statue and sign will go nicely with my decor too!
> Your wand is cool!!! And the spell book is awesome!! I actually had my eyes on a garden set a couple of weeks ago..glad I waited! And the LIGHTS!! I LOVE THEM! They are too cool! Can't wait till the kids see them in action! Thank you so much for this great reap! And sorry to hear about your sister..Hope all is well. Happy Halloween!
> 
> ...


What a great reap.



ScaredyKat said:


> Okay so I am terrible. I've been so busy moving I forgot to post here. So sorry reaper!
> These cute stickers
> View attachment 332873
> 
> ...


Love both the wreath and the till death hanging. 



Paint It Black said:


> I have been reaped!!! Thank you so much to my reaper, lilangel-66071, for making and finding such unique items for me! First off, I am so impressed that she made me a glow-in-the-dark jack-o-lantern on her 3-D printer!!! Unbelievable! she also found me a very cool brass bell that you mount on the wall, a brass dragon, a cute voodoo doll toothpick holder, and a plaque for the yard. Thank you again. What a super reap! I love it all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool candle


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Jb1sb2.....I love your Sam, although T or T is a movie I haven't seen. Don't know how I missed it! OK may have to copy yours and make one of my own just for kicks, that is if you don't mind.

Love the glowy 3D pumpkin, that is so different and beautiful!

Lil Spook Love your reap and I really love your mantle.....it looks fabulous!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

I was reaped I love everything Purpleferrets3!


































I hope this worked the pictures are not wanting to post. I don't know why they are not showing up, I will ask Pumpkinking later as he is working on his capstone paper for his masters.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

bethene said:


> I posted this in the discussion thread too, but will here too . if at the end of reaper after everyone gets their gifts, please message me if you have not been thanked in any way for your gifts,(not if not pictures were posted because sometimes that isn't the fault of the victim, but no internet, or some other issues.) but did not post that it was received, then message me about it,,, telling me who it was and I will file it until next year, and deal with them


Thanks! I like how you worded it........."deal with them".....you mean.....flying monkeys? I'll get you my pretties! Thanks Bethene!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Pumpkinqueen29 said:


> I was reaped I love everything Purpleferrets3!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His masters? Awesome! You go. Dr. Pumpkinking!


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

I've been reaped! Thank you so much, McBernes! All of this is amazing. My mum can attest to the fact that I gasped every time I unwrapped something. 

Despite the judging look on Bella Lugosi's face, she loves everything as much as I do. 








Two bags of bath bombs (these smell amazing, by the way), three cat toys, and a container of catnip. Not pictured: Bella waiting patiently out of frame until I told her she could play with her new toys!








Ia! Ia! Cthulhu fhtagn! 








This is adorable. I'm thinking it'll go perfectly right on top of the shoe shelf at my front door. 








This is what convinced me you're psychic. I've been hunting for a wreath to hang on my front door for weeks!








A crow AND Ouija print? Honestly--can I tattoo this design on me?








There are no words for how much I love this sign. It's gonna go up on my "art wall" in my bedroom.








Again--thank you so much! I feel so spoiled.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

This is McBernes. My computer is in the shop and I'm on my wife's computer. She will post pics soon. THANK YOU Lairmistress!!!! I know the animatronic took some work and it is AWESOME! The door knocker is going on our front door and staying year round! And thank you too for the book and the other things!
Such a really great box of Halloween goodness!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

JoyfulCrow said:


> I've been reaped! Thank you so much, McBernes! All of this is amazing. My mum can attest to the fact that I gasped every time I unwrapped something.
> 
> Despite the judging look on Bella Lugosi's face, she loves everything as much as I do.
> View attachment 335905
> ...


We are so glad that you liked everything! Hope Bella loves her kitty toys. The McBernes


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Cute book that our daughter loved







This cool guy. Never seen one like him before He will go well with our other skele-animals







A super spooky window cling







This awesome zombie guy who moves! 







Door knocker which is going to look great on our front door 







This cool book that I know our daughter is going to love







and this neat coin bag







group shot







thanks LairMistress we love everything :-D


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

jb1sb2 said:


> Ok, so I warned my victim that I would be posting pictures today if she hadn't by now. I have heard nothing, so here is what I sent my victim this year! I bought all of the smaller stuff, made the labels for the bottles (and filled them with goodies that matched the content labels after picture was taken, made the Sam prop ( from the movie Trick R Treat that she likes ) Individually bubble/paper wrapped each item, hot glued spiders on each package in the box, drew the spider web all over the box, then I finished that with spider stickers!


OMG that sam!!!!!! If your victim doesnt want him she can send him my way I love that!!!!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

LOVE the Sam, Door Knocker & 3d Pumpkin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

We're so glad you like the things we sent you! You are very welcome!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Mr. McBernes, you're very welcome! I'm glad that nothing was damaged. The shiatsu zombie gear didn't quite fit this shiatsu unit as well as it did the one that I intended to send. 

I made it to fit one that I'd bought months ago, but after putting it all together, I found that the unit no longer worked. I tried to find a replacement at thrift stores, but didn't have any luck.

So this base is actually one that someone else set up for me, but they're pretty easy to make, and usually not hard to find. I know that I'll find one to rebuild mine with. I'd gotten the idea from them, anyway. Actually it went over so well, I plan on making two for our cemetery. 

This one probably needs some tweaking to look just right. When I tested it, he kept turning his head, as if wiping his nose on his shirt! I'm sure that you can give him what he needs to be more scary. 

I hope that your daughter likes her items. I had the grand idea of making her a glass dome necklace pendant, with a picture of Ruby Gloom. I even watched an episode, to see if I could get more ideas from it. It's a cute show!

I only found one picture of her that didn't have a watermark on it, and I couldn't get it sized small enough for the glass domes that I have. I bought some Ice Resin, because I've wanted to work with it anyway, but I made a big mess of it. I'll keep trying, and if I get one right, I'll send it along later.

My 5 yr old son enjoyed watching the show with me too.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, amazing gifts!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I also received a wonderful day of the dead mood ring from nhh, from the hospital gift shop of all things...even while being discharged from the hospital, her and her hubby thought of me ! You guys rock! Thank you so much!! Will get pictures posted soon


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Joyful Crow, love the Hitchhiking Ghosts sign...and Bella is adorable!!

Mr. and Mrs. Mcbernes, awesome door knocker!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

GiggleFairy said:


> _That is an AWESOME reap jb1sb2! Just like you, I've not heard anything from my victim either. I know she's alive and well because she has a youtube channel and keeps pushing out videos twice a week on her channel about how much she "loves Halloween". I wish she just loved manners as much, lol. It's sad that we go through all of this for our victims and we don't even get a simple "thank you". I can tell you, you hit it out of the park with this reap! AMAZING JOB!!!_


I would be tempted to comment something on her youtube post. But that is just me.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, I wasn't expecting a second package from my reaper! 
(sorry I wasn't able to get online sooner - it was on my porch when I got home yesterday!)

Thanks a second time to guttercat!

These very stylish dudes. 







I already have a scent cube thingy in my warmer - the house smells so good!
and spiders!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reaps, lisa! I have those scented wax cubes...I agree, they smell so good!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I would like to thank my Reaper (candy creature) for sending me a huge box of nothing but the absolute best Halloween goodies! I am so in love with everything, especially all of the Peanuts items!!! I used one of the mugs this morning and I can't even tell you how grateful I am for that snow globe, which I wanted but did not buy....and that Snoopy Pop figure is everything! I can't wait to wear the scarf! I read your card and I want you to know that the blanket you spoke about is absolutely adorable and that I did not get the ochance to decide what I would use it for because someone who's very dear to me, stole it from the box and has decided to keep it for himself (see pic below). I want to send a special thank you from my beloved Tyger whom I would have to fight if I wanted to take it back. Lastly, I love the vintage JOL pail!! I didn't have one like it! Thank you again so much !!! 

** sorry for the sideways pics, I'm not sure how to correct it but if anyone knows how to fix them, please let me know. thanks


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

mb24, awesome reap! Love all the "It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown" items!


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Great reaps everyone! 

I love Bella, the creepy claw, the blanks around the baby, the door knocker, the peanuts, all of it!!!
We have some excellent reapers in our midst!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

jb1sb2 said:


> Ok, so I warned my victim that I would be posting pictures today if she hadn't by now. I have heard nothing, so here is what I sent my victim this year! I bought all of the smaller stuff, made the labels for the bottles (and filled them with goodies that matched the content labels after picture was taken, made the Sam prop ( from the movie Trick R Treat that she likes ) Individually bubble/paper wrapped each item, hot glued spiders on each package in the box, drew the spider web all over the box, then I finished that with spider stickers!


Love Love Love the Sam from Trick r Treat!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

jb1sb2 said:


> Ok, so I warned my victim that I would be posting pictures today if she hadn't by now. I have heard nothing, so here is what I sent my victim this year! I bought all of the smaller stuff, made the labels for the bottles (and filled them with goodies that matched the content labels after picture was taken, made the Sam prop ( from the movie Trick R Treat that she likes ) Individually bubble/paper wrapped each item, hot glued spiders on each package in the box, drew the spider web all over the box, then I finished that with spider stickers!


I really like the potion bottles you made, and your Sam is outstanding.


JoyfulCrow said:


> I've been reaped! Thank you so much, McBernes! All of this is amazing. My mum can attest to the fact that I gasped every time I unwrapped something.
> 
> Despite the judging look on Bella Lugosi's face, she loves everything as much as I do.
> View attachment 335905
> ...


 I love the hand, the wreath and the hitch hiking ghost sign.



MrsMcbernes said:


> Cute book that our daughter loved
> View attachment 335977
> 
> This cool guy. Never seen one like him before He will go well with our other skele-animals
> ...


Nice reap.



Vsalz said:


> Omg- good things come to those who wait. I got my reap today and it just blew me away. Everything was so perfect to my taste I could have made them myself. Thank you MB24.
> 
> Here's the whole haul:
> 
> ...


The graphics on everything are a feast for the eyes. I love how everything was pulled together. Those wall hangings are so unique; I've never seen them before.



kmeyer1313 said:


> This talking doorbell scared the crud out of one of our cats - but to be fair, he's afraid of his own shadow, so that's not saying much - but it's still really cool...I'm looking forward to putting it up!
> 
> When does a haunter/Halloween lover NOT need more stretchy web? Never, I tell you!
> 
> ...


I love the box, and your fur baby is beautiful.



DeadED said:


> SO as promised it is later. First I am going to geek out a second.
> 
> The reapers box arrived, I armed my self with package opening tools. This was still not enough. The reaper held tight the skin of the goods that I had to retrieve the silver werewolf slaying sword to finally pull the skin off. To behold the Gray Barrier of Possession. It refused to come off. I wrestled the magic powers of this Pandora's box. The reaper must be holding some real evil to require such protection.
> 
> ...


I love the metal spider and the Franenstein tray.



JoyfulCrow said:


> Glad you liked it! And I'm happy to see the shadowbox arrived in one piece, though it looks like a bit of paint scraped off the skeleton? Oh well.  Sorry I forgot to include a card!


I'd love a better look at the shaddow box. Do you have another picture. It looks really cool.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Such great reaps! Everyone here is so talented and takes the time to make just that perfect thing for their victims. Love this time of year so much!


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

I've been reaped!!! pics and thank you to follow!!


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

im the goddess said:


> I'd love a better look at the shaddow box. Do you have another picture. It looks really cool.


I don't, unfortunately. I forgot to snap pictures of everything before packaging it all up.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Just wanted to share with my sr witchful thinking, all the potion jars I made this weekend with her labels and supplies


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

mb24 said:


> I would like to thank my Reaper (candy creature) for sending me a huge box of nothing but the absolute best Halloween goodies! I am so in love with everything, especially all of the Peanuts items!!! I used one of the mugs this morning and I can't even tell you how grateful I am for that snow globe, which I wanted but did not buy....and that Snoopy Pop figure is everything! I can't wait to wear the scarf! I read your card and I want you to know that the blanket you spoke about is absolutely adorable and that I did not get the ochance to decide what I would use it for because someone who's very dear to me, stole it from the box and has decided to keep it for himself (see pic below). I want to send a special thank you from my beloved Tyger whom I would have to fight if I wanted to take it back. Lastly, I love the vintage JOL pail!! I didn't have one like it! Thank you again so much !!!
> 
> ** sorry for the sideways pics, I'm not sure how to correct it but if anyone knows how to fix them, please let me know. thanks
> 
> ...


Glad you liked everything. I have been in the mountains for the last four days out of range of internet and had been wondering if the post office finally decided to deliver your gift and if everything made it o.k. I'm glad Tyger liked the baby blanket that I used as bubble wrap for the mugs. Cute puppy. I meant to try to get a gift receipt for the Snoopy Pop in case you had already bought one for your self and needed to exchange it for one of the other three characters, but of course I forgot. I could only find the Charlie Brown wearing a mask and the Snoopy, and did not ever see the Lucy or Charlie Brown wearing a sheet.

I first picked up the other design of snowglobe and put it back when I saw this one. Unfortunately I forgot to test it to make sure it worked. When I went to show my friend, the bats did not automatically swirl around when you played the music so I had to find another Walgreens to make the exchange. Luckily I was able to find one that worked. Walgreens had only barely started putting anything out in my area. Finally, about a week before the shipping deadline they started to put a few things on display.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

tzgirls123 said:


> Just wanted to share with my sr witchful thinking, all the potion jars I made this weekend with her labels and supplies
> View attachment 337193
> View attachment 337193


I have one of those little cabinets and have been meaning to find bottles for it. Yours looks super. Then I have to work on getting images small for them.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

How many are still waiting on Reaps to arrive?


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Yep. I have a 3 d printer and used glow in the dark filament ?


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I love it! And did I read that right? It glows in the dark too?? Geez guys! How can I keep up? That was totally unexpected! So cool!


Yes it was made on my 3D printer with glow in the dark pla plastic?


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Now just a dad gum minute!! A 3D printed jack-O-Lantern???


. Yep things are bit high tech in my house ha


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

printersdevil said:


> How many are still waiting on Reaps to arrive?


-raises hand- Patiently though!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

kmeyer1313 said:


> I am so loving this vintage-looking sign - and it's heavier than it looks! Now the only problem is deciding where to put it....but that's a problem I'm more than happy to have!
> 
> Thank you again for all the wonderful things Windborn! You've made a very happy victim!


That cat sign is adorable!

So many good reaps to catch up on! I've seen awesome pumpkins, tombstones, and, most importantly, tons of thought and hard work put into all the reaps. Nicely done!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

I was double reaped! I received an unexpected package a few days ago and opened it up to find a ton of Halloween items. The package includes 2 board signs, 2 small light-up pumpkins, 2 light-up witch lanterns, a blacklight bulb, a ceramic ghost candle holder, nylon trick-or-treat bag, tiny reaper, Halloween DVD, and 2 image-changing wall art pieces. There were also some odds and ends thrown in like chattering teeth & an eyeball. I especially like the 2 framed pieces as they'll look great in my baby's nursery for the holiday.

I'm not sure if I missed a note, but I didn't find the username of my reaper. The shipping label listed the package as originating in California. Thank you so much surprise reaper! Great haul! I apologize for not getting the pictures posted earlier. I went into labor early at 35 weeks (this past Thursday night) and my daughter has been in the NICU for an esophageal issue. She's getting fixed up today and should go home in a few weeks (around the time of her original due date of October 24th) once she heals and gains some weight. I'm very anxious to get her home, and I'm sure she'll enjoy seeing all of the Halloween decorations!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great surprise reap, Kardec! 

Congrats on your daughter!!! Sending lots of healing energy and hope she heals up, fast, so she can come home!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Pumpkinqueen29 said:


> I was reaped I love everything Purpleferrets3!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried to message you to see if you wanted me to post the pictures I took before shipping but it keeps telling me your inbox is full


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

According to tracking my victim should have received their gifts.  I hope everything arrived okay and that they liked everything.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

katshead42 said:


> According to tracking my victim should have received their gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club. Passing you a beverage. :/


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow! fantastic reaps everyone. just amazing gifts.
to my victim, did you receive the spider webbing I sent?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Kardec---Congratulations on the new baby. Prayers for all of you as you go through this on the path to getting her healed and home. What a special extra Suprise Reaper she was!


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

MacabreWeb said:


> -raises hand- Patiently though!


Same here.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Kardec251985 said:


> I went into labor early at 35 weeks (this past Thursday night) and my daughter has been in the NICU for an esophageal issue. She's getting fixed up today and should go home in a few weeks (around the time of her original due date of October 24th) once she heals and gains some weight. I'm very anxious to get her home, and I'm sure she'll enjoy seeing all of the Halloween


Congratulations! Our thoughts and prayers are with you and she'll be home and growing soon.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> How many are still waiting on Reaps to arrive?


I am, but I received a teaser a couple of weeks ago, so assuming my reaping is enroute. UPS hasn't been this way yet today either, so there's still hope!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> How many are still waiting on Reaps to arrive?


raises hand too...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Kelloween said:


> raises hand too...


Didn't someone say something about the first to sign up would be the last to get reaped?  Just kidding, though it looks like there's at least five of us that haven't been reaped yet.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

kardec, I think that 2nd reap was your daughter's first reap.  Congratulations! Glad to here you're home but it must be hard without your daughter. I hope she heals quickly and is home with her Mommy soon.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Oh my gosh!! I just got back from being on a cruise and I finally got caught up!! 40 pages behind!! 

Some many great reaps 

And Tanna, you are welcome, so glad you liked your reap! Loved having you as my Victim!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Congrats on the new baby!!! 

I'm sorry to hear she is in NICU!!! Sending happy healing thoughts your way!!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> How many are still waiting on Reaps to arrive?


"raises hand too" But no worries, got an awesome teaser letter!!!  I never mind the waiting, its always fun looking forward to getting an awesome package!

Loving everyones reaps so far!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok, kelloween,your reapings are on the way, as is Lizzy's,
and kp kitty....I messaged other reapers too


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

A HUGE thank you to lizzieborden!! I absolutely love my gifts!! I'm so thankful to add them to my collection!! Here's the second part of my reaping!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love the HP box, Halloween Queen!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

There are so many fantastic things in this Secret Reaper. I am sorry that I have not been too active in this thread. I have been tied up with my foot problem and also getting my sister readjusted after and stroke and getting her moved this past weekend from Texas to Arizona to live with her son and DIL.

I have been reading and seeing all the great photos. Mostly I have done that on my phone so I have not commented a lot. Trust me, I have been blown away with all the cool things that have been crafted, repurposed or bought. I just love this forum and the members so much.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

lizzyborden said:


> Didn't someone say something about the first to sign up would be the last to get reaped?  Just kidding, though it looks like there's at least five of us that haven't been reaped yet.


Raises Hand....but the waiting is part of it!


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello guys!!!!!! Here are my photos of the amazing things my secret reaper got meeeeeeeeeeee!!! They are perfect!!!!! Thank you Giggle Fairy!!!!!!!! I appreciate everything!!!! Hope you see this post!! Hope you also have a spooky October and Halloween!!!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, Halloween Happy! Love that skull and the bat!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

MrsMcbernes said:


> This is McBernes. My computer is in the shop and I'm on my wife's computer. She will post pics soon. THANK YOU Lairmistress!!!! I know the animatronic took some work and it is AWESOME! The door knocker is going on our front door and staying year round! And thank you too for the book and the other things!
> Such a really great box of Halloween goodness!



_Aside from loving your reap, I AM TOTALLY IN LOVE WITH YOUR CAT'S NAME!!! We have Esmeralda (Esme'), Winifred (Winnie) and One-Eyed Willie, The Pirate Cat (he's really one-eyed.)_


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Halloween_Queen said:


> So I'm super excited about this gift!! I'm in LOVE the ghost carrying a pumpkin blowmold!! And this super awesome creepy sign to go along with it!! PLUS There's more to come!!! I'm sooo excited!! Who ever you are, thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 327113





Halloween_Queen said:


> A HUGE thank you to lizzieborden!! I absolutely love my gifts!! I'm so thankful to add them to my collection!! Here's the second part of my reaping!!
> 
> View attachment 339361
> 
> View attachment 339353


So glad you liked everything! I had fun putting it all together.


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

*I've been reaped! *

I'm finally getting a chance to post my pics!  

I was away at a big pinball tournament this past weekend and was wondering the whole time if my package might arrive while I was gone... (I even had my mom swing by my house to make sure nothing was left on our doorstep!) 

Sure enough, when I got back and was able to check the mail I saw a bright orange envelope and got so excited! (And then I saw the key saying that a package was waiting!) My husband orders stuff ALL the time, so I tried not to get my hopes up, but sure enough I knew it was for me because of the decorated box!  I figured the card was likely a teaser so I opened it first and sure enough was right!  
















How perfect is this card for a reaping!?!? hahaha. 

And now onto the box! 







My little guy was too exited about helping me open the box, I wasn't able to get a pic of it alone. 
















Once again, I wasn't able to get pics of each individual opening due to sneaky fingers helping me out as fast as possible, but here's a pic of everything together!  









Thanks so much reaper! I love everything and can't wait to add it all to my halloween collection. The stickers have already been getting used to create some spooky 2 year old art.  

I'm excited to see what's in my snail mail so that I can hopefully thank you personally!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Just got through all of the reaps I missed while I was out of town, and a new baby too!! Congrats on your new daughter. Everyone's reaps were awesome, thanks so much for sharing pics with the rest of us. I can't believe how generous and talented everyone here is.

jb1sb2 - that Sam you made is incredible! I hope you hear from your reaper soon.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kerimonster, love that pretty pumpkin and the raven on the skull!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Very nice reaps everyone. LizzyBordon, I love the HP box and the pumpkin you did. Halloween Happy. That's a great skull you received. Kerimonster, that pumpkin is beautiful.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Came from work and saw that I was reaped!!! A HUGE thank you to my awesome reaper!!! (I still can't figure out who you are haha!) Everything is so awesome and I loved your letter too!

The box...














Hocus Pocus Pillows!!!! 








Awesome black cat tote and witch sign








A fabulous cake stand, kitchen towels and cupcake holders & toppers!














A Halloween banner, strobe light for my pumpkins, rattlesnake eggs  , a big spider, and really cool pens from the show they write for - Z Nation! 








Thank you so so much again dear Reaper! I love everything!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome reap, hostesswiththemostess! Love the pillows, tote bag and cake stand!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh ...love the hocus pocus pillows!! And a kitty tote bag!!! Too cute!! Great reap!!


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Great reaps everyone! Love the pillows and tote!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Love the kitty bag, cake stand, a saw a Harry Potter box, and you can never have enough strobe lights to put in carved pumpkins. Never enough creepy cloth too! Congratulations on the new baby Kardeac!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I was reaped a while ago and I posted it and said thank you , and that I'd post pictures. Well, it's taken me until now to get the pictures. Just to get this one picture loaded took over an hour. Anyway, it's here. I absolutely love my reap. The pink package is treat bags I'm going to use for the neighbor kids. They get more than the rest of the tots. It pays to be my neighbor. And the other bag is lite up ghost balloons. I can't wait to see them blown up. I think I'll take them to New Orleans with me to decorate our room there. I think I'll take the bat skeleton too. You have my room half decorated already. Thank you for the skull plate. I just broke my other one, so it comes at a perfect time. Love the tin sign. I'd better watch it because I've seen my daughter eyeing it. lol And now to the crowning piece. Yes, it made it in great shape, and I just love it. Did you make it? I have it sitting on a table in front of the window, so at night you can see it's silhouette. Last night I was going to the bathroom and I saw the silhouette and said, "Bad kitty, get down." She didn't move. I said, "Winnie you know better than to be up there." I went ofer to get her down, and of course it was your kitty. lol I'm glad my husband didn't see me. I'm going to see if I can get him to fall for it. Thanks so much. You've been great!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I was reaped today! Thank you so much Witchy mom, you did great!! I took pictures, but they may be to small and I may have to enlarge them...I'll give it a try..


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

finally got them bigger!!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

That's a great score. You received a lot of nice things there. I had a couple of those flying bats one year and the tots and their parents loved them. Isn't funny the things that are popular? You never know what attracts people's attention.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

RCIAG, wow, I knew you were sending a cup and spell book, but you sent a whole extra reap. Thank you so much. The spell book is beautiful, and I've always wanted one of those fortune teller cup and saucers. I love the head and the framed hand print. I can definitely use the candles, and the solar figures will adorn my desk at work. Thank you so much.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Finally - I have a moment to post photos. I had the most awesome reap from Paint It Black, my wonderful reaper. Thank you again ever so much!!!  Pardon all of the photos, I took them as I pulled items out of the box and didn't get a photo of everything together.

First, the outside of the box.. 









I love these 









I will use the hat, band and masks. I needed this style hat too. Perfect choices.









Cute towels and a car for my son.









These awesome altered pumpkins









The matching bottle, skull bottle, coffin (and cool necklace inside)
































Every pirate needs a lock and key. 









Sugar skulls









Coloring books, one for me and one for my son.









Lastly, one more gift for my son. He loves his Punisher shirt









I love it all and will use everything. This was a very special reap and I thank Paint it Black!!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, more killer reaps.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reaps, everyone!

scareme, love the sign and vintage cat in the pumpkin!

Kelloween, love the flying bat and the hat!

imthegoddess, love the candles and the tea cup!

nhh, those pumpkin head sticks are adorable. Love the towels and the sugar skull masks with matching head pieces!


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

I got reaped last night! I got so spoiled by Palladino that tapatalk is making me do two posts to show it all. Stand by! 

I came home from a 10 hour work day to see this beauty on my porch. 























First, a pretty witch hat








Then, a not so pretty but still awesome rat 








Creepy glowing eyes 








This little goofy face guy








Two of these 








And two of these 








A grouping of glittery skulls








My new favorite necklace 








And a garland I had to hang right away








A really great belt 








And an elegant lady








Always useful








A sleek kitty bottle 








An amazing wreath that also went up right away








Makeup goodies 








A spider buddy








An adorable basket 









To be continued!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

Part two of my amazing reap from Palladino
Wearables
















Candles








Another cool belt








Books!















A pretty little lantern








Glittery makeup goodies!








Another kitty friend








And this truly gorgeous haunted house















All together








And my house in the aftermath 









I am so, so grateful, Palladino. You made my Halloween. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm so glad you liked the gifts, kbpkitty! What a lovely display you made featuring them. It's such fun to see the gifts in their new home. I'm especially relieved that the ceramic house arrived in one piece!

I do apologize for it taking so long. Halloween stuff doesn't come out as soon in Canada and I kept looking for 'one more thing'. 

You are most welcome - enjoy!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

More gifts are on their way....halloweencreature , and Lawrie.they are voming!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

kbpkitty, great reap! Love the rat, spider necklace, basket, kitty bottle, ghost lantern, natural witch...so many cool things!


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

I received my secret reaper package a few days ago. Thanks so much, I love all the items! I'll post pictures shortly.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

So many goodies! I'm truly in awe at the creativity here.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Caught up, great reaps!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Pictures of what I sent my victim pumpkinqueen29 since the ones she posted didn't work









Haunted Mansion haunted mirror








Witch Hat









Witchy banner








Sleepy Hollow Book


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Lots of cool stuff! I love the witch hats, the haunted house, the kitty bottle, it's all great!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Did I miss it? What were the keys too? Someone got a teaser of keys, did they go to something?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

so glad you enjoyed it!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Did I miss it? What were the keys too? Someone got a teaser of keys, did they go to something?


they went to a small box filled with goodies. I cannot remember who got it. I think it was a pirate reaping.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

That's a great reap Purpleferrets3.


purpleferrets3 said:


> Pictures of what I sent my victim pumpkinqueen29 since the ones she posted didn't work
> 
> View attachment 343370
> 
> ...


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Woah! You went to town! so glad you were able to get some good use out of the. Looks great!!



tzgirls123 said:


> Just wanted to share with my sr witchful thinking, all the potion jars I made this weekend with her labels and supplies
> View attachment 337193
> View attachment 337193


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Had to be away from the forum for a bit - big week at our house with my step son moving out to his own place and all the prep and excitement that goes with it. House feels kind of empty with him gone but with the quiet time I am getting caught up on the forum and the amazing reaps that happened in my absence! Had started to feel a little stressed about all that is left to do before our party this year (I always get so excited about all the ideas that I end up biting off more than I can chew!) but looking at all the wonderful talent and giving spirit has reinvigorated me!  So many great ones but here are some that stuck in my memory!

izzieborden - love that jewelry box!
Fun portrait purpleferret3
Such a great reap joyful crow! Nice work MrsMcbernes!
PaintItBlack (first of all I have always loved your screen name!) - what a great reap. lilangel-66071 that 3D printer pumpkins is awesome!
GiggleFairy—what a fantastically creepy medical kit. Nicely done kmeyer1313.
Oh my goodness jb1sb2—very glad you took and shared the photos. That Sam is to die for—love him!! Really Impressive.
Vsalz—really nice stuff and great theme. Great taste MB24!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

purpleferrets3, love all the items you sent to pumpkinqueen29!!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

I've been travelling out of town for work which means I haven't been able to open my reaper box...until today!!!
All I have to say is...dear reaper...you are AMAZING! The entire box was one generous and well thought out treat after another.
Let's start with the candles. Silver sparkles...my favorite!!! Next are 4 adorable cupcake cups (which I'm using this weekend) and 4 skeleton hand flutes (in purple...again...my favorite!)
Finally...let me tell you about the wreath she made me. It's beautiful. Photos don't even do it justice. It's classy, sophisticated, and in my favorite colors!!! It's on the door right now and will stay there until my family makes me take it down (January maybe?!?)
Thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow! lots of pages to catch up with each time I come on. and more amazing gifts. many that I would love to have.

well, I got reaped again. I want to say my reaper packed her gifts well. real well. nothing was moving in that box. took time to open each gift. lol. 
well, I got two cool potion bottles. very different from the ones I have. very nice. a wonderful sign that has the name of my haunt. and instead of saying....happy Halloween, the sign said....happy hauntings. very nice. then I opened up a bright bouquet of flowers. I LOVE it. so pastel and pretty. and the flowers had cute little teeth and eyeballs. who would have figured. lol. and there was a butterfly skeleton. and pheasant feathers set the whole look quite nicely. and then there was this chest. this nice sized chest. and the lid was open, and it had a fantastic array of artificial plants. plants with all kinds of eyeballs. even the mini cattails had eyeballs. and then it had a post it saying if you touched the plants they were deadly. I hope not, or I am dying. the potion bottles had the same label. then there was a package of seeds. moon glories. awesome. they open at night. this year I planted morning glories. had great luck with them. next year I will plant morning glories and moon glories. will be sweet. then there was this extra label. and a very pretty picture card telling me this was all from booswife. THANK YOU SO MUCH BOOS WIFE FOR SUCH AN AWESOME GIFT. I LOVE it all.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Okay I got a delivery slip in the mail which I'm glad I found as it was hiding in the front page of a catalog >.< , that my reaper gifts were attempted to be delivered Saturday (we were out of town), unfortunately I won't be able to go and pick them up til tomorrow, but happy to know it's in my city! I will be sure to post pictures once they're in my possession.


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Well, I haven't been on much this weekend but what great reaps!!!!
I'm the horses, love the cup and book
Nhh, love the box! Masks and pumpkins
Kbpkitty, you got so reaped it should be a crime!! Love the slides, skulls, cat, hat, rat, everything!! (I want it!!) 
Tye, love your purple flutes!

Congratulations on great reaps Dearies!!!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

MacabreWeb said:


> Okay I got a delivery slip in the mail which I'm glad I found as it was hiding in the front page of a catalog >.< , that my reaper gifts were attempted to be delivered Saturday (we were out of town), unfortunately I won't be able to go and pick them up til tomorrow, but happy to know it's in my city! I will be sure to post pictures once they're in my possession.


That's awesome! Can't wait to see your goodies!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

If I'm correct there's still four of us to be reaped: lawrie, halloween creature, katshead42 and myself. Is there anyone else? I have a bottle of homemade strawberry wine in the fridge just waiting to be opened, so pull up a chair and indulge with me.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice reap, Tye! Lovely wreath!

Hallorenescene, your gifts sound lovely!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I sure hope those still waiting to get reaped get your goodies soon!!!!!!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I've been reaped!!! is that what the cool kids here say? 

My packages have been opened and I love EVERYTHING. I was so happy to see it bursting with orange and pumpkins galore. My two favorite icons of Halloween are pumpkins and witches! My reaper was Hearts1003. Thank you so very very much! Onto the pictures! (Sorry in advance if any are sideways or upside down!






















Was so happy to see his face smiling back at me!







These smell so good! Pumpkin Spice and Fall Wreath!







LIGHTSSSSSSSS!!! Can never have enough and we needed some LED ones for the office, we're outta plugs in there!







Love this cutie pie! 














Much needed Halloween dish towels, pot holders, and oven mitt!I love seasonal touches like this in my kitchen!







Got the perfect place to hang this!







Sweet little pumpkin basket!







I adore these tin plates and bowl! So adorable and they remind me of vintage Halloween decor from when I was little!







More adorable little pumpkins, I can't get enough of tucking these everywhere!







And finally a wooden pumpkin, a stand up scarecrow, and two adorable ceramic pumpkins. The one on the right had a little but of a dental mishap during travel, I can touch him up! 

I love everything. I'm so happy with what I got and glad I have some strictly Autumn things I can keep up after Halloween! Thank you so very much, you got me so many things! Very generous. Thank you for making my first reaping exchange wonderful!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I got another card from my reaper today! I'm running behind and I have a class this evening so I'll try and get a pic up afterwards.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Palladino said:


> As promised, here are some photos of the Halloween Reaper gifts I rec'd from Spookerstar today!



I am so happy you enjoyed your Reap! It was great fun to stalk you, plan and craft. I had that theme a few years ago and had some left over items that made it into your box. Happy Haunting!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

MacabreWeb, great reap! Love the kitchen items and vintage bowls/plates!


----------



## restingWITCHface (Sep 27, 2013)

Macabreweb, those tin bowls are SO wonderful! Wow i have been missing out on so much swapping fun here on the forum


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

purpleferrets3 said:


> Pictures of what I sent my victim pumpkinqueen29 since the ones she posted didn't work


OMG that mirror and Sleepy Hollow book!!



MacabreWeb said:


> I've been reaped!!! is that what the cool kids here say?


Cute kitchen towels!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

There have been so many wonderful things sent this round. I really feel bad that I have not had time to comment on many. Life is just too busy to spend much time on the laptop, but I have been looking at all the photos. Great jobs everyone.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Someone has a Rescue Reap on the way!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Halloween is almost upon us. what wonderful new goodies we have to delight our guests with.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Been going to GW for years never found much worth writing home for. Ever since this reaper round I have found so many things I can use for future reaps. It's fate I tell ya. Can't wait for the next round


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Sometimes life has a way of keeping me busier than I really want to be! Here's the card my reaper sent

















Oh reaper, you are a maniacal one!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Spookerstar said:


> I am so happy you enjoyed your Reap! It was great fun to stalk you, plan and craft. I had that theme a few years ago and had some left over items that made it into your box. Happy Haunting!


Enjoy isn't the word - I was thrilled!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I have been out of the country and just now sitting down to go back and look at all of the reapings. I love that part. Everyone is such great stalkers and crafters Tannasgach I love the spooky photos you framed for Kenneth!. Those are amazing. This is going to take me days to go through but I will be loving every minute of it~



Kenneth said:


> I WAS REAPED!!!!!
> I came home yesterday from a long weekend away and discovered a beautiful box waiting at my door!! Thank you SO MUCH to my reaper Tannasgach!!!
> There were so many wonderful things in the box that I will DEFINITELY be using!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow! You hit the jackpot! I loved all of the buildup too. Thank you for sharing with us each day so we felt like we were right there with you!


BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ok I have received the final reap and the unveiling! It is just as unbelievable as all that has come before. I posted my listhttp://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/147627-likes-dislikes-thread-big-reaper-2016-a-post1853368.html#post1853368here. It would seem that my Raven Reaper wanted to make everything on the list! This is what I received today;
> 
> View attachment 319801
> 
> ...


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome Reap Lady Arsenic! She game me one of those Reaper Shelf sitters and he has a place of honor. 


pumpkinking30 said:


> I was Reaped!!!!
> 
> Thank you so much. Lady Arsenic for the awesome gifts. I love the lantern and the Creeper shelf sitter. I have thought of ordering him several times, but just hadn't done it. He now has a place of pride overlooking my computer room. The skulls are great. I have them sitting on my table on the stairs, and the Killhouettes print is great. I will have to do some antiquing on a frame that I have and put it on the wall. I love it all. Thank you so much. You really brightened up my day.
> View attachment 320313


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I love the corpsed pumpkin she made me and Wow that painting is wonderful! So lucky~



ScaryMars said:


> I got reaped! Thank you kloey74! Everything is SO cool! I especially love the corpsed pumpkin and the scarecrow painting! Thank you, you are awesome!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

hostesswiththemostess said:


> Came from work and saw that I was reaped!!! A HUGE thank you to my awesome reaper!!! (I still can't figure out who you are haha!) Everything is so awesome and I loved your letter too!
> 
> The box...
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=341025&d=1475109350"]
> ...



Have you figured it out yet???


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I had my sister pack it. She is amazing! I think They could have thrown that box and nothing would have been damaged. I guess you learn that skill when you have an on-line business


Lady Arsenic said:


> Awesome job Spookerstar! So many things in that box, I can't believe it all fit! Very cool stuff!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Just a quick note to say that this thread will be unsticky-ed (unstuck? yeah, that's better) on or around October 15th. I do hope the last couple of reaps get to their victims soon, but you can always find this thread again by checking for your "see latest posts" in your profile if you've ever posted in here in the recent past. 



Just a wonderful job on the reaps this year - had a blast participating and seeing what everyone else was doing and all the goodies flying all over the place! 

And Bethene, am in awe at your crazy amazing skills in organizing all of this and being so fantastically generous to run it multiple times each year. You are the best!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Someone to the south of me is getting a Rescue Reap today! I hope you like it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

There is also one more rescue reaper gift on the way..


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I have been reaped and I love everything!!! I'll try and get pictures posted later this evening!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My Victim forRescue Reap got their package today. It was supposed to be there on Tuesday but has arrived.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Here are the pictures of my awesome reaping from Lawrie, who is a sly one indeed!  My teasers were postmarked in the US, so when I received a notice that I had a Royal Mail package at the post office, I thought it must be my second reaping, but I was wrong.  The package was in transit for nearly two weeks! 









Here's what I found inside the box!









This is the first thing I found! Lawrie painted it herself! Its on leather paper and will be framed and displayed year-round! 









The little one got lots of goodies too! Every package had a tag and the one with the balloons said "Blow Me Up." The UK must have massive balloons because I've never seen any this big before! I put a penny on the orange one for size comparison! The yellow one has eyes and is illuminated by LEDs. I'm sure we will have fun with these!  The two little sock monkeys are dressed as a witch and as a skeleton and their eyes light up and they say "Happy Halloween." My daughter loved them and played with them for over an hour! 









More for the little one! A witch and Frankenstein's monster pumpkin push-ins and a monster ring. We haven't bought our pumpkins yet, so we'll be sure to buy a couple extra ones too! 









The tag on this one said "Speak it to the Youngling!" I love books and am thrilled to have another to add to the little one's collection! We will get much enjoyment out of it! 









The tag on this one said "Stick It" and I found lots of stickers inside. As soon as I clean the windows in the little one's bedroom, we will be putting these up! 

to be continued......


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

The tag on the next package I opened said "Items for the improvement of living...Mwah Hah Hah!" I absolutely love the tote bags I found inside! They have extra long handles so I can actually carry them on my shoulder.









I also found a skull egg mold and a gorgeous skull spoon! I think I have a similar spoon pinned on my pinterest page but this is the first one I've seen in person! I'm debating on whether to use it for tea or display it! 









Next was a copy of a radio play of Terry Pratchett's Mort. I'm not familiar with his work but it will be coming along with us on Friday when we have a long drive ahead. 









I love this sign she made for me! I displayed it in my curio cabinet. 









The tag on the next package was intriguing! It said "Bite Me, Light Me, Wear Me" and had many goodies inside! First I found this lace choker which I'll be wearing as part of my Halloween costume...









...and then I found an awesome long skull scarf, a skull bracelet and a wooden candlestick that contained a vial of teeth! The teeth were originally found buried in a tin filled with tea leaves! The bracelet and scarf will be part of my costume too and maybe I will tie the teeth to a length of cord and wear them around my neck too!









Here's a close up of the bracelet and the teeth. On my likes list I stated that I would love teeth from old dentures to use in my props, but these are just too unique, so they will be displayed in my curio cabinet as well! 

to be continued...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I also found this print! The tag said "Frame me. I am one hundred and forty four years old!" Lawrie explains that it is an engraving from William Hogarth's "The Four Stages of Cruelty" This is from an 1872 reprint! It will definitely be framed and displayed year-round. 









Here is the bottom of the box along with the tag that reads "There was no Glitter!!!" On my dislikes, I asked that my reaper refrain from glitter as it seems that every little speck of it finds its way onto my daughter who is now in the stage of wanting to eat everything! I can just hear Lawrie laughing maniacally as she dumped confetti into every package an into the box itself. I can envision myself doing the same thing  I did show my daughter one of the large confetti pumpkins and she opened her mouth thinking it was something good to eat. She did manage to sample the orange tissue paper before I realized it though.  I rounded it up and put it in a sandwich bag for future use. I can use a piece or two to make a hair bow, use it in the scrapbook and save it for future craft projects too! 









And here is a picture of almost everything together (I just realized I forgot the choker and pumpkin pins). I must say it was difficult getting it all in one photo! Thank you so much Lawrie for such a wonderful reap! I love it all!

I waited to get the pictures uploaded in hopes of getting a few shots of my daughter playing with her goodies but by the time I was ready to take the pictures she was napping. Of course it's 1 AM now and she's wide awake! Hopefully I can get a few pictures tomorrow (guess it's today now).


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

So pleased you finally got it and that you like it all so much. It was fun to put together but it has been killing me waiting for it to get to you!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, lizzy! Love the book and sock monkeys for the little one, and the skull mold and spoon are awesome!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

My husband Creeping Shadows is still waiting too. I think the rescue reapers have been sent out


lizzyborden said:


> If I'm correct there's still four of us to be reaped: lawrie, halloween creature, katshead42 and myself. Is there anyone else? I have a bottle of homemade strawberry wine in the fridge just waiting to be opened, so pull up a chair and indulge with me.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice Reaps! I sent out a Rescue Reap but she had not been on here lately. I double checked the tracking and it was delivered. I hope everything is okay. I know she was sick and in the hospital about the time the deadline of sending these---about a month ago. 

Looking back I noticed that Lizzy posted a list of the ones she thought had not been Reaped and someone else added one. This left these not Reaped: creeping shadow, lawrie, Halloween creature, katshead42, and Lizzy. Lizzy has since gotten hers. Katshead's is delivered. Bethene posted that another Rescue was underway. Did these others get Reaped?

I was on my phone and didn't know how to search on it. So, I just logged onto the laptop and see that my Rescue has only posted on this thread a couple of times and that was awhile ago. I do know that she was in the hospital for much of this Reap. Ironically she was my Reaper and I had the pleasure of being her Rescue Reaper. Hoping she is okay, but am not going to worry since tracking shows it arrived okay.

Halloween Creature has not posted in awhile. Creeping Shadow has not posted in this thread at all. But, I think he is the spouse of another member who has been posting. Lawrie is the other one that seems to not have gotten hers but since she is across the pond it could still be in route. 

If you are one of these or one of these Reapers please let bethene know where you stand. Sent already or received already. She works very hard on these exchanges.

It is hard to keep track of so many and I know from much smaller Reaps that people sometimes don't report that they have not received or even when the do. So help bethene out, please.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Halloween creature received her rescue reaper gifts, she thanked me, but didn't post pictures. I will Lawrie's gifts should be on the way, creeping shadows rescue reaper is on the way..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I didn't mean to sound rude there, was just posting quick. I am hoping Lawrie's gifts are on the way, creeping I was told that they were, and they were and creeping shadows has a rescue reaper, and it should be on it's way too!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

bethene said:


> I didn't mean to sound rude there, was just posting quick. I am hoping Lawrie's gifts are on the way, creeping I was told that they were, and they were and creeping shadows has a rescue reaper, and it should be on it's way too!


Sorry to break protocol but:

Since I forgot to tell who was the SR in the package I sent, I am the SR for Creeping Shadow. Your package is, indeed, on the way--UPS will deliver by Wednesday. I hope you like the trinkets that were sent.  I really liked the .........


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

lizzyborden said:


> View attachment 354537
> 
> Next was a copy of a radio play of Terry Pratchett's Mort. I'm not familiar with his work but it will be coming along with us on Friday when we have a long drive ahead.


Oh Lizzy...you are in for a treat! And once you hear Mort you'll want to read it & then you'll be hooked on Pratchett! He's a wonderful writer that never quite gets the props over here that he got back on his home turf.

There's a TON of his Discworld books & to paraphrase that old Lay potato chips commercial, betcha can't read just one!! There are also several min-series/movies of his works available on Netflix (dvd only), Going Postal, The Colour of Magic (Sean Astin & Tim Curry are in this one) & Hogfather which is a Christmas story.

Oh I could go on aaaaalllllll day about Pratchett (RIP dear man) but I won't. Just google him & enjoy!!


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Just to update, still no reaping happening on this side of the Atlantic. Is it too soon to blame Trump?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Still watching to see the last of the boxes arrive!! I hope you guys get reaped, soon!!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

yep, I keep coming back to see the last reaps.................


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm waiting to unstick until we hear from the last one(s). Hope they get their packages soon!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I'm waiting to unstick until we hear from the last one(s). Hope they get their packages soon!!


i checked the tracking for my vic-Creeping Shadow. Package delivered yesterday at 10:40am


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Creeping Shadows was so excited last night when we got home to see a package on the porch. It looked like the delivery folks had their way with the box but 99.9% of it came through. He loved everything. I know he has a lot of photos on his phone and I will bug him tonight to upload them, Thank you Rescue Reaper!



wickedwillingwench said:


> Sorry to break protocol but:
> 
> Since I forgot to tell who was the SR in the package I sent, I am the SR for Creeping Shadow. Your package is, indeed, on the way--UPS will deliver by Wednesday. I hope you like the trinkets that were sent.  I really liked the .........


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

aw nuts. i can guess which item did not make it. Sigh.

So sorry.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Katshead42 received her Rescue Reap last week. I have heard from her by PM and she will post pictures soon. She has been really sick and was even in the hospital during this Reap season. I am adding an overall picture of the things I sent her. If she wants I can add others. Plus there was a large bag of bones


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap! Love the leprechaun skelly! I hope she is feeling better!!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice reap there printersdevil! Love the oddities!
Hope Katshead42 is going to be okay and feels better really soon!

So maybe just lawrie left to receive their package? Fingers crossed everyone!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't know how long that it takes to have a package get overseas, but I would hope that it gets there soon!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Otherwise we will need to rescue her. I


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i checked the tracking for my vic-Creeping Shadow. Package delivered yesterday at 10:40am



I have given up nagging Creeping Shadows to upload photos. Every night we get home from work and he goes right to bed. His arthritis has been kicking his butt.
Anyway, isn't he lucky I am here to share his amazing reap! Thank you so much Wicked Willing Wench! He was thrilled at everything. His number one thing this year is he wanted to do a mad lab but I wouldn't let him buy anything. My parents always said you put it on your list and you hope Santa is good to you. Rescue Reaper was very good to him! He also loved the black lights, picture frame and the charger and plate. He is a chef so getting something fun to put a tasty appetizer on is perfect. 
It was amazing how you really found just the perfect think with such short notice. 
Thank you again for a wonderful Halloween treat, and I get to enjoy it all too!
Happy Haunting!

Update - Edit - It says my photos are too big and I have to resize. I tried a few times but they say they are way too big. Help! WWW Do you have photos you can add?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Are you uploading from your phone or computer? If it's from your computer, you can resize them in your computers standard photo program, then upload...if from your phone, you could upload to your computer, first, resize, then upload to forum. 

If you really don't know how to resize, just try uploading less of the photos to the forum at a time. Sometimes it will let you do a couple rather than all of them at once when they are larger images...it's annoying to only be able to post a couple at a time, but at least you might be able to get them posted that way. Try that, first.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Spookerstar said:


> I have given up nagging Creeping Shadows to upload photos. Every night we get home from work and he goes right to bed. His arthritis has been kicking his butt.
> Anyway, isn't he lucky I am here to share his amazing reap! Thank you so much Wicked Willing Wench! He was thrilled at everything. His number one thing this year is he wanted to do a mad lab but I wouldn't let him buy anything. My parents always said you put it on your list and you hope Santa is good to you. Rescue Reaper was very good to him! He also loved the black lights, picture frame and the charger and plate. He is a chef so getting something fun to put a tasty appetizer on is perfect.
> It was amazing how you really found just the perfect think with such short notice.
> Thank you again for a wonderful Halloween treat, and I get to enjoy it all too!
> ...


I am glad he liked it! <3 And sorry that Arthur Itis (he's the meanest of the Itis boys!) is whoopin him! My knees feel his pain! 

SOrry one of the lab beakers didn't make it.  And i thought the chargers were awesome, too. I am sort of addicted to cool presentation platters for my party food. Yay for chefs!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, everything is winding down. some great gifts


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Love the last reaps, and know lawrie will love their gift soon.


----------



## meltyface (Sep 13, 2012)

OK....I just have to say THANK YOU!!!! Whoever sent me the Necronomicon is freaking AMAZING. I have wanted one of these for so long and have never been able to make one....especially not one this GREAT! On top of if I'm moving on NOV 1st so we haven't been able to decorate this year and this has definitely made things better!!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, that is amazing, meltyface!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Meltyface, I'm glad the book made it to you safe and sound. I am so sorry that it was late, it should have been with your Reaper gifts
but there were some technical issues and it got delayed. I enjoyed making it and learned a lot in the process. I hope that your move goes smoothly 
and that you can have fun planning your haunt for next year soon


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

I have been Reaped!!

Thank you so much to Bethene who rescued me.

I think everything is great, and will post pics soon.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

My Reap, Thank you again Bethene. I love the skull, its a Gemmy and lights up and also plays spooky music. The light up ghoul also talks and said "I have been waiting for this moment for a very long time" when I turned him on, mirroring exactly what I was thinking! Whilst too late for this year, I cant wait for next Halloween.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Meltyface, awesome book!! Very well done!

lawrie, very nice reap!! I always love those fuzzy spiders and the skull and ghost/ghoul look and sound awesome!!

Great job, reapers!!


----------

